# Let’s see some late 70’s/early 80’s Cruisers and Spitfires



## Danny the schwinn freak

Hello all. I am currently obsessed with the late 70’s and early 80’s single speed coaster brake model Spitfires and Cruisers. I love them totally stock and with some bmx accents. I am looking for inspiration on a current build project. Can you guys that have them post up some pics of your bikes. I really appreciate it. Here are two of mine.


----------



## Casual dreamer

Here is my 1981 cruiser, these bikes will grow on you! I'm looking for a set of original studded balloon whitewalls for it.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Here is my collection of Cruisers from that era...............

82 Sidewinder
79 Spitfire
79 Typhoon
77 Hollywood


----------



## Xlobsterman

I also have this 81 Deluxe that I am in the process of restoring..............


----------



## Muncie-mike

My 1980 deluxe cruiser in violet that I just had painted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhenning

Xlobsterman this is my 1987 Nue Citi which reminds me of your Sidewinder.  Roger


----------



## Tony M

my 79 SPITFIRE


----------



## sarmis

Tony M said:


> View attachment 747698 my 79 SPITFIRE




That Blue against the Green grass just pops !
My brain is seared ! 
Not a fan of blue but that is retina burning !

Thanks for sharing that pic


----------



## Tony M

sarmis said:


> That Blue against the Green grass just pops !
> My brain is seared !
> Not a fan of blue but that is retina burning !
> 
> Thanks for sharing that pic



Thank you Sarmis! I always try to use a green background...because it does make the colors pop ! like you said


----------



## Tony M

my 81 CRUISER


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Man I love these bikes!


----------



## PlasticNerd

Removing paint from this one today, don’t know the year tho.


----------



## GTs58

[QUOTE="PlasticNerd, post: 839013, member: 67386 Removing paint from this one today, don’t know the year tho.[/QUOTE]

Looking at how high the cantilever bars are at the seat mask, location of the rear chain guard mounting tab and the remaining decal, I'd guess that's a 88 or 89 issue.


----------



## Xlobsterman

PlasticNerd said:


> View attachment 747941 View attachment 747940 View attachment 747939 Removing paint from this one today, don’t know the year tho.




It looks like a 1990 model made in Taiwan


----------



## irideiam

Both Sold....

All Original Rare 26" 1977




All Original 26" 1978


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

irideiam said:


> Both Sold....
> 
> All Original Rare 26" 1977
> View attachment 749875
> 
> All Original 26" 1978
> View attachment 749876



Absolutely gorgeous bikes, thank you for posting them.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Lets see some more bikes...............................


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Xlobsterman said:


> Lets see some more bikes...............................



I second that!!!


----------



## Tony M

My 78 SPITFIRE


----------



## Xlobsterman

Tony M said:


> My 78 SPITFIRE View attachment 756642




Very Nice..........!


----------



## tripple3

Here's a nice blue one I had and sold 
It had a few chips I disclosed best I could


----------



## 19*01

My son's 1980  Cruiser


----------



## mrg

OG 77 Spitfire


----------



## Muncie-mike

1980 deluxe in violet








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 19*01




----------



## 19*01




----------



## Muncie-mike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Muncie-mike said:


> View attachment 758953View attachment 758954View attachment 758955View attachment 758956
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Damn!!


----------



## 19*01




----------



## Muncie-mike

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Damn!!




Just a few in my laundry room I have more in the spare bedroom and garage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Muncie-mike said:


> Just a few in my laundry room I have more in the spare bedroom and garage
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice!


----------



## 19*01




----------



## Dizzle Problems

@Muncie-mike Awesome!!

What year is the coppertone with the  straight fork? Is that original paint?


----------



## GTs58

Awesome, a Chocolate Min Pin. @19*01 Probably much younger than mine.


----------



## 19*01

GTs58 said:


> Awesome, a Chocolate Min Pin. @19*01 Probably much younger than mine.
> 
> View attachment 759462



Haha when I was working on the mini Cruisers and I seen the Mini Pinscher walk by, I said I have to capture the shot real quick.. I only thought it was right Mini Pinscher mini Cruiser


----------



## Muncie-mike

Dizzle Problems said:


> @Muncie-mike Awesome!!
> 
> What year is the coppertone with the  straight fork? Is that original paint?




It is a 1981 cruiser that I painted with engine enamel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981

1978 Spitfire Cruiser Schwinn Studded balloons


----------



## irideiam

Xlobsterman said:


> It looks like a 1990 model made in Taiwan
> 
> View attachment 748091



Made by Giant.


----------



## irideiam

Good info I found somewhere in my research and saved:

by Schwinn

*1977*
*Schwinn Spitfire*
A new bicycling idea from Schwinn that combines Schwinn strength and durability in an agile bike that goes anywhere that bikes can go. Ideal too for industrial and commercial use where a bicycle built to take it is important. All that and more.... that's what the Schwinn Spitfire is made for, adding new places to ride.... new things to do. Charge off on the rugged Spitfire, to the beach, camp grounds, a long secondary scenic roads and paths. Ride to those often missed places away from the everyday crowd, to the little explored hideaways and by-ways. The Schwinn Spitfire makes it easy with its strong Schwinn middleweight design and electro-forged frame. Knobby whitewall tires not only add to its attractive appearance, but they help assure a better ride on carying surfaces. Sturdy Schwinn construction, and the simple and sure operation of a positive action single speed coaster brake, plus the comfort of the heavy duty padded saddle make the Spitfire one of the most versatile ideas in bikes today. Rick looking and long lasting Schwinn colors, too!


Schwinn Spitfire Model CC7-6............$118.95
*Specifications*

Frame: Heavy duty, Schwinn electro-forged cantilever style frame.
Frame Finish: Flamboyant red, Sky blue, black.
Wheels: 26" x 2.125" Schwinn tubular balloon rims.
Tires: 26" x 2.125" balloon knobby whitewall.
Handlebar and Stem: Chrome plated handlebar and hot forged steel stem.
Crankset: One-piece, heat treated forged steel.
Pedals: Block style reflectorized.
Brake: Bendix coaster brake.
Saddle: Black heavy duty, padded.
Weight: 44 1/2 lbs.

*1978*
*Schwinn Spitfire*
Cantilever frame design.
Forged steel crank.
Spring cushion saddle.
Full length chainguard.


Model CC7-6....$124.95
Colors: Flamboyant red, black.
Versatile bike that goes anywhere that bikes can go. Ideal too for industrial and commercial use where a sturdy bicycle is important. Charge off on the rugged Spitfire to the beach, campgrounds, or secondary scenic roads. Strong Schwinn-built electro-forged frame, heat-treated steel crank. 26" x 2.125" balloon knobby whitewall tires help assure a better ride on varying surfaces. Positive action coaster brake. Weight: 45 lbs.

*1979*
*Schwinn Spitfire*
*Schwinn Balloon and Middleweight Models*

*Schwinn Spitfire 5-speed*
CC5-5, 5-speed 26-inch wheels
CC7-6, Coaster 26-inch wheels
CC1-6, Coaster 24-inch wheels
Here's a whole new cycling sport- cruising! "Cruising" began along the beaches in California when outdoor enthusiasts discovered the fun of riding their "old" balloon tire bikes along the water's edge. The sport soon spread and today the reliable balloon tire bike is back in demand as a sport bike for riding on sand, off-the-road trails or around town- almost anywhere you'd want to go. These new Schwinn Spitfire models are modern-day balloon tire bikes with Schwinn's sturdy electro-forged cantilever frame, spring cushion saddles, tubular steel rims and many other smooth-riding Schwinn quality features. Choice of 26-inch wheel sizes in Spitfire I coaster brake models.
Spitfire V has hand brakes with 5-speed derailleur gears for easier pedaling. All have 2.125 inch wide balloon tires. Weight 45 pounds.

*Assembled and fitted, ready to ride....*


5-speed....$169.95


coaster models....$136.95
Colors: Cardinal red, sky blue, black sable.


----------



## sarmisluters

irideiam said:


> Good info I found somewhere in my research and saved:
> 
> by Schwinn
> 
> *1977*
> *Schwinn Spitfire*
> A new bicycling idea from Schwinn that combines Schwinn strength and durability in an agile bike that goes anywhere that bikes can go. Ideal too for industrial and commercial use where a bicycle built to take it is important. All that and more.... that's what the Schwinn Spitfire is made for, adding new places to ride.... new things to do. Charge off on the rugged Spitfire, to the beach, camp grounds, a long secondary scenic roads and paths. Ride to those often missed places away from the everyday crowd, to the little explored hideaways and by-ways. The Schwinn Spitfire makes it easy with its strong Schwinn middleweight design and electro-forged frame. Knobby whitewall tires not only add to its attractive appearance, but they help assure a better ride on carying surfaces. Sturdy Schwinn construction, and the simple and sure operation of a positive action single speed coaster brake, plus the comfort of the heavy duty padded saddle make the Spitfire one of the most versatile ideas in bikes today. Rick looking and long lasting Schwinn colors, too!
> 
> 
> Schwinn Spitfire Model CC7-6............$118.95
> *Specifications*
> 
> Frame: Heavy duty, Schwinn electro-forged cantilever style frame.
> Frame Finish: Flamboyant red, Sky blue, black.
> Wheels: 26" x 2.125" Schwinn tubular balloon rims.
> Tires: 26" x 2.125" balloon knobby whitewall.
> Handlebar and Stem: Chrome plated handlebar and hot forged steel stem.
> Crankset: One-piece, heat treated forged steel.
> Pedals: Block style reflectorized.
> Brake: Bendix coaster brake.
> Saddle: Black heavy duty, padded.
> Weight: 44 1/2 lbs.
> 
> *1978*
> *Schwinn Spitfire*
> Cantilever frame design.
> Forged steel crank.
> Spring cushion saddle.
> Full length chainguard.
> 
> 
> Model CC7-6....$124.95
> Colors: Flamboyant red, black.
> Versatile bike that goes anywhere that bikes can go. Ideal too for industrial and commercial use where a sturdy bicycle is important. Charge off on the rugged Spitfire to the beach, campgrounds, or secondary scenic roads. Strong Schwinn-built electro-forged frame, heat-treated steel crank. 26" x 2.125" balloon knobby whitewall tires help assure a better ride on varying surfaces. Positive action coaster brake. Weight: 45 lbs.
> 
> *1979*
> *Schwinn Spitfire*
> *Schwinn Balloon and Middleweight Models*
> 
> *Schwinn Spitfire 5-speed*
> CC5-5, 5-speed 26-inch wheels
> CC7-6, Coaster 26-inch wheels
> CC1-6, Coaster 24-inch wheels
> Here's a whole new cycling sport- cruising! "Cruising" began along the beaches in California when outdoor enthusiasts discovered the fun of riding their "old" balloon tire bikes along the water's edge. The sport soon spread and today the reliable balloon tire bike is back in demand as a sport bike for riding on sand, off-the-road trails or around town- almost anywhere you'd want to go. These new Schwinn Spitfire models are modern-day balloon tire bikes with Schwinn's sturdy electro-forged cantilever frame, spring cushion saddles, tubular steel rims and many other smooth-riding Schwinn quality features. Choice of 26-inch wheel sizes in Spitfire I coaster brake models.
> Spitfire V has hand brakes with 5-speed derailleur gears for easier pedaling. All have 2.125 inch wide balloon tires. Weight 45 pounds.
> 
> *Assembled and fitted, ready to ride....*
> 
> 
> 5-speed....$169.95
> 
> 
> coaster models....$136.95
> Colors: Cardinal red, sky blue, black sable.




Did you notice in 78, the description left out Blue and only shows Red and Black ? Implying there are no blue 78 Spitfires?

Also, here in Southern California, the South Bay, I remember the new Spitfires all had black walls in 77 and 78 and in 79, whitewalls were available on the bikes, everyone wanted whitewalls on their bikes.  
The all of the catalog descriptions above state only whitewalls.


----------



## Oilit

Muncie-mike said:


> View attachment 758953View attachment 758954View attachment 758955View attachment 758956
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Is that a green five-speed in the first picture? Could you post some close-ups of that one?


----------



## mrg

Yeah I’d like to know about the green five speed to I have original lime 80 coaster brake, I’ve never taken with catalog say as fact a lot of them were produced months before the bike came out the 78 catalog says only red and black and also says white wall Kobby’s but the picture has black walls so who knows


----------



## Muncie-mike

here is a 1980 cruiser five that I took to the next level


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muncie-mike

Oilit said:


> Is that a green five-speed in the first picture? Could you post some close-ups of that one?




The green one is one that I built after I got to missing my 1961 five-speed Corvette


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 19*01

My son's lil og paint 1980 cruiser


----------



## Escaman

I grew up in Venice, parents bought me a red Spitfire 5 the summer between 9th grade and 10th grade.  It was stolen out of my backyard after having it only two months...Just bought this bike from an antique dealer in Virginia...being shipped to me as we speak.  My original bike had the same bike rack, but It didn't have fenders...are the fenders after-market?  If they're Schwinn fenders, will the name be stamped or printed on the fenders?


----------



## Oilit

Escaman said:


> I grew up in Venice, parents bought me a red Spitfire 5 the summer between 9th grade and 10th grade.  It was stolen out of my backyard after having it only two months...Just bought this bike from an antique dealer in Virginia...being shipped to me as we speak.  My original bike had the same bike rack, but It didn't have fenders...are the fenders after-market?  If they're Schwinn fenders, will the name be stamped or printed on the fenders?
> 
> View attachment 772853



None of those bikes had fenders from the factory, but some I've seen look like they might have Schwinn fenders, probably added by the dealer. But even more have aftermarket fenders. The Schwinn fenders aren't marked,but they're usually a good fit, where the aftermarket fenders often have less clearance under the fork, and more clearance at the stays. The Schwinn fenders usually also have a late '70's Schwinn rear reflector, while the aftermarket fenders have whatever was handy, or nothing. Looking at your picture, I'm guessing the fenders are aftermarket, but the bike looks to be in really nice shape. I'd say do whatever you like with the fenders and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Xlobsterman

One more to my collection of Vintage Chicago made Schwinn bikes. This is a 1982 King Sting Mountain Bike made at the part of the factory where Schwinn made all their top end racing bikes! This bike was never sold by the dealer who had it. It was a display bike, and was purchased from the shop when they went out of business by the guy I got it from. This is an iconic Museum Quality piece of early 80's Mountain Biking History.............................!


----------



## Atom cruiser

Does anybody rememder a klunker 5. I had one around 15 years ago blue with the drum in the rear. Never see em around had to sell it when i moved


----------



## GTs58

Atom cruiser said:


> Does anybody rememder a klunker 5. I had one around 15 years ago blue with the drum in the rear. Never see em around had to sell it when i moved




https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/show-us-your-klunker-5-spitfire-5-orcruiser-5.105050/


----------



## looneymatthew

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Hello all. I am currently obsessed with the late 70’s and early 80’s single speed coaster brake model Spitfires and Cruisers. I love them totally stock and with some bmx accents. I am looking for inspiration on a current build project. Can you guys that have them post up some pics of your bikes. I really appreciate it. Here are two of mine.
> 
> View attachment 747481
> View attachment 747482


----------



## Jeff54

Escaman said:


> ...are the fenders after-market?  If they're Schwinn fenders, will the name be stamped or printed on the fenders?




I don't know why it's remained a constant tell on Schwinn fenders only, but it's been so. as a tell tale. as a kid in 60's, after market hasn't caught up on.

I can see that yours are not Schwinn b/c of the distance between the flat area on fender bracket, where the fender bracket meets the fender, it's too long. Even into the turn of century 2000 about up until it was bought out for the last time, that area, the distance of the flat area of fender bracket, where it meets the fender will always be a quarter inch or less, with less being the usual. .

So, while they were not making their own fenders late 70's-early 80's, I know for sure that post 95 bikes have the small area exposed as Schwinn always did. .

View attachment 772853


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

looneymatthew said:


> View attachment 778298 View attachment 778299 View attachment 778298



Beautiful start right there!


----------



## Xlobsterman

I finally finished the restoration on my 1980 Schwinn Deluxe Cruiser today. All disassembled, cleaned, lubed, reassembled, and new tires installed................!


----------



## Xlobsterman

Bike restoration #2 complete, and fresh out of the work stand. Another 1980 Schwinn Cruiser with a few personal customization's.................


----------



## Skatelab

I love these bike and have every color in every model except missing a blue cruiser 5.
https://thecabe.com/forum/media/1980-schwinn-cruiser-5-in-spicy-chestnut.13761/full


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

I sure would like to find one in that sweet Chestnut Color , if anybody has one for sale , please let me kno .

Rafael


----------



## hm.

Just picked up this 81 ladies chestnut


----------



## hm.

.. and it also came with a black 81 junker


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

hm. said:


> Just picked up this 81 ladies chestnut
> 
> View attachment 800280



Killer bike. I love that color in the ladies version.


----------



## hm.

Thanks Danny, I love the color too..couldnt pass it up


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

I wouldn’t be able to either. Even tho my wife isn’t a fan of that color. I’d secretly buy it for myself lol.


----------



## Schwinn1776

Just picked up this 1982 schwinn sidewinder yesterday, need some work but the price was right.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Schwinn1776 said:


> Just picked up this 1982 schwinn sidewinder yesterday, need some work but the price was right.View attachment 800473



Awesome! Great bike.


----------



## Schwinn1776

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Awesome! Great bike.



Gonna go thru it this weekend, make it a beer getter! It needs that front yellow anodized ukai wheel!


----------



## Jeff54

Them thar Lady's Cruisers are sooo difficult to find! Regrettably,  a few months back,  on C/L There was the so called 'fabled'  yet the real deal :  Black 81 (biased on fork dart)  Lady's Cruiser 5. Not  deluxe wit springer but, It was pretty nice, un-cleaned yet signs of very little wear  Completely original, and loaded,  fully equipped, every thing off of Schwinn's shelf plus; , Rear drum brake, fenders, ( Not Schwinn fenders of course)  light, generator,  speedo etc.

Reluctantly, it was plenty cheap enough $150, but bad timing that month  as, I get enough flack from me better half.  But there's this too;  I really don't need another and having bought it, there's this to contend with: Odd that Lady's 5  are so rare and such a difficult flip verses the boy bike. The one that got away.



hm. said:


> Just picked up this 81 ladies chestnut
> 
> View attachment 800280


----------



## Oilit

@irideiam, looking at the specifications you posted, I notice that for the 1977 Spitfire the frame is described as "Heavy duty, Schwinn electro-forged cantilever style frame." I wonder if this was just marketing, or did the Spitfire frames have some extra (internal) bracing? I've never noticed any extra bracing on the outside, on the balloon tire cruisers or even on the Heavy-Duti. It would make sense for an off-road bike, but maybe they thought it was strong enough already.


----------



## Princeton

I got hit by a car on this one, bending the frame...I then received a ticket in the mail for " Unlawfully Riding a Bicycle " ,a charge leveled on me by the woman who hit me....went to court, the crowd was howling when I told the judge about receiving the ticket in the mail, after being hit...... he scolded the women's attorney, calling the charge disgraceful .....Justice Prevailed that day....


----------



## Oilit

princeton said:


> View attachment 800741 I got hit by a car on this one, bending the frame...I then received a ticket in the mail for " Unlawfully Riding a Bicycle " ,a charge leveled on me by the woman who hit me....went to court, the crowd was howling when I told the judge about receiving the ticket in the mail, after being hit...... he scolded the women's attorney, calling the charge disgraceful .....Justice Prevailed that day....



You probably interrupted her important telephone conversation by thoughtlessly riding your bicycle on the road while she was using it. :eek:


----------



## vincev

How about an old Klunker........


----------



## Schwinn1776

Schwinn1776 said:


> Gonna go thru it this weekend, make it a beer getter! It needs that front yellow anodized ukai wheel!


----------



## COB

Pretty In Pink


----------



## Dizzle Problems

COB said:


> Pretty In PinkView attachment 806074



Nice! I just picked up the men’s version of this. 87 model year. I need one of those seats!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Not 70s or 80s but man this one is clean , and goin too Craigslist


----------



## GTs58

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Not 70s or 80s but man this one is clean , and goin too Craigslist
> 
> View attachment 807281
> 
> View attachment 807282
> 
> View attachment 807283
> 
> View attachment 807285
> 
> View attachment 807288 View attachment 807289
> 
> View attachment 807290





That's in unreal condition. Was that a tomb fined?


----------



## Rusty Klunker

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Not 70s or 80s but man this one is clean , and goin too Craigslist




I'd say its a mid 80's bike. I have two of them. Late 80's and on the forks were arched forward and the wheel bolted to the bottom. Head badge should give you the year.


----------



## Oilit

Are those chrome rims or just highly polished aluminum?


----------



## GTs58

Very late 80's to 92 decal graphics.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Oilit said:


> Are those chrome rims or just highly polished aluminum?




Chrome rims , very nice shape .


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

GTs58 said:


> That's in unreal condition. Was that a tomb fined?




Suprislingly I found it in a very humid metal building that hadn't been open for quite some time , pulled out some other b8kes that weren't in so good of shape .


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Rusty Klunker said:


> I'd say its a mid 80's bike. I have two of them. Late 80's and on the forks were arched forward and the wheel bolted to the bottom. Head badge should give you the year.




Late 80s is good , I like the way it rides and looks but it'll have to find another home .


----------



## Oilit

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Chrome rims , very nice shape .



I wonder if those are the Hungarian-made S-2 rims? The only Hungarian Schwinn I've seen was a little later, about 1990, with the forks that kicked forward at the bottom, but those rims look like they've got a double row of something that looks like knurling, and I'm not sure exactly when Schwinn imported the Hungarian bikes. The Giant-built cruisers I've seen had aluminum rims.


----------



## Rusty Klunker

This is an 89, and what the forks have looked like on all the 89s and up I've seen. My two earlier ones have chrome rims


 and are in really nice shape. Gonna have to move one too.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

The girls bike I got along with it has those curved forks with S2's which only have a single knurl


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT




----------



## Oilit

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> View attachment 808394



That's a new one to me! Thanks for the picture!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Oilit said:


> That's a new one to me! Thanks for the picture!




Surprised me too ,


----------



## GTs58

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Surprised me too ,




I had a Cruiser 5 with those decals and it had unmarked metal rims. Note the difference on rear chain guard mounting location on your boys and girls. My Cruiser had the rear mounting as on your Red boys. Think mine was a 90 model. I cleaned it up and quickly flipped it.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Changed up the girls a little and posted on C list,  I'm keep in the S2's ofcouse .


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Picked up another Cruiser on C list I figured for 35 bux..What the heck , HQ on the head tube "79" spitfire,  missing a few parts 



 

Switched up some parts I had layin around the shop just get it rolling till I can get my hands on some black wall studded tires and the rite chainguard,  rides great.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Picked up another Cruiser on C list I figured for 35 bux..What the heck , HQ on the head tube "79" spitfire,  missing a few parts
> 
> View attachment 816431
> 
> Switched up some parts I had layin around the shop just get it rolling till I can get my hands on some black wall studded tires and the rite chainguard,  rides great.
> 
> View attachment 816432
> 
> View attachment 816433



Sweet bike. I have a buddy with the right guard. PM me if you want me to try and get it for you.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Well I finally found a mini cruiser. I found it a week ago and it just arrived today. I have been looking for one for my son for awhile now. I was hoping to find a black or blue one, but a chesnutt brown one happened to come along. From what I can tell, it’s all original and it’s really nice. So I’m not complaining. These bikes are so cool.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Sweet bike. I have a buddy with the right guard. PM me if you want me to try and get it for you.




If the price is right I just might , 
Let me know !

Thank you again 
Rafael


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> If the price is right I just might ,
> Let me know !
> 
> Thank you again
> Rafael



He said at this point in time he doesn’t want to sell it. I’m sorry for opening my mouth too soon.


----------



## hm.

$40 garage sale find. 1980 red ladies cruiser.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

hm. said:


> $40 garage sale find. 1980 red ladies cruiser.
> 
> View attachment 817327
> 
> View attachment 817328
> 
> View attachment 817329
> 
> View attachment 817330
> 
> View attachment 817331



Sweet bike.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

hm. said:


> $40 garage sale find. 1980 red ladies cruiser.
> 
> View attachment 817327
> 
> View attachment 817328
> 
> View attachment 817329
> 
> View attachment 817330
> 
> View attachment 817331





Nice score for 40 , looks like you found it around my home town .


----------



## COB




----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

COB said:


> View attachment 819578



Nice bike. If it’s real, that’s holy grail status.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Nice bike. If it’s real, that’s holy grail status.




The only way to tell if it is a real "California Cruiser" is to check the serial number!

I saw a post recently on FB where a guy was selling silk screen kits for painting chain guards, so things are not always as they may seem to be?


----------



## Xlobsterman

Xlobsterman said:


> The only way to tell if it is a real "California Cruiser" is to check the serial number!
> 
> I saw a post recently on FB where a guy was selling silk screen kits for painting chain guards, so things are not always as they may seem to be?




BTW, the California Cruiser was sold just before I started working at a Manhattan Beach, California Schwinn Dealer in 1977. They were quickly discontinued because of a copyright issue over the name.


----------



## COB

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Nice bike. If it’s real, that’s holy grail status.






Xlobsterman said:


> The only way to tell if it is a real "California Cruiser" is to check the serial number!
> 
> I saw a post recently on FB where a guy was selling silk screen kits for painting chain guards, so things are not always as they may seem to be?





Real and original.


----------



## Xlobsterman

COB said:


> Real and original.




Can you post a pic of the serial number, and of the 4 digits stamped on the head badge?


----------



## COB

Xlobsterman said:


> Can you post a pic of the serial number, and of the 4 digits stamped on the head badge?




Build date: June 1976. Serial number and badge number correspond.


----------



## Xlobsterman

COB said:


> Build date: June 1976. Serial number and badge number correspond.




Thanks for the pics.............


----------



## COB

Xlobsterman said:


> Thanks for the pics.............




Sorry, I did not have any clear pics available. I thought that was the information that you were trying to ascertain...


----------



## andy812

cool bike


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

COB said:


> Real and original.



Nice! I wasn’t questioning it’s authenticity, I was just saying it’s a killer bike and very desirable if it’s real.


----------



## COB

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Nice! I wasn’t questioning it’s authenticity, I was just saying it’s a killer bike and very desirable if it’s real.




Thank you sir. That was the way I took your compliment.


----------



## Muncie-mike

Dizzle Problems said:


> @Muncie-mike Awesome!!
> 
> What year is the coppertone with the  straight fork? Is that original paint?








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muncie-mike

Muncie-mike said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It's a 1980 with a 1981 Fork that I painted with burnt copper engine enamel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xlobsterman

My recent build, a 1980 Schwinn Cruiser with a few customizations including a Shimano 3SC coaster brake rear hub.


----------



## Shawn_424

Dec 1980 all OG Chicago built Schwinn.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Shawn_424 said:


> View attachment 828576
> Dec 1980 all OG Chicago built Schwinn.




VERY NICE.........! If you ever want to sell it, look me up! I am looking for a back all original Spitfire or Cruiser!


----------



## Carlos

1980 schwinn cruiser


----------



## hm.

^ ^ ^ Very nice !!!


----------



## Dizzle Problems

Xlobsterman said:


> My recent build, a 1980 Schwinn Cruiser with a few customizations including a Shimano 3SC coaster brake rear hub.
> 
> View attachment 824955
> View attachment 824956
> View attachment 824945



Beautiful! Love this build!


----------



## mrg

This is a real California Cruiser (Sept. 76), they all came with the winged chain guard and mag sprocket, even the first Spitfires, 77 came with a mag sprocket.


----------



## mrg

More 76 CC's


----------



## PlasticNerd

Me and my friend in 1983 with our red Schwinn bmx style bikes we built. Wish I had better pics of them


----------



## mrg

Vintage photos! Me on a new 79 Spitfire I bought for my girlfriends birthday and bent the blade fork the first day!, went back to Russell's Schwinn and got a Cardinal red tube fork but she still wasen't happy about her new bike. check my nephew laying on the ground. Then I bought the Torker and didn't bend any more forks.


----------



## Freqman1

Here's my '79 Spitire 5 that's looking for a new owner! V/r Shawn


----------



## Cjperry81

19*01 said:


> View attachment 758915View attachment 758916View attachment 758917View attachment 758918



I’m new to vintage schwinn bikes......what are the specs and brand on those tires you are using???


----------



## Freqman1

Cjperry81 said:


> I’m new to vintage schwinn bikes......what are the specs and brand on those tires you are using???



Tires on mine are Carlisles. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jeff54

Cjperry81 said:


> I’m new to vintage schwinn bikes......what are the specs and brand on those tires you are using???





Those tires on bike in question are Marked 'Schwinn Stingray'  and are; 20" x 2.125, S-2,  White Wall knobbies Yet, IDK for sure b/c the larger 26" Cruisers were fitted with Schwinn Knobble Balloons, but were the 20" Cruisers fitted with stingray tires?   I've never seen or noticed those stingray tires like that. Cant even find stingray by Schwinn tires on net like em too. Duro's and goodyear yes, but not Schwinn's. >>>> Interesting.


----------



## Cjperry81

Jeff54 said:


> Those tires on bike in question are Marked 'Schwinn Stingray'  and are; 20" x 2.125, S-2,  White Wall knobbies Yet, IDK for sure b/c the larger 26" Cruisers were fitted with Schwinn Knobble Balloons, but were the 20" Cruisers fitted with stingray tires?   I've never seen or noticed those stingray tires like that. Cant even find stingray by Schwinn tires on net like em too. Duro's and goodyear yes, but not Schwinn's. >>>> Interesting.




Do you have any recommendations for a knobby white wall 26 x 2.125?


----------



## Jeff54

Cjperry81 said:


> Do you have any recommendations for a knobby white wall 26 x 2.125?



I just use the cheapo brand Kendra from a guy at local flea market $15 each. depending what you'll do, mine, after 3 years, haven't begun rotting yet. white walls are all good too. Oddly Wally world, local to me, only gets a few around xmas. otherwise e-bay's got plenty and different brands. Most any bike store should especially Schwinn and trek. Original Schwinn knobby balloons can be tough to find @ $50+  ea-100-200 a pair. (EDIT, Schwinn Studded Balloon, I meant vs. knobbie balloons))


----------



## KingSized HD

Hey I don’t own it but this is too sweet to not include: https://visalia.craigslist.org/bik/d/schwinn-5-speed-cruiser/6683054253.html $125


----------



## Jeff54

KingSized HD said:


> Hey I don’t own it but this is too sweet to not include: https://visalia.craigslist.org/bik/d/schwinn-5-speed-cruiser/6683054253.html $125
> View attachment 865079





I'm not too sure that the Murray or China made Cruisers are allowed in this thread but, it's in awfully nice condition for a an 30+ year  old, '_New improved _' (built even cheaper then ever')  Murray or China: _Schwinn _bike.


----------



## KingSized HD

Jeff54 said:


> I'm not too sure that the Murray or China made Cruisers are allowed in this thread but, it's in awfully nice condition for a an 30+ year  old, '_New improved _' (built even cheaper then ever')  Murray or China: _Schwinn _bike.




Oops. I checked the first post and saw the unicrown fork vs blade forks and thought it was ok. My mistake.


----------



## Jeff54

KingSized HD said:


> Oops. I checked the first post and saw the unicrown fork vs blade forks and thought it was ok. My mistake.





No worries as they come up here too. I'm yusst setting the record straight. [edited] Wait no, it's not 90 as I'd said; now I'm not paying attention, your posted bike is around 1986-7


1986: (don't know why it wont  upload the 86 Schwinn cruiser  catalog photo but here's the link: http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1981_1990/1986_crsr_03.jpg)

Oh and now it appears? shesh!  1986, either the end of Murray's or the beginning of Giant's import for Schwinn. Yet I'd say for the graphics on the bike ya posted, it's china and very close to 87-89





1990 below


----------



## Oilit

I agree it's Chinese or Taiwanese. The straight leg forks first appeared on the late Chicago bikes, but on those the axle plates are welded to the front of the tubes only. The axle plates on the Chinese forks are shaped differently, extending behind the leg to provide a mounting point for fender braces. On my Murray built Cruiser 5, somebody drilled and tapped the fork legs to attach the stays for an aftermarket front fender, so the Chinese design was probably an improvement. I think Schwinn originally used these forks on BMX bikes and later adapted them to the Cruisers.


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981

Just picked up another 1978 spitfire w black studded balloon blacks walls... born a month apart from my other one w studded balloon gum walls.


----------



## hm.

83 & 81


----------



## bikepaulie

Don’t suppose a ‘78 Heavy Duti counts?


----------



## Xlobsterman

bikepaulie said:


> Don’t suppose a ‘78 Heavy Duti counts?
> 
> View attachment 965606




It counts in my book............! 

It wouldn't happen to be for sale would it?


----------



## hm.

It counts in my book............X2!
Nice Heavy Duti !!


----------



## hm.

Here are 4 Cardinal Red 83s!!


----------



## Sambikeman

71


----------



## spoker

this one says hollywood on the chain guard


----------



## hm.

1981...................."Cruiser"


----------



## hm.

1983 Ladies Cruiser............before


----------



## hm.

and....................after


----------



## PlasticNerd

1981 -currently not a cruiser 5 !!!


----------



## hm.

wow, now that one has nice og paint...love the blue ones!


----------



## Tim the Skid

hm. said:


> wow, now that one has nice og paint...love the blue ones!



Here's another blue one for you... 1980 purchased in Orange, CA


----------



## hm.

Super nice^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ its great to see some blue ones again


----------



## hm.

The black eighty one that I posted at the top of the page had the same sticker from Orange Schwinn. 

Sadly I forgot to get the close up before the new owner picked it up a few hours ago. You can see it in this pic I took for my ad. Love those blue ones....


----------



## crazyhawk

I know this one is probably too new for this thread also but I'll put it on here for "Cruiser Knowedge" purposes.  Is this wal-fart China material or....? Would like to know.   I got this at a rummage sale yesterday.  Threw the tires on and grips.  Rides good.


----------



## Rusty Klunker

crazyhawk said:


> I know this one is probably too new for this thread also but I'll put it on here for "Cruiser Knowedge" purposes.  Is this wal-fart China material or....? Would like to know.   I got this at a rummage sale yesterday.  Threw the tires on and grips.  Rides good.




Looks like a Taiwan built mid to late 80's. Look for a 4 digit number on the head badge, the last number should tell you the year.


----------



## Dizzle Problems

Here’s a ‘77 I recently had-





And here is a ‘79 I bought from the original owner and have since built to my liking- 




The Tange fork and Ukai rims were added in its day. The guy I got it from remembered picking it out when he was 12. It was originally red. In the ‘90’s he had it powder coated. Stem, bars, crank set up, and seat are my additions. 
I usually shy away from repaints, but for some reason, this bike gets a pass from me.


----------



## crazyhawk

Rusty Klunker said:


> Looks like a Taiwan built mid to late 80's. Look for a 4 digit number on the head badge, the last number should tell you the year.



Interesting.  Thanks for the info. These are out of my wheelhouse, so I appreciate the help.  So, this is an '87 then, based on the digits?


----------



## Rusty Klunker

An easy one. 23rd day of 87. Monday January 23, 87


----------



## crazyhawk

Rusty Klunker said:


> An easy one. 23rd day of 87. Monday January 23, 87



Thanks Rusty, that's awesome.


----------



## GTs58

.......


----------



## GTs58

crazyhawk said:


> Interesting.  Thanks for the info. These are out of my wheelhouse, so I appreciate the help.  So, this is an '87 then, based on the digits?View attachment 1005001





The Schmurray's still had the rear chain guard mounting tab attached to the chain stay. TaiSchweens had the tab mounted to the seat stay.


----------



## crazyhawk

That's a cool factoid also.  I can't even remember when Schwinn got bought out or went bankrupt or whatever.  '88 maybe?  Maybe I better break out my old bike books and read them again.


----------



## Tony M

MY 77 SCHWINN SPITFIRE


----------



## PlasticNerd

Finished mine today! And it rides great! New cables and housings, polished everything, I just want to get some better tires. Fun project, now I’d like to find/build a red one!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

SPITFIRE


----------



## hm.

83 patina


----------



## Cristian sanchez

Muncie-mike said:


> 1980 deluxe in violetView attachment 758814View attachment 758815View attachment 758816
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



is this for sale ???


----------



## mrg

A OG pair of black 80 Cruiser Deluxe's, January & March, Seems like all the Deluxes as I have seen are the first three or four months of 80?


----------



## Muncie-mike

Cristian sanchez said:


> is this for sale ???




Only if your local I live in Indiana


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oquinn

Here is my Deluxe cruiser.


----------



## Oilit

mrg said:


> A OG pair of black 80 Cruiser Deluxe's, January & March, Seems like all the Deluxes as I have seen are the first three or four months of 80?View attachment 1125016
> 
> View attachment 1125017
> 
> View attachment 1125018



You may  be right. Both are rare, but in this area the Cruiser 5 Speed turns up more often than the Cruiser Deluxe.


----------



## Tony M

Nice day for a ride on my Og 1977 Spitfire


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Sold a few moons ago


----------



## hm.

More red cruisers!




83 Cruiser


----------



## hm.

80 Ladies Cruiser with Nexus 3 speed added


----------



## hm.

And..................Thanks again to Danny the schwinn freak for selling me this 1980 Deluxe Cruiser.


----------



## Oilit

Muncie-mike said:


> Only if your local I live in Indiana
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





hm. said:


> More red cruisers!
> View attachment 1157958
> 
> 83 Cruiser



They let you ride that on the golf course? Bill Murray's going to be after you!


----------



## Sandman

My 1993 $ 20 Cruiser Supreme


----------



## Xlobsterman

hm. said:


> View attachment 1157960
> 
> And..................Thanks again to Danny the schwinn freak for selling me this 1980 Deluxe Cruiser.





So you are the one who got this! Good for you. I should have purchased it. I contacted him, but I waited too long to think about it, and then he said someone got it.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

hm. said:


> View attachment 1157960
> 
> And..................Thanks again to Danny the schwinn freak for selling me this 1980 Deluxe Cruiser.



Glad it went RO someone who loves and appreciates it. Looks amazing. The gum wall tires light it up. I love it.


----------



## Billythekid

Here is my cruiser mabe one day I will find a boys frame cheap


----------



## Billythekid

Can anyone tell me the exact day my bike was made?


----------



## Oilit

Billythekid said:


> Can anyone tell me the exact day my bike was made?



From the head badge stamp, the 205th day of 1980. From the spring fork you have a Cruiser Deluxe, but where's the chain guard? But that's a good seat to have, not as common as the Mesinger.


----------



## hm.

Xlobsterman said:


> So you are the one who got this! Good for you. I should have purchased it. I contacted him, but I waited too long to think about it, and then he said someone got it.





Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Glad it went RO someone who loves and appreciates it. Looks amazing. The gum wall tires light it up. I love it.



Thanks Xlobsterman! He said someone was interested but he didnt say who. Im really happy and feel lucky to own it. As soon as Danny posted the pics of it in the 83 thread I knew it was meant to be.........





I sold off a couple to make it happen and Danny was super cool to work with. He did an amazing packing job and the bike arrived with zero damage. It cleaned up easy, whoever owned it before may not have ridden it much and surely stored it inside.....would love to know the history on this one! So after detail and the gumwall tires were on............it was carried inside the house, into my office where I stare at it as I type this post. Planning to take it out when things dry up a bit.......its too clean to run through puddles...........Thanks again Danny!


----------



## mrg

Oilit said:


> From the head badge stamp, the 205th day of 1980. From the spring fork you have a Cruiser Deluxe, but where's the chain guard? But that's a good seat to have, not as common as the Mesinger.



Never seen any evidence they made a girls Deluxe so maybe dealer added springer or?, anybody got any literature on this?


----------



## Billythekid

I would like to see some too I was told that this one came exactly like it is from Schwinn now I don’t know if the dealer could have installed the springer ??


----------



## Xlobsterman

mrg said:


> Never seen any evidence they made a girls Deluxe so maybe dealer added springer or?, anybody got any literature on this?




Schwinn never produced a Deluxe Cruiser with a girls frame from the factory. The spring fork was either added on by the dealer, or the bike owner after they purchased it. The girls frame Cruisers ONLY came in single speed, coaster brake models.

Schwinn started offering accessory spring forks in 1980 that were sold as an upgrade for anyone who wanted one. But they were not very popular, since everyone wanted Chrome Tange Tube Forks for their bikes back then.


----------



## mrg

Schwinn made factory girls 5 spds 79, 80 & 81 with the 79 Spitfire 5 girls being the rarest of them.


----------



## GTs58

They sure did! It's shown right here in the 1980 catalog picture cruising on the beach.   ....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## mrg

2 of my special order 1980 original paint limes!


----------



## Xlobsterman

mrg said:


> Schwinn made factory girls 5 spds 79, 80 & 81 with the 79 Spitfire 5 girls being the rarest of them.




They did not make 5 speed cruisers with the girls style frames! If you have any documentation to prove otherwise, I would love to see it.....!






						The Schwinn Cruiser | 1980 to 1984
					

This page provides year by year images and info quoted from Schwinn catalogs for the Cruiser from 1980 to 1984.



					bikehistory.org


----------



## 56 Vette

I don't have any documentation, but picked up this one last year at Memory Lane swap. Also picked up a boys blue single speed to do a change over, maybe I shouldn't. Sure appears to be born this way other than the maybe dealer added fenders still sporting the studded balloon tires. Joe


I'll have to look at the badge to see when this one was built.


----------



## Xlobsterman

56 Vette said:


> I don't have any documentation, but picked up this one last year at Memory Lane swap. Also picked up a boys blue single speed to do a change over, maybe I shouldn't. Sure appears to be born this way other than the maybe dealer added fenders still sporting the studded balloon tires. Joe
> I'll have to look at the badge to see when this one was built.




The bike you have was most likely built at a dealer when a couple came into the shop and wanted a matching pair of bikes. It is pretty easy to swap out a rear wheel, then install the gear cable, a front brake, and a chain guard. And yes, I would be curious to see the serial number and the head badge code from the bike, even though that will not be any indicator the bike came from the factory that way!


----------



## mrg

I'm sure there's literature out there to support this but I have personally seen girls factory 5's with big collections and single bikes, the frames on OG's are factory spread wider not just stretched, a friend that started one of the biggest collection way before any trends, he kept the best ( 9++ ) 35-40 bikes some never ridden, going thru about 200 over the years keeping  best, including a few of the best og girls and sold a few. there is a couple of Cabers here that have them if they see this and post. It's kinda like people told me for years Schwinn didn't make factory emerald green, white & frost silver early 80's cruisers even tho I and others had then till they showed up in a Schwinn dealers catalog!, so anybody with dealer catalogs lets see. A couple of pics of part of the collection before it was split up but never thought about taking any of the girls bikes but might have some somewhere.


----------



## Xlobsterman

mrg said:


> I'm sure there's literature out there to support this but I have personally seen girls factory 5's with big collections and single bikes, the frames on OG's are factory spread wider not just stretched, a friend that started one og the biggest collection way before any trends, he kept the best ( 9++ ) 35-40 bikes some never ridden, going thru about 200 over the years kept best, including a few of the best og girls and sold a few. there is a couple of Cabers here that have them if they see this and post. It's kinda like people told me for years Schwinn didn't make factory emerald green, white & frost silver early 80's cruisers even tho I and others had then till the showed up in a Schwinn dealers catalog!, so anybody with dealer catalogs lets see. A couple of pics of part of the collection before it was split up but never thought about talking any of the girls bikes but maybe have some somewhere.




I worked at a Schwinn shop in Manhattan Beach, Calif. from 77 to 82 when these bikes were popular and being sold, and I don't ever remember seeing, and/or selling any, so it's like I said earlier...............if someone has some documentation from Schwinn stating otherwise, I would love to see it.


----------



## mrg

Do you remember selling any Green, White or Silver Cruisers?, I know of 3 Limes that came out of south bay.


----------



## Xlobsterman

mrg said:


> Do you remember selling any Green, White or Silver Cruisers?, I know of 3 Limes that came out of south bay.










Yes, we sold a few custom bikes we built with white frames with all red anodized parts, white frames with all blue anodized parts, and green frames with gold anodized parts. We didn't sell too many because of the high price tag with all the aluminum parts on them. They were all built from frames ordered from Schwinn and customized by us. There were no complete bikes sold by Schwinn in those colors, those colors were available as frames only!

Here is a pic from my dealer catalog showing the frames available in those colors.


----------



## Xlobsterman

mrg said:


> Do you remember selling any Green, White or Silver Cruisers?, I know of 3 Limes that came out of south bay.




BTW, any of the bikes we sold would have had our shop sticker on it, like this one from my KLUNKER 5


----------



## birdzgarage

Damn,now i need an 80s emerald green frame.


----------



## mrg

Clean'n out the Spitfire/Cruiser shed deciding what to keep and what's going down the road, there are 4 or 5 more around here somewhere, all og paint, think 1 or 2 of the black Deluxe's, 1 of the red Spitfire 5's and maybe the special order white 80 will be moving on.


----------



## Xlobsterman

mrg said:


> Clean'n out the Spitfire/Cruiser shed deciding what to keep and what's going down the road, there are 4 or 5 more around here somewhere, all og paint, think 1 or 2 of the black Deluxe's, 1 of the red Spitfire 5's and maybe the special order white 80 will be moving on.
> 
> View attachment 1160815




What shop did the KLUNKER 5 come from?


----------



## Tony M

1980 24"


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Not chiming in to “side” with anyone here, just making an observation. I have a friend who has a blue 80 or 81 girls cruiser 5 speed that he bought from the original owner. He was puzzled by it, and asked the owner when making the deal and the guy said it was in the shop for sale brand new like that. Doesn’t prove anything, as the dealer may have built it. Cool bike tho. I think it has a rear drum brake. I’ll try and get pics soon.


----------



## Billythekid

I’m in love with the green


----------



## mrg

Xlobsterman said:


> What shop did the KLUNKER 5 come from?



VANS BIKE & KEY, Long Beach CA.


----------



## Xlobsterman

mrg said:


> VANS BIKE & KEY, Long Beach CA.                                                                                                                                                                              View attachment 1161741




Thanks.....


----------



## mrg

Xlobsterman said:


> BTW, any of the bikes we sold would have had our shop sticker on it, like this one from my KLUNKER 5
> 
> View attachment 1160514
> 
> View attachment 1160515



Can't seem to find a pic of my red Klunker's shop tag ( I posted it here somewhere? ) I think it was close to your shop on Manhattan beach blvd in Torrance maybe, I think you said it was your competitor a couple of miles away?.


----------



## Xlobsterman

mrg said:


> Can't seem to find a pic of my red Klunker's shop tag ( I posted it here somewhere? ) I think it was close to your shop on Manhattan beach blvd in Torrance maybe, I think you said it was your competitor a couple of miles away?.




Yea, back in the day there were quite a few Schwinn dealers scattered around the South Bay, including Torrance, Redondo, Lomita, and if I remember correctly, even Hermosa Beach?


----------



## COB




----------



## Xlobsterman

COB said:


> View attachment 1169044




Nice bike. Is it an 81 or 82?


----------



## COB

Thanks Xlobsterman!  I believe that the "MR" serial number indicates a December of 1980 build, so I would guess it to be an 81 model.


----------



## Xlobsterman

COB said:


> Thanks Xlobsterman!  I believe that the "MR" serial number indicates a December of 1980 build, so I would guess it to be an 81 model.




The 4 digits stamped into the head badge will confirm the build date of the bikes finally assembly from the factory.


----------



## COB

The head badge is stamped 2191.


----------



## GTs58

My MR Chestnut 81 was also built like three four months into 1981.


----------



## COB

GTs58 said:


> My MR Chestnut 81 was also built like three four months into 1981.
> 
> View attachment 1169702



Nice bike!


----------



## RyanPartridge

Spent quite a few years looking specifically for a Nov 79 Spitfire in Cardinal Red. 
Finally found one...needs rims(these are tweeked), tires, and a hub rebuild.


----------



## Tony M

Nice girl


----------



## spoker

heres one made in budapest hungary while it was made by the schwinn factory right b4 schwinn went under,has a sticker on the bottom of the head tube made in hungary


----------



## GTs58

spoker said:


> heres one made in budapest hungary while it was made by the schwinn factory right b4 schwinn went under,has a sticker on the bottom of the head tube made in hungary
> 
> View attachment 1175143





That can't be!!! Sheldon Brown said Schwinn never imported bikes from Hungary.   lol


----------



## Oilit

spoker said:


> heres one made in budapest hungary while it was made by the schwinn factory right b4 schwinn went under,has a sticker on the bottom of the head tube made in hungary
> 
> View attachment 1175143



So does this one have the Hungarian S-2 rims?


----------



## Rivnut

My '84 Cruiser 5 retrofitted with some 50s era fenders, tank, and chainguard. 









As it was when I bought it. First thing when I got it home, after taking a couple of pictures, was to remove the fenders.





Anyone interested in a rack?

I still have all the original parts so it can be converted back.


----------



## spoker

GTs58 said:


> That can't be!!! Sheldon Brown said Schwinn never imported bikes from Hungary.   lol



ol sheldon smoked alittle to much wacky weed later on


----------



## spoker

Oilit said:


> So does this one have the Hungarian S-2 rims?



yes and schwinn knobbies if i remember right,its been since last summer since i have looked at it,the rims might have been single knurl


----------



## RyanPartridge

Venice/Santa Monica area...


----------



## RyanPartridge

Spotted these two sweethearts about 7 or 8 years ago in front of a grocery store in Long Beach. Belonged to the original owners.


----------



## RyanPartridge

Just an All-American Hero doing his thing...


----------



## Tony M

My buddy's California cruiser, compliments of mrg


----------



## hm.

Nice to see this thread getting back on track. Lets see some more "late 70s-early 80s" california cruiser, spitfire, deluxe cruiser and cruiser..Thats it!!!!
There is another thread for 5 speeds.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Rivnut said:


> My '84 Cruiser 5 retrofitted with some 50s era fenders, tank, and chainguard.
> View attachment 1175322
> 
> 
> View attachment 1175323
> 
> As it was when I bought it. First thing when I got it home, after taking a couple of pictures, was to remove the fenders.
> 
> View attachment 1175324
> 
> Anyone interested in a rack?
> 
> I still have all the original parts so it can be converted back.



Beautiful bike. I still want your original forks!!! Lol


----------



## Xlobsterman

Most of my current Cruiser collection, with my most recent addition of a 78 Heavy Duti


----------



## RyanPartridge

I think they filmed Goonies in 1984...


----------



## RyanPartridge

September 1979 issue of BMX Action Mag...


----------



## Xlobsterman

RyanPartridge said:


> September 1979 issue of BMX Action Mag...
> 
> View attachment 1178951
> View attachment 1178956




Thanks for posting these. I was a subscriber to BMX Action back in the day, and wish I would have kept all my issues. But who would have thought they would have some collector value, and a great way to document bicycle history 40 years later?????


----------



## RyanPartridge

Xlobsterman said:


> Thanks for posting these. I was a subscriber to BMX Action back in the day, and wish I would have kept all my issues. But who would have thought they would have some collector value, and a great way to document bicycle history 40 years later?????




I used to buy up old magazines from the late 70's/early 80's just in the hopes there'd be content relating to custom cruisers. I still have my stash of Action Now mags...but a bunch of the BMX mags are available to view on http://oldschoolmags.com/index.html


----------



## sarmisluters

On eBay now. 

This Rod Shifter is priceless !

Even the Ex Schwinn Shop mechanics are in awe of this Rod Shifter ! 

@bobcycles you need this !


----------



## Xlobsterman

RyanPartridge said:


> I used to buy up old magazines from the late 70's/early 80's just in the hopes there'd be content relating to custom cruisers. I still have my stash of Action Now mags...but a bunch of the BMX mags are available to view on http://oldschoolmags.com/index.html




Thanks for that link........!

I remember Action Now also, but if I remember correctly, that mag was short lived, and wasn't published for more than a few years?


----------



## RyanPartridge

Xlobsterman said:


> Thanks for that link........!
> 
> I remember Action Now also, but if I remember correctly, that mag was short lived, and wasn't publish for more than a few years?



Correct. Rather than specialize in surfing, skateboarding, or bikes....they attempted to cover everything, which didn’t give em a “core” following with any of those groups. But there’s some killer content in the pages of Action Now if you’re digging for pics from the short lived custom cruiser era.


----------



## sarmisluters

RyanPartridge said:


> Correct. Rather than specialize in surfing, skateboarding, or bikes....they attempted to cover everything, which didn’t give em a “core” following with any of those groups. But there’s some killer content in the pages of Action Now if you’re digging for pics from the short lived custom cruiser era.




That blurry Quad 26x24 pic was a forever grail photo in Action Now !!!!


----------



## Xlobsterman

I have decided to sell one of my personal bikes from my collection, if anyone is interested, it is listed in the classified section.

1980 Cruiser


----------



## Xlobsterman

RyanPartridge said:


> Correct. Rather than specialize in surfing, skateboarding, or bikes....they attempted to cover everything, which didn’t give em a “core” following with any of those groups. But there’s some killer content in the pages of Action Now if you’re digging for pics from the short lived custom cruiser era.




Looking back on my days working at the shop, I wish I would have taken pictures of all the custom Spitfires & Cruisers I customized and sold back in the day. But back then there was no internet, or FB to share pics like we have today. Back then, we had to actually take our bikes out into public to show them off, and cruising the strand in the South Bay was the best venue for that................LOL


----------



## RyanPartridge

Xlobsterman said:


> Looking back on my days working at the shop, I wish I would have taken pictures of all the custom Spitfires & Cruisers I customized and sold back in the day. But back then there was no internet, or FB to share pics like we have today. Back then, we had to actually take our bikes out into public to show them off, and cruising the strand in the South Bay was the best venue for that................LOL




Not everyone was carrying a camera in their pocket either. 
With enough effort...we can still find a gem like this though...


----------



## sarmisluters

An 80’s time capsule. 



Cleaning out my garage yesterday and dug out a 1973 Heavy Duty that was made into a custom back in the 80’s. Landing Gear forks, Sugino one piece cranks, Skyway sprocket chainwheel, Araya alloy rims. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Xlobsterman

RyanPartridge said:


> Not everyone was carrying a camera in their pocket either.
> With enough effort...we can still find a gem like this though...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1179723




That's a cool pic also. The grab-on pads, and foot pegs on the front forks were one of our most popular upsells in the shop back in the day along with the Tange Tube Forks.


----------



## RyanPartridge

Xlobsterman said:


> That's a cool pic also. The grab-on pads, and foot pegs on the front forks were one of our most popular upsells in the shop back in the day along with the Tange Tube Forks.




It's still fairly common for me to see a late 70's Spitfire down here in HB, stock bike but with a chrome Cook Bros tubular fork. I always chat em up. It's typically the original owner, often purchased from Sea Schwinn in Costa Mesa/Newport. Common upgrade. Love it. 

Recently I spotted a blue one that a nice woman was riding with her family. She told me she got the bike for her 16th birthday and begged her folks that it had to have the fork upgrade, because as she put it, "that was THE thing to do back then"! 

The Tange 1200 fork you mentioned was essentially the same as the Cook Bros in appearance, but with an extra hole in the dropout and foreign made of different material.


----------



## birdzgarage

My white 80


----------



## 19*01

20" cruiser


----------



## RyanPartridge

Awesome stuff!


----------



## Tony M




----------



## 19*01

Tony M said:


> View attachment 1181096



Sold.


----------



## 19*01

Tony M said:


> View attachment 1181096



NIIICCEe


----------



## 19*01

That's not the seat for the bike, that's the one I use when I flip the bikes over to clean them.. I took all the cable clamps off to polish them out about to put them back on and put the bike back together


----------



## GTs58

19*01 said:


> View attachment 1181163
> That's not the seat for the bike, that's the one I use when I flip the bikes over to clean them.. I took all the cable clamps off to polish them out about to put them back on and put the bike back together




Does this 81 have a MR serial number? Sure looks minty like the one I had!


----------



## 19*01

GTs58 said:


> Does this 81 have a MR serial number? Sure looks minty like the one I had!




Yes it does, I ran the serial number and it says it's an 80.. I know a lot of people go by the badge number and this and that but badges can easily be changed in any situation, with the serial number is pretty much on there 4life without ruining the paint. So that's kind of what I go by, but it does say it's December 1980 so that's kind of what I stick by.. but for the hardcore dig deep in number searching out could be an 81


----------



## GTs58

19*01 said:


> Yes it does, I ran the serial number and it says it's an 80.. I know a lot of people go by the badge number and this and that but badges can easily be changed in any situation, with the serial number is pretty much on there 4life without ruining the paint. So that's kind of what I go by, but it does say it's December 1980 so that's kind of what I stick by.. but for the hardcore dig deep in number searching out could be an 81




I've seen more than two handfuls of the 1981 Chestnut Cruiser 5's with the MR serials and they had build dates on the badges that were 200 plus days into 1981, including mine. The surfboard fork dart was a 1981 thing and so was the paint color Chestnut, the 80 models had the regular fork dart and were not offered in Chestnut. Your Cruiser looks original so I'm sure all your parts have 1981 stampings.


----------



## 19*01

GTs58 said:


> I've seen more than two handfuls of the 1981 Chestnut Cruiser 5's with the MR serials and they had build dates on the badges that were 200 plus days into 1981, including mine. The surfboard fork dart was a 1981 thing and so was the paint color Chestnut, the 80 models had the regular fork dart and were not offered in Chestnut. Your Cruiser looks original so I'm sure all your parts have 1981 stampings.
> 
> View attachment 1181216



Nicee


----------



## hm.

GTs58 said:


> I've seen more than two handfuls of the 1981 Chestnut Cruiser 5's with the MR serials and they had build dates on the badges that were 200 plus days into 1981, including mine. The surfboard fork dart was a 1981 thing and so was the paint color Chestnut, the 80 models had the regular fork dart and were not offered in Chestnut. Your Cruiser looks original so I'm sure all your parts have 1981 stampings.
> 
> View attachment 1181216









Here is a Sidewinder with the MR serial number as well. I believe it is an 81, since Ive never seen an 80 sidewinder.


----------



## 19*01

hm. said:


> View attachment 1181232
> 
> Here is a Sidewinder with the MR serial number as well. I believe it is an 81, since Ive never seen an 80 sidewinder.



Wow, I've never seen a Sidewinder with a spring action, there's always a first. LQQks different but good


----------



## 19*01

hm. said:


> View attachment 1181232
> 
> Here is a Sidewinder with the MR serial number as well. I believe it is an 81, since Ive never seen an 80 sidewinder.



I think that drum is on the wrong way[/QUOTE]


----------



## hm.

19*01 said:


> I think that drum is on the wrong way



[/QUOTE]


Yes lol its straight outta my junk pile and just pieced together to move around and so parts dont get lost. This one started as only a bare frame someone gave me.


----------



## 19*01




----------



## Xlobsterman

RyanPartridge said:


> It's still fairly common for me to see a late 70's Spitfire down here in HB, stock bike but with a chrome Cook Bros tubular fork. I always chat em up. It's typically the original owner, often purchased from Sea Schwinn in Costa Mesa/Newport. Common upgrade. Love it.
> 
> Recently I spotted a blue one that a nice woman was riding with her family. She told me she got the bike for her 16th birthday and begged her folks that it had to have the fork upgrade, because as she put it, "that was THE thing to do back then"!
> 
> The Tange 1200 fork you mentioned was essentially the same as the Cook Bros in appearance, but with an extra hole in the dropout and foreign made of different material.




Yea, and from what I can remember, the funny thing is the Cook Bros. forks were not much more in price back in the day! Now you have to pay big bucks to get one, if you are lucky enough to even find a pair for sale..............LOL

I had a pair of Cook Bros. forks on my 1979 Champion. It also had Cook Bros. bars and sealed hubs.


----------



## Xlobsterman

hm. said:


> View attachment 1181232
> 
> Here is a Sidewinder with the MR serial number as well. I believe it is an 81, since Ive never seen an 80 sidewinder.




From what I can remember, and to the best of my knowledge, the Sidewinder was only a 3 year model starting in 82, with the alloy parts, then with steel parts (rims) in 83 & 84.


----------



## RyanPartridge

Xlobsterman said:


> Yea, and from what I can remember, the funny thing is the Cook Bros. forks were not much more in price back in the day! Now you have to pay big bucks to get one, if you are lucky enough to even find a pair for sale..............LOL
> 
> I had a pair of Cook Bros. forks on my 1979 Champion. It also had Cook Bros. bars and sealed hubs.
> 
> View attachment 1181576




Great bikes! I remember yours, I believe it passed through the hands of Al(Rapid Transit) then a fella named Doug. I had one myself for a time, now it's with my friend in Germany.


----------



## 19*01

Put some fresh rubber on it, had to post the picture of the rear real quick.. Couldn't wait to take complete picture, so the rear will do for now!


----------



## RyanPartridge

My buddy Matt's custom Spitfire in Long Beach...


----------



## hm.

19*01 said:


> View attachment 1184586
> 
> Put some fresh rubber on it, had to post the picture of the rear real quick.. Couldn't wait to take complete picture, so the rear will do for now!



Nice tires on a Deluxe cruiser with a drum wow thats cool! I cant wait to see the rest of the bike.


----------



## 19*01

hm. said:


> Nice tires on a Deluxe cruiser with a drum wow thats cool! I cant wait to see the rest of the bike.



Thank you brother.. I'll post more pics today or tomorrow..


----------



## 19*01

I also have all the original parts for the blue Schwinn Cruiser, wanted to throw a springer and bars to match my 26in Deluxe when rolling with my lil boy


----------



## sarmisluters

NFS

Klunker 5 near NOS

Slowly gathering parts. 

Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## GTs58

sarmisluters said:


> NFS
> 
> Klunker 5 near NOS
> 
> Slowly gathering parts.
> 
> Enjoy [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 1186761





Are you going with all date correct parts on your build?


----------



## Xlobsterman

sarmisluters said:


> NFS
> 
> Klunker 5 near NOS
> 
> Slowly gathering parts.
> 
> Enjoy [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 1186761




Who in their right mind would have parted that bike out in the first place...........????? 

What is the serial number and the head badge code?


----------



## sarmisluters

Xlobsterman said:


> Who in their right mind would have parted that bike out in the first place...........?????
> 
> What is the serial number and the head badge code?




The seller I got it from, stripped the bike to put the parts on another bike and stashed it. 

The prefix is KP, October 1978. 

Not really worried about getting the exact date code parts but yes it wont get a high flange front hub.


----------



## Chavez

‘78 spitfire. Original tires and tubes on this one. Uniroyal Nobbies with a 78 date stamp. It even has stamped S2’s. It’s very faint, hardly noticeable unless you really are looking.


----------



## RyanPartridge

Beauty 78!


----------



## Xlobsterman

sarmisluters said:


> The seller I got it from, stripped the bike to put the parts on another bike and stashed it.
> 
> The prefix is KP, October 1978.
> 
> Not really worried about getting the exact date code parts but yes it wont get a high flange front hub.




Head badge code?


----------



## hm.

80 & 83


----------



## Chavez

My 1980 Cruiser. Bob U saddle and a chro-moly seat post from pork chop BMX. Also has some really high quality MKS pedals. Of course the BMX fork with matching Patina. This bike is rough looking but nice to ride!


----------



## Goodday

1980 picked this up about 20 year ago, threw some fenders and tires on it, it’s been my go to bike to ride, strange thing about it, can’t ride without hands, no balance?


----------



## PlasticNerd

Love my ‘81! It’s like new, such a fun rider !


----------



## 19*01

hm. said:


> View attachment 1187309
> 
> 80 & 83



 Nice


----------



## 19*01

PlasticNerd said:


> Love my ‘81! It’s like new, such a fun rider ! View attachment 1187513
> View attachment 1187511
> 
> View attachment 1187514
> 
> View attachment 1187512



Nice


----------



## 19*01

Still have to add the brake lever and cable


----------



## Oilit

19*01 said:


> View attachment 1189739
> 
> Still have to add the brake lever and cable



Nice! What kind of rim is on the front wheel? It doesn't look the same as the back.


----------



## 19*01

It's not a Schwinn S2 but it does take the S2 tire.. I have to take it to Felix Bike Shop in Gardena so he can lace the S2 hoop with that atom drum.. I just couldn't wait to post it tho..


----------



## Billythekid

Here’s one for my mama my wife has a black springer cruiser the other night my mom told me her bike when she was little was blue but that’s all she remembered I asked was it a Schwinn or do u remember the brand? she didn’t but she told me they wouldn’t of bought a Schwinn cause they didn’t have a lot of money so she’s getting a blue Schwinn for Mother’s Day hope she likes it!! Can someone date it for me


----------



## mrg

80 frame 81 model/build date if the badge is original.


----------



## Billythekid

Thanks


----------



## 19*01

mrg said:


> 80 frame 81 model/build date if the badge is original.


----------



## 19*01

Billythekid said:


> Here’s one for my mama my wife has a black springer cruiser the other night my mom told me her bike when she was little was blue but that’s all she remembered I asked was it a Schwinn or do u remember the brand? she didn’t but she told me they wouldn’t of bought a Schwinn cause they didn’t have a lot of money so she’s getting a blue Schwinn for Mother’s Day hope she likes it!! Can someone date it for me
> 
> View attachment 1189904
> 
> View attachment 1189905



It says it's a December 1980 frame.. but it does have other parts on it from other years it looks like, and the wheels don't seem to be Schwinn Wheels but I'm sure she'll be happy that's all that counts


----------



## 19*01

Made some minor  changes and Put some new shoes on my son's mini Cruiser..


----------



## hm.




----------



## 19*01

No reflectors in this pic


----------



## sarmisluters

My Green Manalishi 

My Lime Green


----------



## Xlobsterman

RyanPartridge said:


> I used to buy up old magazines from the late 70's/early 80's just in the hopes there'd be content relating to custom cruisers. I still have my stash of Action Now mags...but a bunch of the BMX mags are available to view on http://oldschoolmags.com/index.html




I was going through my pic files this morning and found this pic I found a while back out of the Action Now Mag.....


----------



## RyanPartridge

Xlobsterman said:


> I was going through my pic files this morning and found this pic I found a while back out of the Action Now Mag.....
> 
> View attachment 1192563



Love that photo! Cassimus I believe took it. The scan could be one of mine, that’s the stuff I’d buy old magazines for to scan and post on my “Cal Cruiser/Strandie” thread on BMXMuseum.


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## mrg

Christmas colors on this 80 Deluxe pair!


----------



## birdzgarage

Just got the last of the parts for this today.rides awsome


----------



## birdzgarage

So technically this shouldn't be here cause its a 55 frame.this is where I felt it would be appreciated the most


----------



## sarmisluters

Schwinn Factory pic courtesy 
of Cyclesmithy’s of Chicago pic collection.


----------



## Xlobsterman

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1202654
> 
> Just got the last of the parts for this today.rides awsome





That's an interesting spot for the shift lever?


----------



## birdzgarage

Pretty comfortable to operate.similar area to a jockey shifted early harley davidison or an early musselmen bicycle 2 speed.


----------



## Xlobsterman

birdzgarage said:


> Pretty comfortable to operate.similar area to a jockey shifted early harley davidison or an early musselmen bicycle 2 speed.




Is that thumb shifter and indexing shifter? Or do you just fiddle with it to get it into the gears properly?


----------



## birdzgarage

Its a suntour mtb shifter for a front derailleur.I was able to adjust it to where its 2 clicks per shift.the throw is perfect for the shimano 3 speed hub.


----------



## Xlobsterman

birdzgarage said:


> Its a suntour mtb shifter for a front derailleur.I was able to adjust it to where its 2 clicks per shift.the throw is perfect for the shimano 3 speed hub.




I have the same hub on my Cruiser


----------



## biggermustache

Girls MR
Boys JS


----------



## mrg

Pulled out this OG special order white 80 Cruiser to put in the for sale section but thought I’d better get some pics with the others ( green & silver ) and maybe a few miles before it goes down the road!


----------



## 19*01

mrg said:


> Pulled out this OG special order white 80 Cruiser to put in the for sale section but thought I’d better get some pics with the others ( green & silver ) and maybe a few miles before it goes down the road!
> 
> View attachment 1204242
> 
> View attachment 1204243
> 
> View attachment 1204244
> 
> View attachment 1204245



Quanto?


----------



## Xlobsterman

mrg said:


> Pulled out this OG special order white 80 Cruiser to put in the for sale section but thought I’d better get some pics with the others ( green & silver ) and maybe a few miles before it goes down the road!




PM sent....


----------



## spoker

mpls cr not mine listed as an 83 for $100


----------



## 19*01

spoker said:


> mpls cr not mine listed as an 83 for $100View attachment 1204333



Definitely not an 83


----------



## Jeff54

1957/81 Schwinn Down Cruiser 24"

I think this bike is just too cool to be left out of this category. Stumbled across it on ebay yesterday. A 1957  Middleweight 24" Junior upgraded with a nice mid 50's replica paint job and 1981 decals. Bad Ass reunion of 50 years+ color into a 81 Schwinn Down Cruiser 24" .























It's not mine, nor do I know who seller is but, I think it's worth a view: Heck I'm even tempted to wash the white decals on my 81, 24" Black, Down Cruiser,  get some red repop decals and stick em on. (Grin)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=283898834015


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## 19*01

Took a 16 mile round trip with my son


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## Xlobsterman

My latest resurrection from the dead. 1980 Deluxe Cruiser. This bike was in rough shape when I got it. It may be for sale in the near future?


----------



## RyanPartridge

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1207036




Marine Stadium!


----------



## spoker

heres one from mpls cl dont know the year


----------



## Xlobsterman

spoker said:


> heres one from mpls cl dont know the yearView attachment 1210579




That is an 84 model. Check the head badge for the 4 digit date code and post a pic or the numbers to confirm.


----------



## 19*01

spoker said:


> heres one from mpls cl dont know the yearView attachment 1210579



Looks like an 84


----------



## spoker

19*01 said:


> Looks like an 84



guys askin $150


----------



## spoker

spoker said:


> guys askin $150



i dont need it if you wanna message the guy,just go mpls craigs list do a search for bike for $150


----------



## spoker

does this one count?its prolly 2 new,was made in budapest hungary when schwinn had their factory there,they were bought out after that,it does have og typhoon tires on it,think its a 2000 or 1999


----------



## Xlobsterman

spoker said:


> i dont need it if you wanna message the guy,just go mpls craigs list do a search for bike for $150




What does MPLS stand for?


----------



## spoker

Xlobsterm upan said:


> What does MPLS stand for?



minneapolis minnesota,but if u googl mpls cr,it will come


----------



## schwinnlax

What was the MRSP of  these late 70s/early 80s Chicago cruisers?  I don't see price lists online.


----------



## Xlobsterman

schwinnlax said:


> What was the MRSP of  these late 70s/early 80s Chicago cruisers?  I don't see price lists online.




I have a price list from April 1977, and the retail for a CC7 single speed Spitfire was $118.95 in Zone 2


----------



## schwinnlax

Xlobsterman said:


> I have a price list from April 1977, and the retail for a CC7 single speed Spitfire was $118.95 in Zone 2



For comparison, what was the price of a Varsity that year?


----------



## Xlobsterman

schwinnlax said:


> For comparison, what was the price of a Varsity that year?




Varsity was $141.95 in 77

In 1982 the CC7 single speed Cruiser was $188.95 and the 5 speed CC5 Cruiser was $221.95


----------



## GTs58

schwinnlax said:


> For comparison, what was the price of a Varsity that year?




The Varsity Sport was $139.95 but the there were three zones, so this must be the mid west pricing.


----------



## Xlobsterman

GTs58 said:


> The Varsity Sport was $139.95 but the there were three zones, so this must be the mid west pricing.




As stated in my previous post, the price I listed was from ZONE 2


----------



## Cristian sanchez

for sale ?





Xlobsterman said:


> My latest resurrection from the dead. 1980 Deluxe Cruiser. This bike was in rough shape when I got it. It may be for sale in the near future?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1210108


----------



## Xlobsterman

Cristian sanchez said:


> for sale ?




Yes









						Vintage 1980 Schwinn Deluxe Cruiser - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Vintage 1980 Schwinn Deluxe Cruiser - this bike has been just recently cleaned and regreased from...



					maine.craigslist.org


----------



## birdzgarage

The last two pics are how the bike was found in a socal garage.it was parted because thats a cook bros fork.i was fortunate to be hooked up on the frame.would have been kool to be the guy that found it.


----------



## Mondo

Billythekid said:


> Can anyone tell me the exact day my bike was made?



What is the serial number on the head post?


----------



## GTs58

Mondo said:


> What is the serial number on the head post?




The serial doesn't tell you anything about a bikes build. The dates associated to the serials only tells you when the number was stamped on the part.


----------



## Mondo

GTs58 said:


> The serial doesn't tell you anything about a bikes build. The dates associated to the serials only tells you when the number was stamped on the part.



It will still give the person an idea of WHEN the bike was built.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Mondo said:


> It will still give the person an idea of WHEN the bike was built.




The stamping of the serial number on the head tube is the first process of building the complete frame, so most people who think logically consider this the frame build date!


----------



## GTs58

Xlobsterman said:


> The stamping of the serial number on the head tube is the first process of building the complete frame, so most people who think logically consider this the frame build date!




And the actual build could be many months later, and sometimes in the next year. So WTH is so logical about your thinking? You were born when your Mother conceived? Come on man, get real.


----------



## mrg

Xlobsterman said:


> The stamping of the serial number on the head tube is the first process of building the complete frame, so most people who think logically consider this the frame build date!



Ya, for the most part but when Schwinn started putting the actual build date on the badge that just emphasized the frame build and the final build could some times can range from a couple of days to a few months.


----------



## GTs58

mrg said:


> Ya, for the most part but when Schwinn started putting the actual build date on the badge that just emphasized the frame build and the final build could some times can range from a couple of days to a few months.




And there have been cases were it was well over a year with a particular Schwinn Lightweight model.


----------



## Xlobsterman

GTs58 said:


> And the actual build could be many months later, and sometimes in the next year. So WTH is so logical about your thinking? You were born when your Mother conceived? Come on man, get real.




I do consider myself a realist, that is why I tend to look at things logically. 

Now, your analogy in reference to the frames conception is a perfect reference for when the frame is being constructed for final assembly!

Then the head badge code is the actual birth day of the complete bike! LOL

BTW, the dictionary confirms this:


----------



## birdzgarage

I know I just posted a pic of the white bike.however I just put on this sweet sugino 42t sprocket. I also installed a 16t rear cog.so I thought id share with you guys.


----------



## GTs58

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1217297
> 
> View attachment 1217298
> 
> I know I just posted a pic of the white bike.however I just put on this sweet sugino 42t sprocket. I also installed a 16t rear cog.so I thought i.d. share with you guys.




Beautiful stucco texture on your wall!


----------



## 19*01

1981 heavy duti


For sale, I posted it in the sell trade section if anyone's interested


----------



## 19*01

Ttt


----------



## 19*01

What does one in this condition go for


----------



## Xlobsterman

19*01 said:


> View attachment 1222587
> 
> 
> What does one in this condition go for




$300 to $500 on a good day in sunny So. Cal. and if you lube up the chain, maybe a bit more? LOL


----------



## 19*01

Xlobsterman said:


> $300 to $500 on a good day in sunny So. Cal. and if you lube up the chain, maybe a bit more? LOL


----------



## 19*01

19*01 said:


>


----------



## 19*01

I just finished this one for my son, gave it to him for his birthday yesterday. He took it all apart! all the way down to the spokes and nipples, and he wanted to help me put it back together but since his birthday was around the corner, I had to finish it myself... I sprayed it polished all the parts and put it all back together yesterday, took me one day to do it all just about.. me and myself, I usually do not redo or do full restores on 70's or 80's bikes, mine are original. but he wanted something that he can take anywhere and call his and take whenever he wants (keep in mind I have over 50 bikes) but he knows not to touch those unless told to, I painted and redid the lettering on the seat tube across the top bar and chainguard they are not decals. I don't know if you all have noticed but the lettering is in light gray here are the before and afters enjoy

B4


----------



## 19*01

After

I usually don't give them a twist like this but this is the way he wanted it done..


----------



## birdzgarage

Bump


----------



## Callahooney1

Found this girls Schwinn Cruiser which (to me) isn't very common. I tend to occasionally come across early 80's Men's Cruiser 5's or single speed cruisers, but rarely have I seen or have found 80's girls Schwinn cruisers. This one I found a while back is in pretty good stock condition.


----------



## biggermustache

Wrong seat and pedals, but gorgeous nonetheless! KRxxxxx October 1980


----------



## biggermustache

Still haven't cleaned him up yet. Need a few pieces to get it back to perfect...


----------



## birdzgarage

Schwinn spitfire bmx cruiser


----------



## birdzgarage

Early ride on the white 81


----------



## Sandman

Sorry for sharing .deleted


----------



## birdzgarage

Sandman said:


> American made Univega ? Wounder who manufacturer was and year ?
> View attachment 1238879
> 
> View attachment 1238880
> 
> View attachment 1238881
> 
> View attachment 1238882



You might want to start your own thread.that has absolutely nothing to do with late 70 and early 80s schwinn cruisers and spitfires.that is what this section is about.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

I know nobody much for restored but here is my 78.   It was in  repainted rough shape so glad to bring it back. Chain guard screen is original. Tried to keep most everything date coded correct.  Front wheel had been replaced when I got it. It is dated 81


----------



## GTs58

schwinnbikebobb said:


> I know nobody much for restored but here is my 78.   It was in  repainted rough shape so glad to bring it back. Chain guard screen is original. Tried to keep most everything date coded correct.  Front wheel had been replaced when I got it. It is dated 81
> 
> View attachment 1239762
> 
> View attachment 1239763



So the person that repainted it masked off the screening and you worked around that also saving the screening?   :eek:   ...


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Yep GT that is exactly what happened.  I was thankful the guy did mask it off. That was one of the reasons I bought it other than being fairly cheaply priced.


----------



## GTs58

@19*01 I see you have at least four of these little 20" Cruisers and you've said a few were 1980 models. There's been a discussion on these pertaining to the actual model year of these since some have said there were no 20" Cruisers built in and for the 1980 model year. I'm curious and if you could verify all your Cruisers and post a picture of the build dates on the head badges and that would really be appreciated!  I'm pretty sure you have at least two with an MR serial number and I'm 99.9% sure they were built a few months into 1981.


----------



## birdzgarage

White 81


----------



## GTs58

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1249913
> 
> View attachment 1249914
> 
> View attachment 1249915
> 
> View attachment 1249916
> 
> View attachment 1249917
> 
> View attachment 1249918
> 
> White 81



Looks like an R serial 1980, and no head badge stamping. What makes this an 81? What's that extra glob of schit at the end of the Cantilever bar? Something Schwinn did on the Heavy-Duti frames?

Cool looking ride.


----------



## birdzgarage

I thought i read somewhere on here the frame only in white green and silver were 81 82 only.as far as the weld,its original paint so i guess its poor quality control.im no expert like you guys.i only know what i read on here.it was badgeless when i got it.and strange it showed no evidence a badge was ever on it.thanks dude.


----------



## mrg

Think the special order colors ( white, green & silver ) were 80-83 but most seem to be 80, most of mine have been 80 except a white 83 I sold here back a while.


----------



## GTs58

mrg said:


> Think the special order colors ( white, green & silver ) were 80-83 but most seem to be 80, most of mine have been 80 except a white 83 I sold here back a while.




I was hoping Schwinn stamped the head badges on those frames. The serial stamped head tubes on these pieces only tell you time the serial was stamped and when the frame was built is unknown. That extra weld on @birdzgarage is something Schwinn did on some of the Heavy-Duti models. All four points of the cantilever bars had the additional welds. Not sure of birdz frame has that at the four points or not, but they that sure is strange since the Heavy-Duti's were middleweights.


----------



## Lonestar

Wife's '87


----------



## Callahooney1

Just picked up this 81 Deluxe Cruiser.  I believe most is stock original except seat?  I'm thinking it needs a Messinger seat, but weigh in on other parts it may need. Also have this blue 83 Cruiser 5 that I have listed locally.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Callahooney1 said:


> Just picked up this 81 Deluxe Cruiser.  I believe most is stock original except seat?  I'm thinking it needs a Messinger seat, but weigh in on other parts it may need. Also have this blue 83 Cruiser 5 that I have listed locally.
> 
> View attachment 1252244
> 
> View attachment 1252245




Nice deluxe, and yes the seat and the tires are not original to the bike, but everything else looks correct. The gumwall tires look the best on the Chestnut bikes in my opinion!

That is not an 83 Cruiser 5, it is an 85 or 86 made in Taiwan. What are the 4 number stamped into the head badge?


----------



## mrg

Ya, a messenger seat and some knobbys and that will look great!


----------



## birdzgarage

The brown bike


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## birdzgarage

The spitfire


----------



## birdzgarage

The early 81 got new decals.the silk screen was barely visible and the frame decals were long gone before I got it.turned out pretty good.springer was added by a p.o. and I upgraded the seat.


----------



## Oilit

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1280624
> 
> View attachment 1280625
> 
> View attachment 1280626
> 
> View attachment 1280627
> 
> The early 81 got new decals.the silk screen was barely visible and the frame decals were long gone before I got it.turned out pretty good.springer was added by a p.o. and I upgraded the seat.



The seat suits the bike. Is that one of the re-pops? It looks better than some others I've seen.


----------



## birdzgarage

Its a 1980 deluxe seat i added and springer was added by the p.o. @Oilit


----------



## Oilit

birdzgarage said:


> Its a 1980 deluxe seat i added and springer was added by the p.o. @Oilit



I guess that's why it looks better! Duh!


----------



## birdzgarage

The white one


----------



## E_D_M

Here is my 1980 that I just picked up. The forks are pretty rusty and need to be rechromed and it has 2 different wheels. The front is a Sun and the rear is a Araya. I haven't seen too many in silver.


----------



## birdzgarage

@E_D_M nice frame.let me know if you would like to sell it to me.


----------



## sarmisluters

...


----------



## E_D_M

birdzgarage said:


> @E_D_M nice frame.let me know if you would like to sell it to me.



Sorry this one is staying with me. My friend was nice enough to sell it to me.


----------



## mrg

E_D_M said:


> Here is my 1980 that I just picked up. The forks are pretty rusty and need to be rechromed and it has 2 different wheels. The front is a Sun and the rear is a Araya. I haven't seen too many in silver.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1282539



Big or little brother, what month of '80


----------



## Schwinn1776

1981 Frosty Silver Schwinn Sidewinder, with the OG Brooks Saddle & gum walls! Rides like a dream!


----------



## Oilit

Schwinn1776 said:


> 1981 Frosty Silver Schwinn Sidewinder, with the OG Brooks Saddle & gum walls! Rides like a dream! View attachment 1285016
> 
> View attachment 1285017
> 
> View attachment 1285015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1285019
> 
> View attachment 1285020



Nice bikes! @hm. started a thread just for these and the King Stings.








						Let’s see some early 80’s King Stings and Sidewinders | All Things Schwinn
					

Early 80s King Stings or Sidewinders, single,  5 or 10 speed..lets see some. If you got one..or two.. or related parts.. post up    Here is my 82 Sidewinder 5 speed




					thecabe.com


----------



## Schwinn1776

No1981 Frosty Silver Schwinn Sidewinder! OG Brooks Saddle & gun walls! Rides like a dream! Excellent blue Anno!


----------



## Xlobsterman

Schwinn1776 said:


> No1981 Frosty Silver Schwinn Sidewinder! OG Brooks Saddle & gun walls! Rides like a dream! Excellent blue Anno!
> View attachment 1285026
> View attachment 1285027
> View attachment 1285028
> View attachment 1285031
> View attachment 1285035
> View attachment 1285040




Look at the dropouts on the forks of the Silver Sidewinder! This is the first time I have seen them with no holes drilled into them?


----------



## E_D_M

mrg said:


> Big or little brother, what month of '80View attachment 1284957



June of 1980. 

I need to find a chain guard for mine.


----------



## mrg

My Silver, Lime & white are all MR- Dec 80


----------



## E_D_M

Here is how mine looks now.


----------



## OZ1972

19*01 said:


> After
> 
> I usually don't give them a twist like this but this is the way he wanted it done..
> 
> View attachment 1227979
> 
> View attachment 1227980
> 
> View attachment 1227981
> 
> View attachment 1227982
> 
> View attachment 1227983
> 
> View attachment 1227984
> 
> View attachment 1227985
> 
> View attachment 1227986
> 
> View attachment 1227987
> 
> View attachment 1227988
> 
> View attachment 1227989



Very nice woek brother


----------



## OZ1972

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1274610



Sweet stable dude


----------



## birdzgarage

.


----------



## Xlobsterman

I found this poor quality pic of some guys riding the strand in Redondo Beach back in the late 70's


----------



## birdzgarage

My brown cruiser


----------



## birdzgarage

The white bike


----------



## birdzgarage

Ok so the red one is a 55.much respect to our country's defenders.


----------



## hm.

Bump






Cruiser line up!
Red 80 Ladies
Red 83 Cruiser
Black 84 Cruiser 5
Red 80 Deluxe
Black 82 Cruiser 5
Blue 80 Cruiser 5
Red/ White 40 DX
All Schwinn Studded Balloon


----------



## Audreypapa

hm. said:


> Bump
> View attachment 1302584
> View attachment 1302582
> Cruiser line up!
> Red 80 Ladies
> Red 83 Cruiser
> Black 84 Cruiser 5
> Red 80 Deluxe
> Black 82 Cruiser 5
> Blue 80 Cruiser 5
> Red/ White 40 DX
> All Schwinn Studded Balloon



Wow, an abundance of riches!!


----------



## E_D_M

I want to put a Brooks saddle on my cruiser. Does anyone know where I can get the seat clamp/guts that will fit the factory seat post?


----------



## Kapono

New to the forum. I have a 1980 Cruiser but it says Spitfire on the chain guard. I’m confused because I’ve seen some that say Cruiser and some that say Spitfire. Can anyone explain? 
Anyway, it’s pretty much a total project bike. Serial # says it was manufactured 9/79. How much is it worth?


----------



## Oilit

Kapono said:


> New to the forum. I have a 1980 Cruiser but it says Spitfire on the chain guard. I’m confused because I’ve seen some that say Cruiser and some that say Spitfire. Can anyone explain?
> Anyway, it’s pretty much a total project bike. Serial # says it was manufactured 9/79. How much is it worth?
> 
> View attachment 1306483



The single speed balloon tire cruisers were originally named "California Cruiser" but Schwinn ran into a trademark problem so they became "Spitfire" through 1979, then "Cruiser" from 1980 on, so you're chain guard is probably right, there should be a four digit stamp in the head badge to confirm if the badge is original. Bike looks complete and straight, if cleaned up with new tires I'd guess $350.00, maybe more, depending on your location. As is, maybe $125.00? But I haven't bought one lately. Have you checked Ebay? Or check the classifieds on this site.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Kapono said:


> New to the forum. I have a 1980 Cruiser but it says Spitfire on the chain guard. I’m confused because I’ve seen some that say Cruiser and some that say Spitfire. Can anyone explain?
> Anyway, it’s pretty much a total project bike. Serial # says it was manufactured 9/79. How much is it worth?
> 
> View attachment 1306483




Your bike is a 1979 Spitfire 24" model. 1980 is when the Cruiser model was introduced and sold. They made the 24" bikes (CC4) up until the 82 model year.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Oilit said:


> The single speed balloon tire cruisers were originally named "California Cruiser" but Schwinn ran into a trademark problem so they became "Spitfire" through 1979, then "Cruiser" from 1980 on, so you're chain guard is probably right, there should be a four digit stamp in the head badge to confirm if the badge is original. Bike looks complete and straight, if cleaned up with new tires I'd guess $350.00, maybe more, depending on your location. As is, maybe $125.00? But I haven't bought one lately. Have you checked Ebay? Or check the classifieds on this site.




The head badge is not original on that bike.


----------



## Oilit

Xlobsterman said:


> The head badge is not original on that bike.



I didn't think about it being 24". That affects the value, so somebody else take a shot.


----------



## Kapono

Xlobsterman said:


> The head badge is not original on that bike.



Thanks for responding. I looked through the ‘79 Schwinn catalog and couldn’t find the bike.  Santa brought me this bike way back then. The head badge is not original. Got
It to match the bike not long after Xmas. Everything else is original except for pads on the handlebars and the grips.


----------



## Kapono

Oilit said:


> I didn't think about it being 24". That affects the value, so somebody else take a shot.
> 
> 
> Oilit said:
> 
> 
> 
> The single speed balloon tire cruisers were originally named "California Cruiser" but Schwinn ran into a trademark problem so they became "Spitfire" through 1979, then "Cruiser" from 1980 on, so you're chain guard is probably right, there should be a four digit stamp in the head badge to confirm if the badge is original. Bike looks complete and straight, if cleaned up with new tires I'd guess $350.00, maybe more, depending on your location. As is, maybe $125.00? But I haven't bought one lately. Have you checked Ebay? Or check the classifieds on this site.
Click to expand...


I didn’t really find anything similar on EBay and I only looked briefly on this site. Since you mentioned it - I am in So. Cal


----------



## hm.

Kapono said:


> I didn’t really find anything similar on EBay and I only looked briefly on this site. Since you mentioned it - I am in So. Cal





Cool little spitfire Kapona, looks like it will clean up with a little effort.
Where are you in so cal?


----------



## Kapono

hm. said:


> Cool little spitfire Kapona, looks like it will clean up with a little effort.
> Where are you in so cal?



The South Bay


----------



## hm.

Kapono said:


> The South Bay




Nice. Welcome to the cabe, its good to see a 24" in here..


----------



## Kapono

Thank you. Would love to restore it but I don’t have the time. I’m planning to sell it and I’d like to get opinions on its value. Any thoughts? Anyone?


----------



## hm.




----------



## Kapono

Very nice!


----------



## Xlobsterman

Kapono said:


> The South Bay




Was the bike purchased in the South Bay? There should be a shop sticker on the seat tube near the bottom bracket.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Kapono said:


> Thank you. Would love to restore it but I don’t have the time. I’m planning to sell it and I’d like to get opinions on its value. Any thoughts? Anyone?




I you are planning on selling it, So. Cal. is the hottest market for them at the moment. But condition is everything, and yours is in poor overall condition. But I am sure there is someone who will buy it. The 24's can be a little tough to find in any condition!


----------



## Kapono

Xlobsterman said:


> Was the bike purchased in the South Bay? There should be a shop sticker on the seat tube near the bottom bracket.



99.9% sure it was but I’ll look for the sticker you’re talking about later


----------



## marching_out

Finished these two this summer. '81 and '86 Giant built. The '86 is now my wife's favorite ride...cushy seat.


----------



## Oilit

marching_out said:


> Finished these two this summer. '81 and '86 Giant built. The '86 is now my wife's favorite ride...cushy seat.
> View attachment 1307656
> View attachment 1307657
> View attachment 1307658
> View attachment 1307659
> View attachment 1307660
> View attachment 1307661



That's a really nice pair. Did you add the five speed to a Deluxe Cruiser?


----------



## Nashman

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-bike-did-you-ride-today.61973/page-567#post-1004447



#11334 comment



https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/beach-crusiers-in-the-1980s.105024/



OOPS...I posted this in "forum issues" awhile ago...don't really know what/where to post stuff yet. Old dogs can't learn new tricks..ha! "Sorry about that Chief".

*As we all well know, Beach Cruisers were the CRAZE in the 1980’s* mocking/duplicating the Classic ballooners from past era’s. They were being “pumped out” at reckless abandon, and this company BRC jumped on the band wagon for a limited time. In the early 1980’s these bikes were just catching on here in Canada, and actual “balloon tire bikes” were few and far between up here, as quite simply, they were not sold but in a dribble (I think Eatons of Canada had Rollfast for a short while, but in such chains as Sears, we were not offered much if any in the balloon tire models, just LIGHTWEIGHTS. Imports etc., same with the Hudson Bay Company), some maybe made the trip up in a family move from the U.S.

BOYES AND ROSSER Richmond B.C. ( British Columbia) Canada.

My ex –Wife and her siblings bought my ex( late) Father in Law/Mother in Law each one of these BRC single speed coaster brake Cruisers back in the 1980’s. I think they rode them 2-3 times, then they sat. I liberated one ( with permission) stripped the fenders, and made a cruiser with a bit of an attitude a few years back. It’s not vintage ( only about 35 years old) but kinda funny on how the years blow by. I’d been running black rims ( Shimano internal twisty, 3 spd) and just swapped them out for red rims this week ( still 3 spd twisty) and still the FAT flamed Hotster Electra tires, few vintage (1990’s BMX) decals and original Delta winner light/horn, repop Clipper speedo, all aluminum pedals, and it’s a pretty sweet ride! I think the ORIGINAL ( 1980’s BRC era, that model bike is a caliper brake external multi gear) poster is pretty “sweet” too? *Even Pee Wee approves.*


----------



## marching_out

Oilit said:


> That's a really nice pair. Did you add the five speed to a Deluxe Cruiser?



I bought it at an online auction set up like that. The original owner had several options added at a Louisville Schwinn shop probably when bought new. I stripped everything off to the way it sits today.


----------



## birdzgarage

Since I rode it today.the brown one.


----------



## MP12965




----------



## MP12965




----------



## E_D_M

Brooks saddle on. Now I just need to find a period correct spider, chainring and swap out the pedals.


----------



## E_D_M

MP12965 said:


> View attachment 1309943




Vets Cycle Swapmeet?


----------



## MP12965




----------



## MP12965




----------



## Oilit

MP12965 said:


> View attachment 1314528



The seat, light and chain ring are nice touches on that bike!


----------



## Swampthing

This didn’t start as a single speed cruiser. 
but I got it as just a frame so we built it up how he wanted. 1979 collegiate.


----------



## Oilit

Swampthing said:


> This didn’t start as a single speed cruiser.
> but I got it as just a frame so we built it up how he wanted. 1979 collegiate.
> View attachment 1314605



A good clean functional build. Maybe not the most beautiful, but then beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Swampthing

I have a yellow and a green one as well. 
the yellow is in decent shape and still has the kickstand, but the green is mostly rust and scrapes. The yellow should be a decent build. 
I am gonna have some fun with the green one.


----------



## SoBayRon

New to the Cabe, but been seeing all the bikes that I love on the site. Here is a photo 





of my 79 Spitfire that I bought from a friend in 82. I was with him when he bought it new in 79. I used to ride it a lot, but has sat for 25 years until 3 months ago when I started cleaning her up and riding it 4 or 5 times a week now. Thanks for having me as a new member.


----------



## Swampthing

Nice bike with a cool history. 
mom new here too, the bikes and pictures here are great.


----------



## MP12965




----------



## hm.

Just scooped up this 1980 patina special.


----------



## Xlobsterman

hm. said:


> View attachment 1323751
> Just scooped up this 1980 patina special.




Is it a Spitfire or a Cruiser?


----------



## birdzgarage

I saw that on cl.glad you got it @hm.


----------



## hm.

Xlobsterman said:


> Is it a Spitfire or a Cruiser?







Its a Cruiser..march of 80


----------



## hm.

birdzgarage said:


> I saw that on cl.glad you got it @hm.





Yes thanks brother! A craigslist special no doubt! I got there just in time. It had some garbage rims on it but the guy included this extra set of S-2s with the black duros. All sorted out and back on CL


----------



## Dogtown

Hello from Venice Beach. My Father’s 79 that I restored with my two son’s.

After and Before.


----------



## Xlobsterman

hm. said:


> Yes thanks brother! A craigslist special no doubt! I got there just in time. It had some garbage rims on it but the guy included this extra set of S-2s with the black duros. All sorted out and back on CL
> View attachment 1324666




All original parts you say?????? 









						1980 Chicago Schwinn Cruiser - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

March 1980 Chicago built Schwinn Cruiser. All original paint and parts.. Schwinn S-2 Wheels, Union front hub, and Bendix 76 coaster brake. Mesinger seat. Duro knobby tires 26 X 2.125. Patina rider...



					losangeles.craigslist.org


----------



## E_D_M

I've noticed that I see a lot of black and blue cruisers but not any silver. Is that a rare color?


----------



## Rusty Klunker

E_D_M said:


> I've noticed that I see a lot of black and blue cruisers but not any silver. Is that a rare color?




Silver wasn't an available color as a complete bike. Pretty sure you could buy a silver frame though and build it or have it built.


----------



## E_D_M

Rusty Klunker said:


> Silver wasn't an available color as a complete bike. Pretty sure you could buy a silver frame though and build it or have it built.



This is how I got it. The forks look different than the Schwinn forks I've seen on other Cruisers.


----------



## Xlobsterman

E_D_M said:


> I've noticed that I see a lot of black and blue cruisers but not any silver. Is that a rare color?




The Silver was available as a frame only, (28 035) and never sold as complete bike from the factory!


----------



## E_D_M

Xlobsterman said:


> The Silver was available as a frame only, (28 035) and never sold as complete bike from the factory!
> 
> View attachment 1326040



Well that's probably why I don't see any. So it sounds like I have a unicorn.


----------



## Xlobsterman

E_D_M said:


> Well that's probably why I don't see any. So it sounds like I have a unicorn.




Yea, I would say they are pretty rare. We sold a few custom builds at our shop back in the day with the Silver, White, and Green frames.


----------



## GTs58

E_D_M said:


> Well that's probably why I don't see any. So it sounds like I have a unicorn.




How about a buck tooth horse?    I bet the Schwinn Dealers loved these frames and by the time a customer purchased all the parts to build it up that Cruiser cost twice as much as one sitting on the showroom floor, without a matching color chain guard. Years ago the first ones I came across were the Lime/Emerald colored frames and they were all for sale in California.


----------



## Xlobsterman

GTs58 said:


> How about a buck tooth horse?    I bet the Schwinn Dealers loved these frames and by the time a customer purchased all the parts to build it up that Cruiser cost twice as much as one sitting on the showroom floor, without a matching color chain guard. Years ago the first ones I came across were the Lime/Emerald colored frames and they were all for sale in California.




Actually, there were matching chainguards available for some of the frames.  White (51 234), and Golden Yellow (51 236), but all the custom bikes we built had the Chrome (51 230) to match the Tange tube forks we used for the custom builds.


----------



## E_D_M

Xlobsterman said:


> Actually, there were matching chainguards available for some of the frames.  White (51 234), and Golden Yellow (51 236), but all the custom bikes we built had the Chrome (51 230) to match the Tange tube forks we used for the custom builds.



Are you able to tell which forks were on mine?


----------



## Xlobsterman

E_D_M said:


> Are you able to tell which forks were on mine?




If you pull them off the bike, they may have some stamping on the steer tube? But I cant tell anything from the picture you posted. Pics of the dropouts would help.......


----------



## E_D_M

There were no stampings in the head tube or anywhere else on the forks.


----------



## Rivnut

E_D_M said:


> This is how I got it. The forks look different than the Schwinn forks I've seen on other Cruisers.
> 
> View attachment 1325862



Same fork as was on my '84 "Cruiser 5." When i got tbe bike, someone had added stainless fenders to it. You should have seen the configuration of the back brace to get it around the fork and  bolted to the axle. I have no idea where guy who added the fenders came up with a brace long enough to make it work.


----------



## hm.

E_D_M said:


> Are you able to tell which forks were on mine?






E_D_M said:


> There were no stampings in the head tube or anywhere else on the forks.
> 
> View attachment 1326517








They look close.. but your fork is aftermarket. The welds and the 3 holes are the first thing to check without removing the fork. Also a lot of them have date stamps.


----------



## Xlobsterman

E_D_M said:


> There were no stampings in the head tube or anywhere else on the forks.
> 
> View attachment 1326517




They look like some cheaper aftermarket forks, possibly AKISU forks? Are the ends solid, or do they have caps in them?


----------



## Xlobsterman

hm. said:


> View attachment 1326554
> They look close.. but your fork is aftermarket. The welds and the 3 holes are the first thing to check without removing the fork. Also a lot of them have date stamps.




The Schwinn forks with date stamps came on complete bikes from the factory.


----------



## E_D_M

Xlobsterman said:


> They look like some cheaper aftermarket forks, possibly AKISU forks? Are the ends solid, or do they have caps in them?



The end of the forks are welded up.


----------



## E_D_M

I was looking around online and they kind of look like Niitaka forks.


----------



## Sumner James

A couple of my Bikes.


----------



## Rivnut

Here are some pictures: One of my bike when I first got it with the mangled brace. And another of a Schwinn ad from 1984, and another randomly chosen picture from the web.  All have the welded on axle support.  If you do a Google search for 1984 Schwinn Cruiser 5 and look at the images, you'll see a lot of bikes with this style


----------



## Oilit

I see what you mean about bending the end of the bracket around the leg. On mine they just drilled and tapped holes in the side of the leg!


----------



## GTs58

Would have been better to get the fork that had the tabs for fender mounting.


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## Oilit

GTs58 said:


> Would have been better to get the fork that had the tabs for fender mounting.
> 
> View attachment 1327492



The only problem is those forks didn't get fender mounts until Giant started building them for Schwinn. Everybody here must have been fixated on BMX.


----------



## Rivnut

If only you had a choice when buying something off of Craigslist.  Guess I should have saved my $50 and waited.


----------



## Oilit

Rivnut said:


> If only you had a choice when buying something off of Craigslist.  Guess I should have saved my $50 and waited.



For $50.00 you better move fast or you'll have to wait for the next one in any case! This one was on Facebook, I think it lasted three whole days!





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Rivnut

I bought it for $50 about 5-6 years ago.  I took the fenders off of it when I got it home. Then last year I swapped the front fork out and did a resto-mod to it (all of the original stuff is saved in a box. 
When I bought it, it looked like everyone else's black 1984 Cruiser 5 but it had the fenders and a rack on it.






Now it looks like this.  Best of both worlds (!) or (?)


----------



## SoBayRon

GTs58 said:


> Would have been better to get the fork that had the tabs for fender mounting.
> 
> View attachment 1327492



GTs58, what year is this ad from? I have a pretty rusty, but restorable frame, forks (with the fender tabs), handlebars and crank that looks just like this. Would need new wheels/tires, but am trying to decide if it is worth the time and money to get it to a nice rider condition.


----------



## Rusty Klunker

Those forks were used 83 - 88 and either Hungarian or Taiwan made bikes. Can also tell by the chain guard mount. What are the 4 numbers on the headbadge?


----------



## SoBayRon

2704. On the opposite side of where it would be on a Chicago badge.


----------



## GTs58

SoBayRon said:


> GTs58, what year is this ad from? I have a pretty rusty, but restorable frame, forks (with the fender tabs), handlebars and crank that looks just like this. Would need new wheels/tires, but am trying to decide if it is worth the time and money to get it to a nice rider condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1328278





1986 Taiwan Schwinn.


----------



## SoBayRon

Thanks much.


----------



## Rusty Klunker

Your head badge number says its a late 84, possibly an 85. If you already own it, build it and ride it. You can build up a decent or nice set of wheels, take them off if you find something better.


----------



## SoBayRon

Rusty Klunker said:


> Your head badge number says its a late 84, possibly an 85. If you already own it, build it and ride it. You can build up a decent or nice set of wheels, take them off if you find something better.



Thanks, Klunker!


----------



## mrg

Anybody know how far into 84 did the Schmurrys go ( like @Rivnut's ), very distinct frames produced by Murry for schwinn and easy to identify.


----------



## GTs58

mrg said:


> Anybody know how far into 84 did the Schmurrys go ( like @Rivnut's ), very distinct frames produced by Murry for schwinn and easy to identify.




I think they finished out the 1984 model year. I thought they produced further and into 1985 model year but doubting that now. Here's a late built 1984 Taiwan. Then it had to be thrown in a box and then into a box container and then shipped across the pond.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/my-recent-cruiser-5-acquisition.131106/#post-880848


----------



## mrg

The Schmurrys were assembled mostly with Schwinn frame parts shipped from the closed Chicago factory so rear dropouts & guard mounts are the same, the frames made in Hungary are the next most like the OG Chicago built, after that they went further away from the og looking frames.


----------



## GTs58

mrg said:


> The Schmurrys were assembled mostly with Schwinn frame parts shipped from the closed Chicago factory so rear dropouts & guard mounts are the same, the frames made in Hungary are the next most like the OG Chicago built, after that they went further away from the og looking frames.


----------



## Xlobsterman

GTs58 said:


> View attachment 1329007




Hummmmmmmmm, where have I seen this before?????? LOL









						Schwinn / Murray - 1983-84 | All Things Schwinn
					

I found this on FB this morning.




					thecabe.com


----------



## SoBayRon

So the rusty cruiser in my backyard may be an 84 Schmurray or an 84 or 85 Taiwan made bike? There is a serial number on the bottom of the crank housing - L84U9U3271. Will that help at all to narrow down its origins? I would like to know where it was made so if I can supply any additional detail photos, etc to help identify, let me know. Thanks much.


----------



## Rusty Klunker

Your bike was made on the 270th day of 84. Did it make it out as the last of the 84s or was it sold as an 85 is hard to tell.


----------



## hm.

My early 84 Schmurry with badge number 0184.


----------



## SoBayRon

I am thinking Taiwan now as the front reflector is a small one, unlike hm.’s and It does not have the S2 style rear rim (this frame only had a rear when I got it). It’s chrome, but not an S2 with the knurls.


----------



## Oilit

SoBayRon said:


> I am thinking Taiwan now as the front reflector is a small one, unlike hm.’s and It does not have the S2 style rear rim (this frame only had a rear when I got it). It’s chrome, but not an S2 with the knurls.



If you look at @Rivnut's bike where the frame tubes join the headstock, there's a large radius which Schwinn always had on their "electroforged" frames. I think Marc Muller ("Inside the Varsity" on the Sheldon Brown website) said this was in imitation of fillet-brazed frames, which the electroforged frames replaced. On the Schmurrays this was still done on the headtube joints, but on yours they're just butted together and welded, which is what Giant did.


----------



## GTs58

The quickest way to ID a Taiwan Cruiser is the rear chain guard mounting tab is welded on the seat stay. The Hungarian Cruisers had a nub on the drop out.


----------



## SoBayRon

It does have the chain guard mount welded to the seat stay. I really appreciate all who have helped me in the ID process here. I now know it is an 84 mfg frame, likely to have been assembled in late 84 in Taiwan. Thanks for sharing your knowledge with me!


----------



## Oilit

GTs58 said:


> The quickest way to ID a Taiwan Cruiser is the rear chain guard mounting tab is welded on the seat stay. The Hungarian Cruisers had a nub on the drop out.
> 
> View attachment 1329485



Interesting! I haven't seen enough Hungarian cruisers to notice that detail. Now I'll have to look out for it.


----------



## Xlobsterman

For anyone in Calif who may be interested?

It's missing a few of the original parts, but it should clean up ok for a rider.

Link below the pic...















						Vintage and Antique Bicycles for Sale | Facebook
					

This page is designed to sell, buy or trade bicycles and parts. If you have questions about "how old? Value? ect...", use the discussion button. When selling, you need to list about what your selling...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## mrg

Had 80 Frosty out for a few laps around Cal State LA


----------



## SoBayRon

This one (1977, per listing) came up on a site here. I see that it has a fender on it and from what I know, Spitfires never came with a fender from the factory, though it could have been added at the dealer or elsewhere. It also looks to be in exceptionally nice condition for an “original”. Thoughts?


----------



## Xlobsterman

SoBayRon said:


> This one (1977, per listing) came up on a site here. I see that it has a fender on it and from what I know, Spitfires never came with a fender from the factory, though it could have been added at the dealer or elsewhere. It also looks to be in exceptionally nice condition for an “original”. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 1334639
> 
> View attachment 1334640
> 
> View attachment 1334641
> 
> View attachment 1334642
> 
> View attachment 1334643




The Spitfire 5 did not come out until the 79 model year so it is not a 77. That can be confirmed with the head badge date code. And the fenders did not come on the bikes from the factory, just dealer ad-ons.


----------



## Oilit

Toss that rear fender and that will be a nice bike.


----------



## birdzgarage

The spitfire


----------



## hm.

My spitfire. Its not all stock and it doesnt suck


----------



## hm.

Oilit said:


> Toss that rear fender and that will be a nice bike.



Last night I picked up a free pair of tires from the guy that bought this one. All is good..the fender is off!


----------



## SoBayRon

Glad it went to a good home....


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## E_D_M

mrg said:


> Had 80 Frosty out for a few laps around Cal State LAView attachment 1334239
> 
> View attachment 1334240
> 
> View attachment 1334241



I sold my frosty a couple weeks ago. Kind of regret getting rid of it.


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles

I picked up this deluxe cruiser this weekend. The tires are shot, the seat needs recover, but the paint and chrome should clean up quite well and it looks mostly original. The guy I bought it from said it was an 80. I don’t know that this is a keeper for me, but it’ll be fun to clean up and cruise for a while.


----------



## hm.

Just picked up this nice little 24" with some extras.


----------



## Oilit

hm. said:


> View attachment 1352819
> Just picked up this nice little 24" with some extras.



I would think 24 inch aluminum rims are not real common. Were those for BMX?


----------



## hm.

Oilit said:


> I would 24 inch aluminum rims are not real common. Were those for BMX?










I havent seen many 24" ukai rims.. The seller said he bought this 79 new from the bike shop in Chula Vista exactly as you see it. A bike shop custom build maybe??


----------



## Xlobsterman

hm. said:


> View attachment 1352847
> 
> 
> 
> I havent seen many 24" ukai rims.. The seller said he bought this 79 new from the bike shop in Chula Vista exactly as you see it. A bike shop custom build maybe??




YES, a custom build by the shop that sold it if the seller told you the truth about the purchase? Too bad it doesn't have the original chain guard.


----------



## hm.

You know I asked for the chainguard.. he said it never had one.. Oh well guess I will just settle for the gold crank this time.


----------



## hm.




----------



## mrg

hm. said:


> View attachment 1352819
> Just picked up this nice little 24" with some extras.



What is the frame & badge #'s, just had out this early Spitfire beater


----------



## Jeff54

I was surprised to see the other and think it was the first 24" Spitfire listed here and out of the woodwork another, shesh. Apparently according to catalog,  Spitfire 24" 1 year only 1979. 
Model # CC1-6, Coaster 24-inch wheels.
Can't remember but I think, there's only three 24" listed here:  1 Cruiser and now two Spitfires.


----------



## hm.

Jeff54 said:


> I was surprised to see the other and think it was the first 24" Spitfire listed here and out of the woodwork another, shesh. Apparently according to catalog,  Spitfire 24" 1 year only 1979.
> Model # CC1-6, Coaster 24-inch wheels.
> Can't remember but I think, there's only three 24" listed here:  1 Cruiser and now two Spitfires.



I agree these little 24s are pretty uncommon it seems but I did notice a couple for sale recently. One thing for sure though..they all were blue. Cant remember if Ive ever seen a red or black color offered??


----------



## hm.

mrg said:


> What is the frame & badge #'s, just had out this early Spitfire beater



@mrg this one is LP552538 and 0949


----------



## Xlobsterman

Jeff54 said:


> I was surprised to see the other and think it was the first 24" Spitfire listed here and out of the woodwork another, shesh. Apparently according to catalog,  Spitfire 24" 1 year only 1979.
> Model # CC1-6, Coaster 24-inch wheels.
> Can't remember but I think, there's only three 24" listed here:  1 Cruiser and now two Spitfires.




The 24" Spitfire was available in 79, then as a 24" Cruiser in 80 to 82, then 24" was dropped from the line up due to the lack of sales.


----------



## Oilit

I recently picked up a '78 Spitfire, and it's got a front hub I haven't seen before. I'm guessing it was to take the heavy gauge spokes, but my knowledge of these late single speeds is slim. Was this hub adapted from the Heavy Duti? Does anybody know when Schwinn stopped making their own hubs?


----------



## SoBayRon

Unfortunately I don’t have the answers to your questions, but can attest to having the exact same front hub and HD spokes on my 79 Spitfire that came on the bike as OEM.


----------



## mrg

Schwinn used Union or Chair brand hubs on their Heavy Duty S7 wheeled bikes and just carried them over to the Spitfire till sometime in 79 when the switched to the larger aluminum ACS hub


----------



## Oilit

mrg said:


> Schwinn used Union or Chair brand hubs on their Heavy Duty S7 wheeled bikes and just carried them over to the Spitfire till sometime in 79 when the switched to the larger aluminum ACS hub



That makes sense, thanks! Do you know when they quit making their own hubs? Maybe the mid-'60's?


----------



## Xlobsterman

mrg said:


> Schwinn used Union or Chair brand hubs on their Heavy Duty S7 wheeled bikes and just carried them over to the Spitfire till sometime in 79 when the switched to the larger aluminum ACS hub




Actually the Chair & Union hubs were used on the California Cruiser, Spitfire, KLUNKER 5, and Spitfire 5 until late 79. Then switched over to the large flange ACS in late 79 on the Spitfires, then the Cruisers until the 82 model year. The Chair and Union front hubs were also used on the Heavy Duti's and the Tandems through the 70's.


----------



## mrg

Don't think they ever actually made their own but just bought branded Schwinn or Schwinn Approved.


----------



## Oilit

mrg said:


> Don't think they ever actually made their own but just bought branded Schwinn or Schwinn Approved.



I'm thinking about the front hubs on the earlier bikes, like the balloon Jaguar. By the '70's they just bought hubs but I thought they made the earlier ones. But maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Oilit

Xlobsterman said:


> Actually the Chair & Union hubs were used on the California Cruiser, Spitfire, KLUNKER 5, and Spitfire 5 until late 79. Then switched over to the large flange ACS in late 79 on the Spitfires, then the Cruisers until the 82 model year. The Chair and Union front hubs were also used on the Heavy Duti's and the Tandems through the 70's.



So '82 was the last year for the heavy gauge spokes? I guess when they shut down Chicago that was something else that got left behind.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Oilit said:


> So '82 was the last year for the heavy gauge spokes? I guess when they shut down Chicago that was something else that got left behind.




YES, the 83 cruiser I have has .080ga spokes, a Shimano rear coaster hub, and large flange Normandy front hub. I believe I posted a pic of that bike somewhere earlier in this message thread?


----------



## Oilit

Xlobsterman said:


> YES, the 83 cruiser I have has .080ga spokes, a Shimano rear coaster hub, and large flange Normandy front hub. I believe I posted a pic of that bike somewhere earlier in this message thread?



You very well may have. I've got a Feb. '83 Sidewinder (serial), I'll have to check the hub on that. I hadn't picked up on the different hubs (ACS and Normandy), but with the spokes it makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Xlobsterman

Oilit said:


> You very well may have. I've got a Feb. '83 Sidewinder (serial), I'll have to check the hub on that. I hadn't picked up on the different hubs (ACS and Normandy), but with the spokes it makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## GTs58

Oilit said:


> That makes sense, thanks! Do you know when they quit making their own hubs? Maybe the mid-'60's?




Schwinn did make their own hubs @mrg . As far as the Schwinn script front hub that was made by Schwinn for a few decades, the 1962 models came with that identical hub with the Schwinn script *along with APPROVED *engraved on it.  I have yet to find out who started making these hubs for Schwinn.


----------



## biggermustache

24" Spitfire I picked up yesterday. Pretty excited to get a 24"!


----------



## mrg

biggermustache said:


> View attachment 1358198
> 24" Spitfire I picked up yesterday. Pretty excited to get a 24"!



What's the month/year on the frame & badge?


----------



## Xlobsterman

mrg said:


> What's the month/year on the frame & badge?




I am sure they will both come back with dates in 79 as it was a one year only model.


----------



## biggermustache




----------



## biggermustache

KP565020
Badge = 2509


----------



## Oilit

biggermustache said:


> View attachment 1359222
> KP565020
> Badge = 2509



So a 1978 frame assembled in '79. That one was around a while before it went out the door. But I like the decals, they've survived in nice shape!


----------



## biggermustache

Oilit said:


> So a 1978 frame assembled in '79. That one was around a while before it went out the door. But I like the decals, they've survived in nice shape!



I was 12 when this bike rolled out. I told my wife that if 53 year old me could build the perfect bike for 12 year old me, this would be it; right down to the color combo.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Oilit said:


> So a 1978 frame assembled in '79. That one was around a while before it went out the door. But I like the decals, they've survived in nice shape!




Yep, frame built last quarter of 78 and the complete bike was assembled on Sept. 7th of 79.


----------



## MP12965

1980 Sky Blue


----------



## biggermustache

hm. said:


> I agree these little 24s are pretty uncommon it seems but I did notice a couple for sale recently. One thing for sure though..they all were blue. Cant remember if Ive ever seen a red or black color offered??






Here you go! lol


----------



## Bendix

Here's my roommate on my Cruiser around Easter, 1983. I remember it saying "Deluxe Cruiser" on the chain guard, but then I remember a *lot *of things....   I bought it at the Outdoorsman in Durango in the spring of '82. Long before it became 'Mountain Bike Specialists' it was hook, bullet, and team sports up front; Schwinn party in the back! Blue with a chrome fork and tan saddle. $188. They also had one tricked out with anodized BMX parts for over 300 bucks. The cool kids were already riding Stumpjumpers but that stuff was too rich for my blood. 

LOL, he didn't have a bike so we'd walk/push up Perins Peak together then turn around. One would start riding down, park the bike and start walking. The other would walk to the parked bike and then ride by, leapfrogging the other, then park after a while and start walking, and so on... Good times...


----------



## mrg

If it was a Deluxe Cruiser it would have a spring fork.


----------



## Bendix

mrg said:


> If it was a Deluxe Cruiser it would have a spring fork.



 Yes, I realize that. Since klunkers were more than a beach cruiser style statement there, I suspect the shop swapped it out for the chrome tubular unit, knowing the springer would have been useless for off-road riding. Perhaps it sat a while, unsold, until they changed it. The tan saddle was also not as chunky as any others I've seen.


----------



## Bendix

You guys might like this- a brief mention of the Spitfire 5 in a 1979 Mariah/Outside article...

(the parts and labor estimates are pretty hilarious. 5-10 bucks for a wheel build!)


----------



## Rigs

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Man I love these bikes!



81 with stingray bars and a tank I found. Looking for a chain guard so I’ll quit using all our rubber bands


----------



## Rust_Trader

.


----------



## mrg

Don't see many 77 Spitfires!


----------



## Schwinndiana

I picked this one up today for a great deal, haven't been able to find the serial numbers that start with JU though. Is this a 1979 model?


----------



## GTs58

Looks like a very late built 1983 model. The final build day was the 312 day of 1983. The serial number was stamped in Sept. 1983. Most likely a Schmurray piece.


----------



## Oilit

Schwinndiana said:


> I picked this one up today for a great deal, haven't been able to find the serial numbers that start with JU though. Is this a 1979 model?
> 
> View attachment 1374702
> 
> View attachment 1374703
> 
> View attachment 1374704



"JU" is Sept. 1983, which makes sense with your head badge stamp. Likely built by Murray in Lawrenceburg TN.


----------



## Schwinndiana

Thanks for dropping some knowledge on me, I knew this was the right place to ask!


----------



## hm.

Schwinndiana said:


> I picked this one up today for a great deal, haven't been able to find the serial numbers that start with JU though. Is this a 1979 model?
> 
> View attachment 1374702



Nice one! Looks a lot like my 83


----------



## GTs58

I find your serial number stamping interesting. Schwinn stamped their serial numbers on the bikes component prior to building a frame. So the serial numbers all had paint in the stamping. Yours looks like it was stamped after the frame was painted! That blows me away.


----------



## Schwinndiana

GTs58 said:


> I find your serial number stamping interesting. Schwinn stamped their serial numbers on the bikes component prior to building a frame. So the serial numbers all had paint in the stamping. Yours looks like it was stamped after the frame was painted! That blows me away.



It's hard telling, the sticker on the frame shows it was at a Schwinn shop on S. Padre Isl. Dr. in Corpus Christi, Texas at one point and it has somehow ended up in Indiana so I'm sure it's got some stories to tell!


----------



## mrg

I think that kinda goes along with it being a schmurry, murry number stamping sometimes are not as accurate as Schwinn, look at the last 4 #'s seem to not be inline, I have even seen them up side down, backwards, crocked or even at the upside down on top of the other side so Murrys quality control lacked a little. can't tell about the rims but looks like the later front hub. how about some better pics of the BB and the cantilever ends?


----------



## Schwinndiana

I hadn't even looked at the BB yet, I now understand what you mean about the QC! Regardless I'm still looking forward to strapping a cooler on the back and cruising once the weather stays a bit warmer here.


----------



## ninolecoast




----------



## mrg

Schwinndiana said:


> I hadn't even looked at the BB yet, I now understand what you mean about the QC! Regardless I'm still looking forward to strapping a cooler on the back and cruising once the weather stays a bit warmer here.
> 
> View attachment 1374748
> 
> View attachment 1374749



Tell tale Schmurry traits, completely different BB construction and longer pointer cantilever bars than Schwinn construction.


----------



## Mondo

hm. said:


> Just picked up this 81 ladies chestnut
> 
> View attachment 800280



Do you still got her?


----------



## hm.

Mondo said:


> Do you still got her?



Not any more, it was sold to another caber a while back.


----------



## Mondo

hm. said:


> Not any more, it was sold to another caber a while back.



I got her twin brother...lol That will be a project for a later time.


----------



## Mondo

Are you in the South Bay area?


----------



## hm.

Mondo said:


> Are you in the South Bay area?








Im in Whittier.


----------



## Mondo

hm. said:


> View attachment 1375613
> Im in Whittier.



Nice Spitfire.


----------



## Mondo

hm. said:


> View attachment 1375613
> Im in Whittier.



What’s that saying?, “I live in Whittier where the girls are prettier"...lol


----------



## Xlobsterman

hm. said:


> View attachment 1375613
> Im in Whittier.




Is that a 78 model?


----------



## Mondo

Schwinndiana said:


> I hadn't even looked at the BB yet, I now understand what you mean about the QC! Regardless I'm still looking forward to strapping a cooler on the back and cruising once the weather stays a bit warmer here.
> 
> View attachment 1374748
> 
> View attachment 1374749



I’d like to see how you attach your cooler when you’re done. I’m thinking of doing the same thing.


----------



## Mondo

Salt Flat Cycles said:


> I picked up this deluxe cruiser this weekend. The tires are shot, the seat needs recover, but the paint and chrome should clean up quite well and it looks mostly original. The guy I bought it from said it was an 80. I don’t know that this is a keeper for me, but it’ll be fun to clean up and cruise for a while.
> View attachment 1345510
> 
> View attachment 1345511
> 
> View attachment 1345512
> 
> View attachment 1345513
> 
> View attachment 1345514
> 
> View attachment 1345515



Nice find. I picked up a Ladies 1980 last year and the seat needs to be redone as well. I’d like to know how the seat recover goes.


----------



## hm.

Xlobsterman said:


> Is that a 78 model?



Some parts from 77 and 78 on a 79 frame with earlier year S-7 rims.
Had all this stuff scattered about so went ahead and made a complete bike.


----------



## TurtleDove

Tony M said:


> View attachment 747698 my 79 SPITFIRE



Beautiful bike, that is the final product I am trying to recreate, or find for sale.


----------



## TurtleDove

mrg said:


> I'm sure there's literature out there to support this but I have personally seen girls factory 5's with big collections and single bikes, the frames on OG's are factory spread wider not just stretched, a friend that started one of the biggest collection way before any trends, he kept the best ( 9++ ) 35-40 bikes some never ridden, going thru about 200 over the years keeping  best, including a few of the best og girls and sold a few. there is a couple of Cabers here that have them if they see this and post. It's kinda like people told me for years Schwinn didn't make factory emerald green, white & frost silver early 80's cruisers even tho I and others had then till they showed up in a Schwinn dealers catalog!, so anybody with dealer catalogs lets see. A couple of pics of part of the collection before it was split up but never thought about taking any of the girls bikes but might have some somewhere.View attachment 1160007
> View attachment 1160008



Any Sky Blue Schwinn’s for sale?


----------



## TurtleDove

Any 1979 Schwinn Spitfire parts for sale?  Need forks, handlebars, gooseneck, balloon tires/tubes, cranks, pedals, badges, reflectors, etc.  Or, a ’79 spitfire for sale, preferably in Sky Blue?  Thank you, and thank you for accepting me into thecabe.


----------



## SoBayRon

TurtleDove, it looks like you have most of two red ones and parts of a black already. Blue ones seem to be a bit more common, hope you find one for your color trifecta!


----------



## Xlobsterman

I just saw this one on Ebay this morning. This is very typical of the bikes from that era with the way they were customized.


----------



## TurtleDove

Gotcha.  Okay, though I could probably only use the handlebars, gooseneck, and saddle.  With that said, my next big question is:  do Schwinner’s sand blast, powder coat, and apply Schwinn decals to make their bikes appear new, or do we adore our bikes with all their blemishes and just keep them shinny?  Because, I’m debating to take one of my ‘reds’ and have it sandblasted and powder coated to the ‘sky blue’ I want so badly and add-on the decals.  Again, thank you for your time and your answers.


----------



## sarmisluters

TurtleDove said:


> Gotcha.  Okay, though I could probably only use the handlebars, gooseneck, and saddle.  With that said, my next big question is:  do Schwinner’s sand blast, powder coat, and apply Schwinn decals to make their bikes appear new, or do we adore our bikes with all their blemishes and just keep them shinny?  Because, I’m debating to take one of my ‘reds’ and have it sandblasted and powder coated to the ‘sky blue’ I want so badly and add-on the decals.  Again, thank you for your time and your answers.



Just find your blue Spitfire.  

No, most Schwinn Spitfire or cruiser connoisseurs 
would frown on powdercoating.  
Any Spitfire with the top decal and chainguard as good as your red ones should be left alone.  

What are the shop decals on your red bikes ?


----------



## TurtleDove

This is the disassembled red spitfire.


----------



## mrg

Oh man, don't even think about repainting either red spit!, assemble & ride, looks like you got all the parts and even the knobbys ( loose the fenders! ), those are great survivors!, wish I had a blue one to trade you, but og blue ones are out there!


----------



## Fifthcenturycheese

October 76 serial number/ 3576 head badge number California Cruiser.


----------



## Oilit

Fifthcenturycheese said:


> October 76 serial number/ 3576 head badge number California Cruiser.  View attachment 1380980
> 
> View attachment 1380981
> 
> View attachment 1380982
> 
> View attachment 1380983



That must have been one of the last bikes made before they shut down for Christmas!


----------



## mrg

And before the shutdown of " The California Cruiser"


----------



## Xlobsterman

I just found this on the FB Marketplace if anyone is interested?















						SCHWINN SEEKERS BIKES-PARTS SALES | Facebook
					

Welcome everyone ! This group is for selling anything Schwinn related. I want this to be like the Craig's list of Facebook ! So from Pixie to Paramount feel free to post them all ! YOU MUST POST A...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## tacochris

Just picked up these totally factory correct and barely ridden 1987 Schwinn Cruisers for a friends mother-in-law.  I am doing the maintenance on them and selling em for her since she has moved to a retirement village.  
Tires still have the injection mold whiskers on em....


----------



## Xlobsterman

I am not sure if I posted this previously in this thread.............?

My 1980 Deluxe


----------



## mrg

What month ( frame & build ) is the deluxe @Xlobsterman, seems like all I have had are the first 3 months of 80?, the 2 I have now are both A ( Jan ) frame and 1 Jan, 1 Feb on the build date.


----------



## Xlobsterman

mrg said:


> What month ( frame & build ) is the deluxe @Xlobsterman, seems like all I have had are the first 3 months of 80?, the 2 I have now are both A ( Jan ) frame and 1 Jan, 1 Feb on the build date.




FR serial number, and 1990 head badge code


----------



## mrg

Wow, seems like the latest one I’ve seen.


----------



## Fifthcenturycheese

If that is the black deluxe in the picture, I'm pretty sure it would be a 1980 date code.  My cousin and a neighbor got one exactly like that for Christmas  1980.  Happy Easter...


----------



## Xlobsterman

Fifthcenturycheese said:


> If that is the black deluxe in the picture, I'm pretty sure it would be a 1980 date code.  My cousin and a neighbor got one exactly like that for Christmas  1980.  Happy Easter...




80 & 81 were the only model years for the Deluxe Cruiser


----------



## mrg

Seems like most you see are early 80.


----------



## hm.

My early 80 with Dec. 79 MQ serial number and 0230 head badge code.


----------



## mrg

I have owned 5+ of them all Jan-Mar of 80, the one I'm selling is a AR frame with a Jan build date ( gum walls ) and the other ( WW ) was a BR with a Mar build date, I have one more that is a AR with a Feb build.


----------



## Xlobsterman

hm. said:


> View attachment 1386614
> My early 80 with Dec. 79 MQ serial number and 0230 head badge code.




Yep, the first run using up the leftover Spitfire frames!

Thats just how it is represented in the catalog.


----------



## mrg

I guess if you put it that way California Cruiser's where made from leftover HD or Typhoon frames.


----------



## Xlobsterman

mrg said:


> I guess if you put it that way California Cruiser's where made from leftover HD or Typhoon frames.




Not really, the frames were all the same with them. 

The 1980 Cruiser frames were different, and had a different part number in the dealer catalog.


----------



## Oilit

Xlobsterman said:


> Not really, the frames were all the same with them.
> 
> The 1980 Cruiser frames were different, and had a different part number in the dealer catalog.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1387280



Would that have been due to the different rear fender brackets? And it shows a frame number for the 24" Spitfire 5, I don't think I've seen one of those!


----------



## SoBayRon

Question for you Spitfire experts, please. Yesterday I was doing maintenance on the ’79 and noticed that the original pedals were made by Union, but one in the USA and one in Germany. Was this common? Did both Union factories make pedals for the Schwinn factory and the assembly folks at Schwinn had a parts bin that had both the US and German pedals mixed that were used for these bikes? Have you guys run into this before?


----------



## mrg

I've always heard sometime in early 80 they just decided to simplify production and stop makeing 2 different style frames ( fender bridges ), my 2 black deluxe both AR Jan. frame date but the one assembled in Jan has non-brake style bridge and the Feb. had the brake style. As far as Schwinn/union pedals, I think they were produced in USA & Germany at the same time so could getting a mixed pair on a factory bike but also could have been a owner or shop replacement over the years.


----------



## SoBayRon

True that one of them could have been replaced but I think these came from the factory this way. I have had the bike since 82 and before that belonged to a buddy of mine who bought it new.


----------



## GTs58

SoBayRon said:


> Question for you Spitfire experts, please. Yesterday I was doing maintenance on the ’79 and noticed that the original pedals were made by Union, but one in the USA and one in Germany. Was this common? Did both Union factories make pedals for the Schwinn factory and the assembly folks at Schwinn had a parts bin that had both the US and German pedals mixed that were used for these bikes? Have you guys run into this before?
> 
> View attachment 1387329




That's not the norm for a 79!


----------



## Xlobsterman

mrg said:


> I've always heard sometime in early 80 they just decided to simplify production and stop makeing 2 different style frames ( fender bridges ), my 2 black deluxe both AR Jan. frame date but the one assembled in Jan has non-brake style bridge and the Feb. had the brake style. As far as Schwinn/union pedals, I think they were produced in USA & Germany at the same time so could getting a mixed pair on a factory bike but also could have been a owner or shop replacement over the years.




They still made the middleweight frames into the 80's, they just started making a frame specifically for the Cruisers starting with the 1980 model year.


----------



## Xlobsterman

SoBayRon said:


> Question for you Spitfire experts, please. Yesterday I was doing maintenance on the ’79 and noticed that the original pedals were made by Union, but one in the USA and one in Germany. Was this common? Did both Union factories make pedals for the Schwinn factory and the assembly folks at Schwinn had a parts bin that had both the US and German pedals mixed that were used for these bikes? Have you guys run into this before?
> 
> View attachment 1387329




I would say one of the pedals got swapped out at one time. I highly doubt it came from the factory that way?

What do the other ends of the pedals look like?


----------



## SoBayRon

Xlobsterman said:


> I would say one of the pedals got swapped out at one time. I highly doubt it came from the factory that way?
> 
> What do the other ends of the pedals look like?



They are beat up and rusty from many, many years and miles.....I’ll see if I can see any difference. Thanks much.


----------



## biggermustache

‘79 bought from original owner who brought it to Tennessee from California when his family moved. Chain is soaking so not on yet.


----------



## BOB LOBLAW

were these sold in the eastern states? I don't remember ever seeing one back when they were new.


----------



## birdzgarage

biggermustache said:


> View attachment 1394612
> ‘79 bought from original owner who brought it to Tennessee from California when his family moved. Chain is soaking so not on yet.



Nice.dig the buddy pegs on the front.


----------



## Xlobsterman

biggermustache said:


> View attachment 1394612
> ‘79 bought from original owner who brought it to Tennessee from California when his family moved. Chain is soaking so not on yet.




That is a classic California bike with the grab-on bar pads, and the foot pegs! Those were 2 of the best selling accessories for the Spitfires & Cruisers when I was working at the shop back in the day! This upgrade allowed all the guys to shuttle all the bikini clad chics up and and down the bike path at the beaches in So. Cal.


----------



## biggermustache

Xlobsterman said:


> That is a classic California bike with the grab-on bar pads, and the foot pegs! Those were 2 of the best selling accessories for the Spitfires & Cruisers when I was working at the shop back in the day! This upgrade allowed all the guys to shuttle all the bikini clad chics up and and down the bike path at the beaches in So. Cal.
> 
> View attachment 1395122



Exactly what I got it for! LOL


----------



## birdzgarage

The 79 spitfire


----------



## birdzgarage

White 80.team schwinn equipped


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1402794
> White 80.team schwinn equipped



I need a white one!


----------



## Xlobsterman

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1402794
> White 80.team schwinn equipped




Post a pic of the shop sticker.


----------



## birdzgarage

I added it.its from palm cycle on motor ave.in los angeles.i have a few I got from the man who's family owned it since the early 60s.


----------



## palanterra

Finishing up a Cruiser 5 rest (actually one of birdzgarage's bikes that made it out to the east coast)...Anyone have a pic of a stock 1980 Cruiser 5 drum brake side chain stay...I'm looking to see where Schwinn placed the cable clamp for the Atom brake cable and what clamp was used...This is the last detail on the bike...Thanks!


----------



## 19*01




----------



## Oilit

palanterra said:


> Finishing up a Cruiser 5 rest (actually one of birdzgarage's bikes that made it out to the east coast)...Anyone have a pic of a stock 1980 Cruiser 5 drum brake side chain stay...I'm looking to see where Schwinn placed the cable clamp for the Atom brake cable and what clamp was used...This is the last detail on the bike...Thanks!



There's a couple in this thread, not the best but they'll give you an idea of the basic layout (Post #147 and #79). There may be more in the rest of the thread:








						Show us your KLUNKER 5, SPITFIRE 5 orCRUISER 5 | All Things Schwinn
					

Hey Gary (and everybody else), what's your evaluation/opinion on this, which I believe was a very well done dealer creation?  Pretty decent job creating the woman's version, but there are a few indications it was done by an individual. Cable clips and zip ties for the rear brake cable needs some...




					thecabe.com


----------



## koolbikes

Here's a 26" Schwinn Cruiser 5 I picked up at the 2021 Spring Memory Lane Swap Meet, Original Condition, Spicy Chestnut, MR Frame, December 1980, Badge #1671 June 17, 1981
This bicycle needs a good detailing and will be a spectacular piece.


----------



## koolbikes

Here's a 20" Schwinn Cruiser that I've had for many years, OG paint, Sky Blue, MR December 1980, Slight Kustom, Swap Meet Rider ! ... Badge was replaced, No #'s.


----------



## Oilit

koolbikes said:


> Here's a 20" Schwinn Cruiser that I've had for many years, OG paint, Sky Blue, MR December 1980 Slight Kustom, Swap Meet Rider !
> 
> View attachment 1407059



Just out of curiosity, what are the head badge numbers on your two MR serial bikes? Schwinn seems to have made a boatload of frames with those serials, especially considering the workers were on strike at the time. There's a thread about it here:








						Why so many December ‘80 frames? | All Things Schwinn
					

I’ve owned and had a lot of Schwinns through the years, as I’m sure many here have. It seems there’s an unproportional amount of December 1980 or ‘MR’ frames out there. And many of them have headbadge numbers dating through ‘83.  Does any one definitely know why?  I’ve been told that Schwinn saw...




					thecabe.com


----------



## birdzgarage

79 spitfire modified to my liking


----------



## Tony M

1977 Spitfire


----------



## 1979AL

My 2 1979 Spitfire 5's, both rear drum brake, original paint, original clean studded schwinn tires, Persons seat, cush grips, wald fenders and original water marking decals.  Both bikes out of Orange, CA schwinn shops.


----------



## Xlobsterman

I stumbled across this Schwinn parts list tonight for the 79 single & 5 speed Spitfire, and thought it may interest some of you?


----------



## 19*01

Tony M said:


> 1980 24"View attachment 1161043selling it?


----------



## hm.

Minty 1983 Schwinn Cruiser


----------



## birdzgarage

The white one.need some nicer bars for this then I think it's done.


----------



## birdzgarage

79 spitfire


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1418823
> 
> View attachment 1418824
> 
> View attachment 1418825
> 
> View attachment 1418826
> 
> View attachment 1418827
> 
> View attachment 1418828
> 
> View attachment 1418829
> 
> View attachment 1418830
> 79 spitfire



What is that rear hub with the linkage on the brake side?


----------



## Xlobsterman

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> What is that rear hub with the linkage on the brake side?




Shimanno 3 speed


----------



## MP12965




----------



## birdzgarage

79 spitfire


----------



## birdzgarage

The white one


----------



## Xlobsterman

I just added this 84 Cruiser 5 to my collection. It is in transit to me as I type this message! Just hope it doesn't get damaged in shipping?


----------



## Xlobsterman

Received the bike today, and it looks great. All it needs is some of the original style gumwalls for it.


----------



## Thee

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Hello all. I am currently obsessed with the late 70’s and early 80’s single speed coaster brake model Spitfires and Cruisers. I love them totally stock and with some bmx accents. I am looking for inspiration on a current build project. Can you guys that have them post up some pics of your bikes. I really appreciate it. Here are two of mine.
> 
> View attachment 747481
> View attachment 747482



Yeah buddy I’m with ya on that. Finding old school parts is a challenge, this is OG from high school


----------



## Thee

Thee said:


> Yeah buddy I’m with ya on that. Finding old school parts is a challenge, this is OG from high school
> 
> View attachment 1430427
> 
> View attachment 1430428



Sorry I’m new & have to check age of thread duh


----------



## hm.

Xlobsterman said:


> Received the bike today, and it looks great. All it needs is some of the original style gumwalls for it.
> 
> View attachment 1430423



Nice grab on that 84 Xlobsterman
 Looks a lot like my old one I sold recently. I had the studded balloon gumwalls but missing the original rear reflector and pedals


----------



## Thee

hm. said:


> Nice grab on that 84 Xlobsterman
> Looks a lot like my old one I sold recently. I had the studded balloon gumwalls but missing the original rear reflector and pedals
> View attachment 1430440



Nice bike I was a Chicago only snob but I’ve realized the err of my ways, um kinda Hungary bike?


----------



## hm.

Thee said:


> Nice bike I was a Chicago only snob but I’ve realized the err of my ways, um kinda Hungary bike?



Haha yeah not hungary yet..but later for sure. I try to keep it 82 and older but 1984 was the very last year for the USA made Schwinn Cruiser.. half of 83 through 84 was assembled by Murray. We call it a Schmurray. Heres my 83


----------



## Thee

hm. said:


> Haha yeah not hungary yet..but later for sure. I try to keep it 82 and older but 1984 was the very last year for the USA made Schwinn Cruiser.. half of 83 through 84 was assembled by Murray. We call it a Schmurray. Heres my 83
> View attachment 1430488



Awesome yeah right my brother had one like that, we were all in a panic to get frames/bikes then before it changed


----------



## Xlobsterman

hm. said:


> Nice grab on that 84 Xlobsterman
> Looks a lot like my old one I sold recently. I had the studded balloon gumwalls but missing the original rear reflector and pedals
> View attachment 1430440




I could not pass it up because of the condition of the bike. Got it for a fair price, and the seller did a super job on packing it so it arrived with zero damage!

I wish all my bicycle transactions went this perfect!!!!!

I have an 83 single speed also with a Chicago frame.


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## Thee

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1435206



That’s sweet blue ano parts are almost unobtainable


----------



## Xlobsterman

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1435206




In hindsight I wish I would have taken pictures of all the custom Cruisers I built while working at the shop back in the day. But back then I never imagined this thing called the internet would be in the future, and I would be posting pictures and discussing these bikes over 40 years later! LOL

I built a few of these white frames with red & blue parts on them, and they looked sharp.


----------



## Thee

Xlobsterman said:


> In hindsight I wish I would have taken pictures of all the custom Cruisers I built while work at the shop back in the day. But back then I never imagined this thing called the internet would be in the future, and I would be posting pictures and discussing these bikes over 40 years later! LOL
> 
> I built a few of these white frames with red & blue parts on them, and they looked sharp.



I built a yellow & all blue, blue & gold, just built this red gold with old parts, gave this black & blue to my brother in law 20 years ago he just gave it back,but where’s my blue UKAI rims bro w/bendix hub & blue suntour? Front hub? Hahaha hindsight is 20/20 lol, Bob Haro & the Obsbornes (bmx magazine) were in my neighborhood


----------



## biggermustache

Picking him up Saturday!


----------



## hm.

biggermustache said:


> Picking him up Saturday!



Nice! you just dont see too many with the chrome bmx fork. 81 or 82?


----------



## Xlobsterman

biggermustache said:


> View attachment 1439325
> 
> View attachment 1439326
> Picking him up Saturday!




I saw that for sale in a FB group recently. Nice bike, but it was a bit over priced if I remember correctly.


----------



## biggermustache

hm. said:


> Nice! you just dont see too many with the chrome bmx fork. 81 or 82?



'81 DSxxxxx This will almost complete the set. I've got 2 Chestnut, 1 26" Black Spitfire, 1 24" black Spitfire, 1 red Spitfire 5 and now blue. Need the exotics now!


----------



## Xlobsterman

hm. said:


> Nice! you just dont see too many with the chrome bmx fork. 81 or 82?




That fork did not come on the bike from the factory. It was a dealer or owner ad-on!

It is a Tange fork with Schwinn stickers on it........


----------



## biggermustache

Xlobsterman said:


> I saw that for sale in a FB group recently. Nice bike, but it was a bit over priced if I remember correctly.



Since I'm picking it up, I got a pretty good deal.


----------



## hm.

Xlobsterman said:


> That fork did not come on the bike from the factory. It was a dealer or owner ad-on!




Yes guess Ive been lucky to find these 4.....


----------



## Xlobsterman

hm. said:


> Yes guess Ive been lucky to find these 4.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 1439331
> 
> View attachment 1439333
> 
> View attachment 1439334
> 
> View attachment 1439335




Those all look to have the Schwinn accessory tube forks on them.


----------



## hm.

Xlobsterman said:


> That fork did not come on the bike from the factory. It was a dealer or owner ad-on!
> 
> It is a Tange fork with Schwinn stickers on it........



My bad, saw the fork and got excited lol. Hope to see more pics when biggermustache gets it home!


----------



## Thee

biggermustache said:


> View attachment 1439325
> 
> View attachment 1439326
> Picking him up Saturday!



That’s sweet dude don’t see many cruiser 5’s even back in the day, one of many would pony up for one Nice Score!!


----------



## Xlobsterman

Thee said:


> That’s sweet dude don’t see many cruiser 5’s even back in the day, one of many would pony up for one Nice Score!!
> 
> View attachment 1439347




Yea, back in the day the 5 speeds were not a real big seller. Most people just wanted the simplicity of the single speed coaster brakes with a Tange fork, Grab-On pads on the bars, and a set of foot pegs on the front axle for cruising the bike path at the beach.


----------



## Thee

Xlobsterman said:


> Yea, back in the day the 5 speeds were not a real big seller. Most people just wanted the simplicity of the single speed coaster brakes with a Tange fork, Grab-On pads on the bars, and a set of foot pegs on the front axle for cruising the bike path at the beach.



Grab on? Haha was that the black foamy stuff that wrapped most of the bar? Ah i regress


----------



## palepainter




----------



## ogre

Here's my NOS 1980s Schwinn frame as acquired from recently-closed local cyclery. Included paperwork was found in bottom bracket and kickstand is missing. Filthy and slightly battered from years of residing in said bike shop, but otherwise a nice late-model brake-bridge cruiser frame.

Any input as to when and where this was actually manufactured is appreciated.


----------



## Xlobsterman

ogre said:


> Here's my NOS 1980s Schwinn frame as acquired from recently-closed local cyclery. Included paperwork was found in bottom bracket and kickstand is missing. Filthy and slightly battered from years of residing in said bike shop, but otherwise a nice late-model brake-bridge cruiser frame.
> 
> Any input as to when and where this was actually manufactured is appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 1440060
> 
> View attachment 1440061
> 
> View attachment 1440062
> 
> View attachment 1440063
> 
> View attachment 1440064
> 
> View attachment 1440065
> 
> View attachment 1440066




JU serial number comes back to a Sept. 83 frame made by Murray after they closed the Chicago factory. It at one time was possibly a complete bike as indicated by the 4 digit date code on the head badge. The date codes were only stamped on complete bikes at the end of the assembly line. Replacement, and/or warranty frames did not have date codes stamped on the head badges!


----------



## ogre

Xlobsterman said:


> JU serial number comes back to a Sept. 83 frame made by Murray after they closed the Chicago factory. It at one time was possibly a complete bike as indicated by the 4 digit date code on the head badge. The date codes were only stamped on complete bikes at the end of the assembly line. Replacement, and/or warranty frames did not have date codes stamped on the head badges!




My 1st and only Schmurray! Thanks for the info. Probably got returned to Village Cyclery for defective kickstand.


----------



## Xlobsterman

ogre said:


> My 1st and only Schmurray! Thanks for the info. Probably got returned to Village Cyclery for defective kickstand.




BTW, it is a Cruiser 5 frame. What is wrong with the kickstand mount?


----------



## ogre

Xlobsterman said:


> BTW, it is a Cruiser 5 frame. What is wrong with the kickstand mount?



Kickstand mount is intact, actual kickstand is missing.


----------



## Xlobsterman

ogre said:


> Kickstand mount is intact, actual kickstand is missing.




It is missing all the other parts also! LOL


----------



## ogre

Xlobsterman said:


> It is missing all the other parts also! LOL



Fortunately for CABE classified sellers, I intend to supply my own anyway!

Like I did with this 1982 Schwinn Cruiser (on topic!)


----------



## Xlobsterman

Interesting to note that the head badge on your frame is only 12 days apart from my 84 Cruiser 5.

And it is also interesting that it is a blue frame, when the complete bikes were only offered in Red & Black in 84. This may have been a special order from the factory for the shop????


----------



## ogre

My particular model is updated with Schwinn ExerCycle stuff I found

Check out them quick releases and Mesinger seat and super-tall seatpost


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## birdzgarage

The white one


----------



## Xlobsterman

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1450640
> 
> View attachment 1450641
> 
> View attachment 1450642
> The white one




Very nice!

I wish I had taken pics of the custom bikes I built back in the day while working at the shop. But back then there was not even a hint of the internet and social media. Now, 40 years later................LOL


----------



## sworley

My local Schwinn shop got this in the other day. July 1982 serial number, pristine WW studded balloon tires, extremely nice overall.


----------



## Oilit

sworley said:


> My local Schwinn shop got this in the other day. July 1982 serial number, pristine WW studded balloon tires, extremely nice overall.
> View attachment 1458462
> 
> View attachment 1458463
> 
> View attachment 1458464
> 
> View attachment 1458465



Just out of curiosity, how are the fender stays attached to the back of the front fork? Those early forks didn't have fender tabs in the back, and from what I can see there's something odd going on, but I can't see what.


----------



## Billythekid

How much does the bike shop want for it


----------



## sworley

Billythekid said:


> How much does the bike shop want for it




I’m not sure. You can reach out, the shop’s name is Skunk River Cycles in Ames, Iowa.


----------



## Jeff54

Oilit said:


> Just out of curiosity, how are the fender stays attached to the back of the front fork? Those early forks didn't have fender tabs in the back, and from what I can see there's something odd going on, but I can't see what.



Good eye Oilit. One thing for sure; you can see the underside, those are after market, universal fenders. I don't think an average owner did this. Nice bending, it looks like a shop did the custom fit;   bending of the front fender stay/bracket and if you draw a line on the photo,  it's lining up with the axal. That's a pretty smooth move, tucking it in verses wrapping it around.


----------



## mrg

Easy fix, throw those aftermarket fenders away!, seems like those forks started showing up sometime in 82 so probably og, great looking bike!


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## sworley

Birdz, you're killing it with the OG stuff! I can’t hardly even look at anyone else's "klunker" or "strandie" build full of modern Porkchop crap and the chrome this or that. You're bringing the real real every day, man.


----------



## birdzgarage

sworley said:


> Birdz, you're killing it with the OG stuff! I can’t hardly even look at anyone else's "klunker" or "strandie" build full of modern Porkchop crap and the chrome this or that. You're bringing the real real every day, man.



Thank you. I try to keep em period correct.i love all the 70s and early 80s bmx stuff


----------



## Thee

Sweet! digging the Ashtabula’s


----------



## Thee

sworley said:


> Birdz, you're killing it with the OG stuff! I can’t hardly even look at anyone else's "klunker" or "strandie" build full of modern Porkchop crap and the chrome this or that. You're bringing the real real every day, man.



Birdz bikes are bad to the bone no doubt but even he uses some repop “pork chop crap” to complete the DNA sequence a nessecary evil unfortunately, what’s wrong with a little re-chrome? My new bike in 70’s 80’ were rust free? Not to mention gleaming new aluminum bits? Blue is 100% OG from high school, Red 85-90% freshened up & made from junk, hahahaha


----------



## sworley

Blue’s legit! Give me that OG and patina. Anyone can fake the funk with a credit card and four minutes online…. Boring!


----------



## Thee

sworley said:


> Blue’s legit! Give me that OG and patina. Anyone can fake the funk with a credit card and four minutes online….


----------



## Thee

You can’t fake the OG hoops & other bits I hoarded for 40 years


----------



## Thee

How about these Birdz? T6 Unobtainium? Lol hahaha


----------



## sworley

Was in the shop again today and snapped a few more photos. If interested please give them at ring at (515) 232-0322, ask for Ronn or Nash. Thanks


----------



## Thee

sworley said:


> Was in the shop again today and snapped a few more photos. If interested please give them at ring at (515) 232-0322, ask for Ronn or Nash. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1460841
> 
> View attachment 1460843
> 
> View attachment 1460844
> 
> View attachment 1460845





sworley said:


> Was in the shop again today and snapped a few more photos. If interested please give them at ring at (515) 232-0322, ask for Ronn or Nash. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1460841
> 
> View attachment 1460843
> 
> View attachment 1460844
> 
> View attachment 1460845



From the 79-80 hoard


----------



## birdzgarage

Thee said:


> Birdz bikes are bad to the bone no doubt but even he uses some repop “pork chop crap” to complete the DNA sequence a nessecary evil unfortunately, what’s wrong with a little re-chrome? My new bike in 70’s 80’ were rust free? Not to mention gleaming new aluminum bits? Blue is 100% OG from high school, Red 85-90% freshened up & made from junk, hahahaha
> 
> View attachment 1460372
> 
> View attachment 1460373
> 
> View attachment 1460374
> 
> View attachment 1460375
> 
> View attachment 1460377
> 
> View attachment 1460378
> 
> View attachment 1460379



Thank you for the compliment,but i dont have any porkchop crap on my bikes.a few have some quality modern parts.the canti schwinns are all vintage parts with the exception of hand made handle bars on a few bikes.the parts that look new are nos.the blue nitto stem on the white bike is a rerelease.i have a suntour power stem im reanodizing for it.its took years to acquire all this stuff.most of the parts are not common or easy to find and super expensive.please look at the components and details like hand built wheels,hard to get headsets and bottom brackets.and of course all og paint and chrome.all of it adds up to thousands of dollars and not to mention the time hunting,networking and traveling.way different than getting online and clicking on stuff to buy.you have some nice bikes yourself dude.use your porkchop parts as place holders and track down some real deal stuff.the hunt is half the fun.


----------



## Thee

I was merely being sarcastic, pork chop has nothing to offer except some “re-release” 1/2” mks pedals & some quality made in USA anodized chain rings that are identical to what i would have bought as a teenager & yes hand built rims? I just did. How about those new landing gear the real deal? Where’d you “hunt those down? Lol!! I think you can compliment someone’s bikes without berating someone else for building a nice shiny one. I think I’ll go ride my bike!! Have a nice Day!!


----------



## birdzgarage

I guess you took that wrong way completly.i dont have landing gear on any of the cantilever bikes.i have plenty of shiny bikes. also clearly stated the stem on the blue one was new.thats pretty funny that you feel free to give your unsolicited opinion about my post.but when you get a real response with a compliment you get butt hurt.if you dont want a response when you run your mouth then dont make remarks about other folks posts.pretty clear thar you got no problem dishing it out but cant take it in return.so yeah,go ride your bike.nobody here likes a smartass or a know it all on this forum.especially a sensetive one.


----------



## larock65

Here's my 1976 Schwinn California Cruiser with some added color. I saved all of the stock parts co I can put them back if wanted.


----------



## Thee

larock65 said:


> Here's my 1976 Schwinn California Cruiser with some added color. I saved all of the stock parts co I can put them back if wanted.
> View attachment 1461386
> 
> View attachment 1461387
> 
> View attachment 1461388



Grab On’s !! Rad !! Now that’s period correct!! seen cruising So Cal in various color combos!! Red & Gold is glorious


----------



## Rat Rod

1977


----------



## Thee

Rat Rod said:


> 1977
> View attachment 1462295



Nice !! but you forgot the Disco Ball haha !!


----------



## Rat Rod

Friday 13 Night Fever this place is awesome car clubs gather here Good Vibes Good Times and great energy


----------



## Rat Rod

1981 Schwinn Cruiser BMX Style


----------



## Thee

Rat Rod said:


> 1981 Schwinn Cruiser BMX Style
> 
> 
> Rat Rod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1981 Schwinn Cruiser BMX Style
> View attachment 1468371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 👍🏻
Click to expand...


----------



## birdzgarage

79 spitfire


----------



## koolbikes

Just purchased this Black Schwinn Deluxe Cruiser at the 2021 Memory Lane Bicycle Swap Meet.
This bicycles appearance is almost NOS, completely original condition, untouched, quite amazing piece. Serial # HRxxxxxx August 1980 badge # 0651 making it a 1981.


----------



## Oilit

koolbikes said:


> Just purchased this Black Schwinn Deluxe Cruiser at the 2021 Memory Lane Bicycle Swap Meet.
> This bicycles appearance is almost NOS, completely original condition, untouched, quite amazing piece. Serial # HRxxxxxx August 1980 badge # 0651 making it a 1981.
> 
> View attachment 1484188
> 
> View attachment 1484189
> 
> View attachment 1484190
> 
> View attachment 1484191



Interesting dates! It sounds like the frame was built before the strike, or at least the drop-out was stamped. But the bike wasn't assembled until after it was settled.


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

@koolbikes what a score I like the springer fork I bought an earlier kind that is all chrome too but has the AS yoke bolts so I eventually got some original S bolts for my cruiser five and I have the better looking steering tube 😎 

could you do me a favor I was wondering about the measurements of the pans length how wide I see one on OfferUp but the rails look a bit short I think they made smaller versions of this same seat i attached a picture if you could see it


----------



## mrg

They made girls & boys versions.


----------



## Rat Rod

1981 Schwinn


----------



## E_D_M

I sold my Klunker and regretted it so I ended up getting another one.


----------



## Xlobsterman

E_D_M said:


> I sold my Klunker and regretted it so I ended up getting another one.
> 
> View attachment 1485477
> 
> View attachment 1485478




Very nice! I have always liked silver/black, or black/silver bikes.

Here is my pride and joy Black/Silver Champion I built for myself back in 79. I owned that bike for 30+ years.

But same as you, I regrettably sold it 10 years ago.


----------



## Rat Rod

Good Times 1981 bike life


----------



## vince72

My 79


----------



## vince72

I’m looking for black fenders & will be making my own brackets so I can add the slimline tank then power coat it factory black


----------



## koolbikes

Jorgesk8erdie said:


> @koolbikes what a score I like the springer fork I bought an earlier kind that is all chrome too but has the AS yoke bolts so I eventually got some original S bolts for my cruiser five and I have the better looking steering tube 😎
> 
> could you do me a favor I was wondering about the measurements of the pans length how wide I see one on OfferUp but the rails look a bit short I think they made smaller versions of this same seat i attached a picture if you could see it
> 
> View attachment 1484358



Sorry, didn't catch your post.
The original seat measurements are from a 26" version, front to back 11" and side to side 9 1/2".


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

koolbikes said:


> Sorry, didn't catch your post.
> The original seat measurements are from a 26" version, front to back 11" and side to side 9 1/2".



Thanks for the info there is one on eBay for thirty dollars but he took it apart the rails are a little bent but the exact same kind as yours maybe I should just try to restore it









						Vint 1980 Persons Men's Spring Saddle OE Schwinn 26" Cruiser for Parts/Repair!  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Vintage 1980 Schwinn Cruiser men's 26" heavy spring two pan saddle with black vinyl cover marked Persons. 11" front to back x 9.5" wide x 5" h. Complete saddle in very good condion with the exception of the chassis which is bent. Disasembled...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## koolbikes

The OG Persons Seat in nice for originality of Cruiser bicycle but for comfort I still like the Schwinn Mesinger w/ beehive springs and if there the chrome springs even better. It's a better upgrade.


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

koolbikes said:


> The OG Persons Seat in nice for originality of Cruiser bicycle but for comfort I still like the Schwinn Mesinger w/ beehive springs and if there the chrome springs even better. It's a better upgrade.



I like this one I got off a 90s Schwinn it has the third spring in the front too but I like how the messenger isn’t so padded unlike this one


----------



## larock65

My two white 1980 MR Schwinn Cruisers 1,136 frames apart.


----------



## Xlobsterman

larock65 said:


> My two white 1980 MR Schwinn Cruisers 1,136 frames apart.
> 
> View attachment 1490744
> 
> View attachment 1490745
> 
> View attachment 1490746




Good on you for acquiring the second white bike. I came close to buying it, but the price with the extra shipping cost to get it to me on the East Coast was just a bit too much.


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

Xlobsterman said:


> Good on you for acquiring the second white bike. I came close to buying it, but the price with the extra shipping cost to get it to me on the East Coast was just a bit too much.



Hi I’m new I don’t know how to message members directly do sry for intruding on the thread. Coasterjunkie1969 told me to ask you my question, he said you might know the answer.

 Do you know what fork size was used or what model fork was used on this 80’s schwinn 20” Cruiser? Hers a picture from the web.


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

this question was for xlobsterman but any can answer, thanks


----------



## Xlobsterman

Sunset~ave_schwinn said:


> this question was for xlobsterman but any can answer, thanks




I don't have a measurement for you if that is what you are looking for? But here is the Schwinn part number out of my 82 dealer parts catalog.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Xlobsterman said:


> I don't have a measurement for you if that is what you are looking for? But here is the Schwinn part number out of my 82 dealer parts catalog.
> 
> View attachment 1492295



He has a 20 inch bike with what looks to be a taller fork. Did any 20 inch Schwinn cruisers come with longer fork or is his custom? Did the scrambler come with longer fork?


----------



## Xlobsterman

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> He has a 20 inch bike with what looks to be a taller fork. Did any 20 inch Schwinn cruisers come with longer fork or is his custom? Did the scrambler come with longer fork?




The fork on the bike in the pic that was posted does look a little off. Here is the 82 catalog pic of a 20" model, and that fork doesn't look as tall?


----------



## koolbikes

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> He has a 20 inch bike with what looks to be a taller fork. Did any 20 inch Schwinn cruisers come with longer fork or is his custom? Did the scrambler come with longer fork?



The Fork is Taller or Longer as this is a Balloon Fork not Middleweight, Not Custom, same fork came on the 1975 -1978 Schwinn Scrambler as 1979 they went to Tube Fork.


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

Ahhh that’s awesome thanks!


----------



## GTs58

Sunset~ave_schwinn said:


> Ahhh that’s awesome thanks!




Sure looks like a fork for a 24" model to me. And it seems to be factory since @19*01  has a few of them. Last year Schwinn use the blade forks and that fork dart detail isn't from a middleweight.


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

Any of those for sale?


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

GTs58 said:


> Sure looks like a fork for a 24" model to me. And it seems to be factory since @19*01  has a few of them. Last year Schwinn use the blade forks and that fork dart detail isn't from a middleweight.
> 
> View attachment 1492505



So I figured out what fork I need, A scrambler fork which I ordered. I have all the correct reflectors, grips/bars, seat, pedals, 5speed Chainguard, and 36 hole S2 with black hub....i just need a rear rim to match. Can you tell me the measurements for the kick stand, sprocket, crank? Since I don’t a legit cruiser to reference and you do haha I have a 24” with parts if they match. Thanks a lot if you can do that for me.


----------



## birdzgarage

The spitfire


----------



## flyingtaco

Picked this 80 up over the weekend. She’s extraordinarily clean.  This is as I bought it.


----------



## 80sschwinncruisers

19*01 said:


> View attachment 758961



If you don't mind me asking what fenders are those on the blue 20 inch


----------



## koolbikes

Really hard to see from the photo but those appear to be vintage chrome WALD 20" balloon tire fender set, as they usually mount to the axles.


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

koolbikes said:


> Really hard to see from the photo but those appear to be vintage chrome WALD 20" balloon tire fender set, as they usually mount to the axles.



Yea it’s hard to tell..on my blue 24” I bought 50’s balloon fenders and rechromed them and use the rivet style screws..just have to drill the fender brace holes a little bigger and the front brace axle holes. Totally worth it, they’re solid so no rattling or pinching/bowing because it already has factory creases.


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

@19*01 said he got the handle bars for the blue cruiser custom made and/or cut down..I the same bars stamped 78’, I called some metal fabricators to cut out 3/4” on both sides of the gooseneck (so there not so wide) and weld them back together and they all said they couldn’t do it..I’ma just try and it myself with little to no welding experience haha


----------



## mrg

This is socal, we don't need no stinkin fenders! (unless the came with them) 😉, my earliest Spitfire, Sept 77, any earlier ones out there?


----------



## 80sschwinncruisers

I know you don't like fenders 😂😂


----------



## 80sschwinncruisers

koolbikes said:


> Really hard to see from the photo but those appear to be vintage chrome WALD 20" balloon tire fender set, as they usually mount to the axles.



Thanks I thought so


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

mrg said:


> This is socal, we don't need no stinkin fenders! (unless the came with them) 😉, my earliest Spitfire, Sept 77, any earlier ones out there?View attachment 1504441
> View attachment 1504442
> 
> View attachment 1504440



Haha i didn’t want fenders on mine either till that back tire kick up grime on my dam jerseys🤬 I think they give 24” n 20” a meaner look with them on though


----------



## 80sschwinncruisers




----------



## 80sschwinncruisers

80sschwinncruisers said:


> View attachment 1504450



I like fenders personally


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

This is mine before and after, I’m currently getting a original atom front drum hub installed


----------



## 80sschwinncruisers

Sunset~ave_schwinn said:


> This is mine before and after, I’m currently getting a original atom front drum hub installed View attachment 1504451
> View attachment 1504453



Nice.. I'm in the process of restoring one just like that


----------



## mrg

To me it defeats the whole purpose of a beach cruiser, that was the thing when the came out, OG Klunker, Hot Rod, Schwinn jumped on the new California trend just like they did on their StingRay ( would you put full fenders on your StingRay😖), if your dad wanted fenders he bought a Typhoon or a Heavy Duty and hopefully he didn't screw you with one!, my granpa would love your bikes, have you seen those commercials how to keep you from turning into your parents!, sorry, to me it makes it a grampa bike!, I'll take the before pics all day. Oh I got plenty of bikes that came with fenders. Maybe it's growing up StingRay, BMX, Klunker, first thing we did was take off the fenders and our dads hated it. ok thats my rant of the day!, added some pics 78 Klunker & 2 OG special order colors Lime & Frost Silver.


----------



## 80sschwinncruisers

mrg said:


> To me it defeats the whole purpose of a beach cruiser, that was the thing when the came out, OG Klunker, Hot Rod, Schwinn jumped on the new California trend just like they did on their StingRay ( would you put full fenders on your StingRay😖), if your dad wanted fenders he bought a Typhoon and hopefully he didn't screw you with one!, my granpa would love your bikes, have you seen those commercials how to keep you from turning into your parents!, sorry, to me it makes it a grampa bike!, my rant of the day!, I'll take the before pics all day.



I just like the fenders it gives it a more Fuller look


----------



## GTs58

mrg said:


> This is socal, we don't need no stinkin fenders! (unless the came with them) 😉, my earliest Spitfire, Sept 77, any earlier ones out there?View attachment 1504441
> View attachment 1504442
> 
> View attachment 1504440




Nice example!

For some production history during this time, what is the build date on the head badge? I'd have to look up my notes on the 79 Spit 5 I have, but I'm thinking there was a 3 month gap between the SN and head badge date.


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

80sschwinncruisers said:


> Nice.. I'm in the process of restoring one just like thatView attachment 1504469



Right on 👍


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

mrg said:


> To me it defeats the whole purpose of a beach cruiser, that was the thing when the came out, OG Klunker, Hot Rod, Schwinn jumped on the new California trend just like they did on their StingRay ( would you put full fenders on your StingRay😖), if your dad wanted fenders he bought a Typhoon or a Heavy Duty and hopefully he didn't screw you with one!, my granpa would love your bikes, have you seen those commercials how to keep you from turning into your parents!, sorry, to me it makes it a grampa bike!, I'll take the before pics all day. Oh I got plenty of bikes that came with fenders. Maybe it's growing up StingRay, BMX, Klunker, first thing we did was take off the fenders and our dads hated it. ok thats my rant of the day!View attachment 1504477View attachment 1504478



Haha I get you, I used to take off all the reflectors and padding of my bmx bikes, and I used to build those Taiwan lowriders with twisted parts🤮 ..then I turned 20 and became like a “parent“ n bought real Schwinns and searched for reflectors and I had to have flat blade forks, the stringers remind me of the low rider bikes..I like the simplicity of the cruiser but I also like a beefy looking cruiser also with drum brakes and solid fenders haha I’m building a period correct replica 20” cruiser with my son and no fenders on that one, but it will have reflectors haha


----------



## mrg

Ya, if I want that beefier look I break out a Phantom or other full fendered bike but I think the Spitfire/Cruisers look beefier seeing all of those Knobbys!


----------



## Rat Rod

81


----------



## Lonestar

My black '80, CR serial.
I'll post more of this one in the Sunday Show & Tell thread in the morning.
It's kind of special...





😎


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

Got my front drum spoked up!
Anyone seen or heard of a 1982 24” 5speed cruiser 😏
My friend made it back in mid 80’s, I just added the front hub and fenders from 50’s schwinn ballooner.
EVERTHING is period correct except the tires, and fenders...do you guys think it’s worth a pretty penny since it was make over 30yrs ago or is it considered a copycat/Frankenstein/tribute bike? And what if a approved dealer did this in 82’ documented it and sold it would that make a difference on the value?


----------



## Oilit

Sunset~ave_schwinn said:


> Got my front drum spoked up!
> Anyone seen or heard of a 1982 24” 5speed cruiser 😏
> My friend made it back in mid 80’s, I just added the front hub and fenders from 50’s schwinn ballooner.
> EVERTHING is period correct except the tires, and fenders...do you guys think it’s worth a pretty penny since it was make over 30yrs ago or is it considered a copycat/Frankenstein/tribute bike? And what if a approved dealer did this in 82’ documented it and sold it would that make a difference on the value? View attachment 1510373
> View attachment 1510374
> 
> View attachment 1510375



Looks like a cool bike to me!


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

Oilit said:


> Looks like a cool bike to me!



Thank you sir, yea it’s different so People trip out when they realize it’s a 24” and start saying they didn’t make those in a 5speed, then they end up liking it because they see how accurate it is haha


----------



## Xlobsterman

Sunset~ave_schwinn said:


> Got my front drum spoked up!
> Anyone seen or heard of a 1982 24” 5speed cruiser 😏
> My friend made it back in mid 80’s, I just added the front hub and fenders from 50’s schwinn ballooner.
> EVERTHING is period correct except the tires, and fenders...do you guys think it’s worth a pretty penny since it was make over 30yrs ago or is it considered a copycat/Frankenstein/tribute bike? And what if a approved dealer did this in 82’ documented it and sold it would that make a difference on the value? View attachment 1510373
> View attachment 1510374
> 
> View attachment 1510375




I customized lots of Spitfires & Cruisers back in my days of working at the shop. Personally, I feel the value of such bikes are all subjective! So that being said, the 24" bikes are pretty hard to find in todays world, so they have some good value. Either way, it is a nice looking bike! But they never came from the factory in a 5 speed.


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

Xlobsterman said:


> I customized lots of Spitfires & Cruisers back in my days of working at the shop. Personally, I feel the value of such bikes are all subjective! So that being said, the 24" bikes are pretty hard to find in todays world, so they have some good value. Either way, it is a nice looking bike! But they never came from the factory in a 5 speed.



Thanks, 
i like the way you closed that comment 👌, 
My friend likes to say he builds the models schwinn missed haha


----------



## Xlobsterman

Sunset~ave_schwinn said:


> Thanks,
> i like the way you closed that comment 👌,
> My friend likes to say he builds the models schwinn missed haha




In hindsight I wish I would have taken pics of all the custom Spitfires & Cruisers I built back in the day. But back then there was no social media to post pics of those bikes to show them off. But I did get some attention when I was actually riding them on the "Strand" at the beach, and had lots of comments on how cool my bike was...........LOL

The only pic I have of a custom Cruiser I built was this one taken by a friend while we were at a race in Manhattan Beach in 79


----------



## Billythekid

I picked up this Schwinn cruiser 5 today I know it was built after the ones produced by Schwinn in the USA but I’m wondering is it still desirable?

I bought it to swap everything over to a man’s frame but if it is desirable like it is I may sell it the way it is


----------



## Xlobsterman

Billythekid said:


> I picked up this Schwinn cruiser 5 today I know it was built after the ones produced by Schwinn in the USA but I’m wondering is it still desirable?
> 
> I bought it to swap everything over to a man’s frame but if it is desirable like it is I may sell it the way it is
> 
> View attachment 1515077




Mid 80's bike made in Taiwan. Not very collectable, and value is all subjective.


----------



## mrg

Hate to see anything og torn up so I'd say straighten the guard and would make a great rider for someones girl!


----------



## koolbikes

1981 / '82 Schwinn Dealer Specification Sheet for "Schwinn Cruiser" coaster 20" & 24"


----------



## mrg

The way they should look, no fenders & added junk😏, didn't realize they were still using the Persons seat in 81/2, maybe that just a 20/24 thing?


----------



## koolbikes

1981 Schwinn Dealers desktop Specifications "Schwinn DeLuxe Cruiser" & "Schwinn Cruiser", Men's & Women's, 26"
The DeLuxe Cruiser in photo is Spicy Chestnut with gumwall tires and brown / tan seat ?
Never actually seen one from the factory with this combo.


















1979 SCHWINN SPECIFICATIONS for 24" Coaster "SPITFIRE" , 26" 5-Speed "SPITFIRE" & 26" Coaster "SPITFIRE"


----------



## mrg

As far as 26" bikes, Persons was a one yr. only thing, 80, Schwinn had so many returned due to everybody  jumping ( including me ) and bending the seat frame between the clamp & springs, that's why all persons seat with ribs in the frame in that area were made after 80. they went back to the Messenger in 81, they were not as comfortable but stood up better due to the shorter frame. I've had a few brown/tan persons on 80 Deluxe's. Pics me in 79-80


----------



## Xlobsterman

mrg said:


> As far as 26" bikes, Persons was a one yr. only thing, 80, Schwinn had so many returned due to everybody  jumping ( including me ) and bending the seat frame between the clamp & springs, that's why all persons seat with ribs in the frame in that area were made after 80. they went back to the Messenger in 81, they were not as comfortable but stood up better due to the shorter frame. I've had a few brown/tan persons on 80 Deluxe's. Pics me in 79-80View attachment 1515324
> 
> View attachment 1515325




I didn't like those saddles on the Cruisers, and as you stated the frames bent easily. I preferred the Mesinger.

I have an 80 Deluxe with the Persons


----------



## mrg

As said the 80's came with Persons but never heard if they stuck with them all year ? and when did they redesign?, did they wait till the yr change or start using Messengers before?


----------



## bthoff

Bringing a repainted Chain Bike Corp cruiser to the party.


----------



## mrg

Don't look like a Schwinn Cruiser or Spitfire to me ??😕


----------



## Xtrem116

1978 Spitfire 🤙


----------



## Oilit

Xtrem116 said:


> 1978 Spitfire 🤙View attachment 1521340
> View attachment 1521341
> 
> View attachment 1521342



Now _that's_ a clean looking bike!


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

19*01 said:


> I think that drum is on the wrong way



[/QUOTE]
My hup brake assembly is facing right also, I tried it on left side first but it looked odd because the hub lever was pointing forward so I changed it over, can anyone tell the correct way to mount the hub is. Thanks


----------



## Oilit

My hup brake assembly is facing right also, I tried it on left side first but it looked odd because the hub lever was pointing forward so I changed it over, can anyone tell the correct way to mount the hub is. Thanks
[/QUOTE]
Are you talking about a front hub or rear? Pictures would help.


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

Front hub, instead of turning it around do I need to flip it around?


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

Oilit said:


> My hup brake assembly is facing right also, I tried it on left side first but it looked odd because the hub lever was pointing forward so I changed it over, can anyone tell the correct way to mount the hub is. Thanks



Are you talking about a front hub or rear? Pictures would help.
[/QUOTE]
Front hub, instead of turning it around do I need to flip it around?


----------



## Oilit

Sunset~ave_schwinn said:


> Are you talking about a front hub or rear? Pictures would help.



Front hub, instead of turning it around do I need to flip it around?

View attachment 1524562

View attachment 1524563
[/QUOTE]
That looks like it should work. The wheel's rotating in the opposite direction relative to when it's used in the back, but I don't think it matters on a drum brake. The only difference would be if the threads on one side of the hub axle were left hand, but in most hubs all the threads are right hand.  Nice bike!


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

Oilit said:


> Front hub, instead of turning it around do I need to flip it around?
> 
> View attachment 1524562
> 
> View attachment 1524563



That looks like it should work. The wheel's rotating in the opposite direction relative to when it's used in the back, but I don't think it matters on a drum brake. The only difference would be if the threads on one side of the hub axle were left hand, but in most hubs all the threads are right hand.  Nice bike!
[/QUOTE]
Thanks, yea it works fine, I could just never find a clear picture of how there assemble on the other side. And I noticed no one has the brake cable crossing over like I did, so I’ll flip the rim later when I have time.


----------



## 19*01

Sunset~ave_schwinn said:


> Front hub, instead of turning it around do I need to flip it around? View attachment 1524560
> View attachment 1524561



Well my friend, the chop that your using up front is a rear chop. Dnt mean it doesn't or wont work up front, but that might be part of your problem... Nice bike btw😜


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

19*01 said:


> Well my friend, the chop that your using up front is a rear chop. Dnt mean it doesn't or wont work up front, but that might be part of your problem... Nice bike btw😜



Thanks, can you show me the correct chop I should have, I got the hub from Felix’s in Gardena and he laced it


----------



## Mikeob

My red rider


----------



## Oilit

Mikeob said:


> My red rider
> 
> View attachment 1527145
> 
> View attachment 1527146



Rider is right, you can tell that one is no trailer queen. I like it!


----------



## Xtrem116

Pair of custom cruisers… 1980 & 1961 🤙


----------



## 80sschwinncruisers

82 24 inch cruiser


----------



## koolbikes

80sschwinncruisers said:


> View attachment 1529247
> 
> View attachment 1529248



WOW !... Kool color combo on a 24".  What's the Serial Number & Badge number on this bicycle?... Does it have a Gold w/ Black head badge?


----------



## GTs58

koolbikes said:


> WOW !... Kool color combo on a 24".  What's the Serial Number & Badge number on this bicycle?... Does it have a Gold w/ Black head badge?




Sure looks like a restored piece to me. Head badge is the standard black on white.


----------



## 80sschwinncruisers

GTs58 said:


> Sure looks like a restored piece to me. Head badge is the standard black on white.



 it is restored


----------



## 80sschwinncruisers

koolbikes said:


> WOW !... Kool color combo on a 24".  What's the Serial Number & Badge number on this bicycle?... Does it have a Gold w/ Black head badge?


----------



## 80sschwinncruisers

80sschwinncruisers said:


> View attachment 1529505


----------



## 80sschwinncruisers




----------



## 80sschwinncruisers

Here's a another one I'm doing 78 spitfire not done yet


----------



## 80sschwinncruisers

1980 unrestored


----------



## hm.

80 deluxe, Schwinn Studded Balloon


----------



## hm.

79 spitfire 24"


----------



## hm.

80 ladies cruiser. 3 speed nexus, spring fork, og rack and studded balloons.


----------



## 80sschwinncruisers

Took the 82 out for a ride today


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

80sschwinncruisers said:


> Took the 82 out for a ride today
> View attachment 1530543



That’s bad ass!


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

80sschwinncruisers said:


> View attachment 1529506



Did you buy that badge or did you get it redone?


----------



## 80sschwinncruisers

Sunset~ave_schwinn said:


> Did you buy that badge or did you get it redone?



I bought it


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

80sschwinncruisers said:


> I bought it



Oh ok, what about you decals? Are they water or vinyl? I’m looking for a new person to get mine from


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

Also anyone out there do or knows someone that redoes head badges?


----------



## mrg

79 Spitfire 5 & a special order 80 Lime out for the holidays with a little extra decoration.


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

mrg said:


> 79 Spitfire 5 & a special order 80 Lime out for the holidays with a little extra decoration.View attachment 1531708
> View attachment 1531709



Someone’s in the holiday spirit haha


----------



## mrg

Holiday rides the last 3 weekends and my bikes were the least decorated!


----------



## 80sschwinncruisers

Sunset~ave_schwinn said:


> Oh ok, what about you decals? Are they water or vinyl? I’m looking for a new person to get mine from






Sunset~ave_schwinn said:


> Oh ok, what about you decals? Are they water or vinyl? I’m looking for a new person to get mine from



They are vinyl


----------



## hm.

1980


----------



## hm.

1980


----------



## hm.

Patina 1983


----------



## hm.

Minty 1983


----------



## olevince

Just picked this one up. Found it while looking for a 5 speed Corvette. 1981 5 speed cruiser in chestnut. Virtually a zero mile bike. The pic is how I got it, before detailing and removing the dealer installed after market fenders.


----------



## 80sschwinncruisers

1980


----------



## 80sschwinncruisers

3 the hard way


----------



## mrg

olevince said:


> Just picked this one up. Found it while looking for a 5 speed Corvette. 1981 5 speed cruiser in chestnut. Virtually a zero mile bike. The pic is how I got it, before detailing and removing the dealer installed after market fenders.View attachment 1532595



Wonder about that dealer, putting the front fender on backwards! ( is there a dealers sticker? ), let see the back to OG pic.


----------



## olevince

Henry’s, Schenectady NY.  Haven’t removed fenders yet. Front is on backwards and rear is not secured to frame. Must have been a rushed add on.


----------



## GTs58

olevince said:


> Henry’s, Schenectady NY.  Haven’t removed fenders yet. Front is on backwards and rear is not secured to frame. Must have been a rushed add on.View attachment 1533085
> View attachment 1533086





I highly doubt those fenders were a dealer add on when new. I've seen fenders installed on these Cruisers correctly with the correct fender stays and a dealer would not use those Walds "one stay fits everything" and to the rear axle. Hack job by a goober and the rear doesn't even look to be fastened to the tab on the kickstand tube.


----------



## olevince

I noted incorrect install in my post. Just going by what the original owner told me.


----------



## mrg

If anybody knows me here, that's one of my pet peeves, I hate fenders on Spitfire/Cruisers, just don't look right, always look like added aftermarket even if they are Schwinn, guess cause never had the and kinda opposite of the whole OG beach cruiser thing, didn't come from the factory with them!😏, my rant of the day!


----------



## Xlobsterman

mrg said:


> If anybody knows me here, that's one of my pet peeves, I hate fenders on Spitfire/Cruisers, just don't look right, always look like added aftermarket even if they are Schwinn, guess cause never had the and kinda opposite of the whole OG beach cruiser thing, didn't come from the factory with them!😏, my rant of the day!




I am the same way. I don't like the fenders on them either, especially cheap after market ones. I customized lots of bikes back in the day while working at the shop, but I never hung a set of fenders on one.


----------



## Dizzle Problems

This was given to me today. Pretty cool


----------



## Xlobsterman

Dizzle Problems said:


> This was given to me today. Pretty cool
> 
> View attachment 1535390




They are readily available on Ebay. But you can't beat it when you get one for free..........


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

I noticed there’s to size “cruiser” handlebars, mainly the rise hight. Just looking for confirmation, the bars with the lower rise is for spitefirers? And the higher rise is for cruisers? And The 24” models would have the same as the matching 26” models?


----------



## mrg

It's more to do with the yr. that is stamped on the bars but the earlier & 24's bars have different bends.


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## Dizzle Problems

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1540883



Huge fan of this one! Killer build Bird


----------



## birdzgarage

Dizzle Problems said:


> Huge fan of this one! Killer build Bird



Thank you brother


----------



## Xlobsterman

For anyone interested..................









						Sold - 1980 Schwinn Cruiser 26" Spring Fork | Archive (sold)
					

Up for sale is a super nice used Schwinn Cruiser Accessory Spring Fork, Schwinn part number 54 790. These are in great condition, and ready to be installed on a bike. See attached pics for condition. $350 plus shipping




					thecabe.com


----------



## Xlobsterman

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Hello all. I am currently obsessed with the late 70’s and early 80’s single speed coaster brake model Spitfires and Cruisers. I love them totally stock and with some bmx accents. I am looking for inspiration on a current build project. Can you guys that have them post up some pics of your bikes. I really appreciate it. Here are two of mine.
> 
> View attachment 747481
> View attachment 747482




Hey Danny, I found this in a group on FB









						The Bike Karma Bicycle and Cycling Stories Podcast
					

Stories for EVERYONE about bicycles, cycling,  and people. Curated, produced, and lovingly edited. All kinds of bicycle stories, interviews, observations, and sketch comedy. (Start with NEWER episodes first, before diving back to the first season of learni...




					bikekarma.podbean.com


----------



## Xlobsterman

For a while now I have been on the lookout for a girls frame Cruiser to ad to my collection. I have found a few, but they were either not in the condition I wanted, or the seller was unwilling to ship them.

I recently found this 1985 Murray built Cruiser that looks to be in great condition. It is in transit to me as I type this message.

Here are a few pics of the bike:


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

Xlobsterman said:


> For a while now I have been on the lookout for a girls frame Cruiser to ad to my collection. I have found a few, but they were either not in the condition I wanted, or the seller was unwilling to ship them.
> 
> I recently found this 1985 Murray built Cruiser that looks to be in great condition. It is in transit to me as I type this message.
> 
> Here are a few pics of the bike:
> 
> View attachment 1549081
> 
> View attachment 1549082
> 
> View attachment 1549083



i like these murray built ones for the rims that are early CMC 26x2.125 stamped the chrome is good but i can’t seem to find them i think they were only on these years


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown

Original SoCal Gangster circa 1979.


----------



## Oilit

Xlobsterman said:


> For a while now I have been on the lookout for a girls frame Cruiser to ad to my collection. I have found a few, but they were either not in the condition I wanted, or the seller was unwilling to ship them.
> 
> I recently found this 1985 Murray built Cruiser that looks to be in great condition. It is in transit to me as I type this message.
> 
> Here are a few pics of the bike:
> 
> View attachment 1549081
> 
> View attachment 1549082
> 
> View attachment 1549083



I knew Murray built bikes for Schwinn into 1984, but this is the first I've seen with an '85 badge stamp! And the serial number looks odd, that must have been close to the end.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Oilit said:


> I knew Murray built bikes for Schwinn into 1984, but this is the first I've seen with an '85 badge stamp! And the serial number looks odd, that must have been close to the end.




Yes, and that is one of the reasons I decided to buy it. I will post more pics and details when I get the bike in my possession.


----------



## SoBayRon

Oilit said:


> I knew Murray built bikes for Schwinn into 1984, but this is the first I've seen with an '85 badge stamp! And the serial number looks odd, that must have been close to the end.



Schwinn must have been making them in both TN and Taiwan during the same time period as I have an ‘84 dated head badge on an overseas made Cruiser frame. I believe that mine was marketed/sold in ’86.


----------



## GTs58

SoBayRon said:


> Schwinn must have been making them in both TN and Taiwan during the same time period as I have an ‘84 dated head badge on an overseas made Cruiser frame. I believe that mine was marketed/sold in ’86.



There are a few distinct details that tell you where the frames were built. Head badges can be replaced but the serial numbers are permanent, so this is another thing to be aware of. Sounds like your badge was replaced. Schwinn did have the later Cruisers imported from Hungary and Taiwan at the same time, but doubt Murray and Taiwan pieces were produced at the same time. Maybe an overlap from one year to the next, but not at the same time.


----------



## SoBayRon

GTs58 said:


> There are a few distinct details that tell you where the frames were built. Head badges can be replaced but the serial numbers are permanent, so this is another thing to be aware of. Sounds like your badge was replaced. Schwinn did have the later Cruisers imported from Hungary and Taiwan at the same time, but doubt Murray and Taiwan pieces were produced at the same time. Maybe an overlap from one year to the next, but not at the same time.



Hey, Gary. The  #2704 coded badge is riveted in place and the frame is definitely made in Taiwan.
This bike was discussed previously during the revival process here and in my Rustomod thread. Photos as found (been in my backyard since I bought my house in 1998) and it’s current state. Not sure what to think when this headbadge number is almost six months prior to @Xlobsterman’s Murray?


----------



## GTs58

SoBayRon said:


> Hey, Gary. The  #2704 coded badge is riveted in place and the frame is definitely made in Taiwan.
> This bike was discussed previously during the revival process here and in my Rustomod thread. Photos as found (been in my backyard since I bought my house in 1998) and it’s current state. Not sure what to think when this headbadge number is almost six months prior to @Xlobsterman’s Murray?
> 
> View attachment 1549768
> 
> View attachment 1549770




Geeze, that's a pretty wide spread overlap! As ole Forrest would say, "That's all I have to say bout that."   😂  Guess Schwinn was covering all the bases making damn sure they had someone to produce their bikes when Murray's contract for 300,000 was up. Were the head badge rivets Schwinn Approved? J/K.


----------



## Xlobsterman

SoBayRon said:


> Schwinn must have been making them in both TN and Taiwan during the same time period as I have an ‘84 dated head badge on an overseas made Cruiser frame. I believe that mine was marketed/sold in ’86.




Yea, my guess would be that the bikes coming from Murray were just using up all the leftover parts from the Chicago factory after it was shutdown????

This is the first one I have seen with the early 85 date code. I will inspect the bike further when I get it, but it looks legit to me with just some minor variations from my 84, and what was pictured in the 84 catalog.


----------



## Billythekid

Here is a I think 84 girls cruiser 5 I’ll check numbers when I get home


----------



## SoBayRon

This one has an ‘85 date code as well.


----------



## Xlobsterman

SoBayRon said:


> This one has an ‘85 date code as well.
> 
> View attachment 1549958




Yep, I have seen a few of these before. Anyhow, I know head badges can be changed, so that is not absolute, and the serial number was not to legible in the pics. So I will wait to get my hands on it, before I see if it is a legit 85 Murray built bike. Worse case scenario, I will have a good parts bike. The seller really didn't know much about the bike, so that was a dead end.


----------



## Jeff54

Xlobsterman said:


> Yea, my guess would be that the bikes coming from Murray were just using up all the leftover parts from the Chicago factory after it was shutdown????
> 
> This is the first one I have seen with the early 85 date code. I will inspect the bike further when I get it, but it looks legit to me with just some minor variations from my 84, and what was pictured in the 84 catalog.
> 
> View attachment 1549837



Yeah but no. This subject about the 84  frames  was discussed  some time ago. I forget the Cabe name who illustrated/Photographed  it; 'metacortex'? (Maybe somebody can search for it) There's an identifier on the Murrey built 'Schwinns'. I don't recall the thread and the exact difference but in part:  If you look at where the two lower rear stay tubes are attached to the bottom bracket, the joints of the of tubes are slightly different, (IDK but think, kind of cheaper appearance) verses pre-Murrey 1982/3 Schwinn. frames.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Jeff54 said:


> Yeah but no. This subject about the 84  frames  was discussed  some time ago. I forget the Cabe name who illustrated/Photographed  it; 'metacortex'? (Maybe somebody can search for it) There's an identifier on the Murrey built 'Schwinns'. I don't recall the thread and the exact difference but in part:  If you look at where the two lower rear stay tubes are attached to the bottom bracket, the joints of the of tubes are slightly different, (IDK but think, kind of cheaper appearance) verses pre-Murrey 1982/3 Schwinn. frames.




The bike I posted the pic of is clearly a Murray frame. The question is: is it an early 85 build from the head badge code, and possibly one of the last Murray bikes produced? The serial number was not legible in the pic, so I will have to wait until I receive the bike and get it out of the box to confirm that.


----------



## Jeff54

Xlobsterman said:


> The bike I posted the pic of is clearly a Murray frame. The question is: is it an early 85 build from the head badge code, and possibly one of the last Murray bikes produced? The serial number was not legible in the pic, so I will have to wait until I receive the bike and get it out of the box to confirm that.
> 
> View attachment 1550709



You could search it up like I said or, when U get it, take a real good looky at the area where rear stays are attached to BB.  maybe take an 80 and 84 put em up-side-down, side by side. Not easy to notice at 1st but once you do, you'll never miss it again.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Jeff54 said:


> You could search it up like I said or, when U get it, take a real good looky at the area where rear stays are attached to BB. Not easy to notice at 1st but once you do, you'll never miss it again.




As I previously stated, you can clearly see it is a Murray built frame in the pic I posted. You can clearly see the area you are referencing in that pic.


----------



## Jeff54

Xlobsterman said:


> As I previously stated, you can clearly see it is a Murray built frame in the pic I posted. You can clearly see the area you are referencing in that pic.



Indeed, like I'd said: "I forgot" 🙃. That is one of the differences, no slag rings on the Murrey. I didn't have time to hunt it down but U made me look.
Schwinn Pre-Murrey has rings on the stay joints, (Photo of 'slag rings  below by; Metacortex in 2017: from this page: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/s...fire-5-orcruiser-5.105050/page-13#post-721175 )

Murrey did not have that.   And there's another thing Murrey has: Under the top post, where connected to seat post, there's a rather large press/punch notch outward, that's weird. Appears to be a notch pushed outoutward to support the top bar at seat post but, if welded like Schwinn then, it'll make ya wonder: Why is it there like that? There's a photo of a like new blue cruiser in Cabe (I forget where🤪)  that shows the notch protruding out but; not to illustrate it, by happenstance. I don't have or seen Murrey in person, yet it looks like there's no welding down there.


Regardless, here's the 'slag rings' in Schwinn that Schwinn-Murrey does not have and very easy to notice difference once ya seen or_ remember_  😖WTF ya talking about. :


----------



## Xlobsterman

So I got the bike the other day, and assembled it today. When I did, I found the crank was bent, and I have contacted the seller about that issue. Also, I took a closer look at the serial number, and I believe it reads SB500484, the first letter is hard to read, but after looking at it for awhile, that is all it can be. But it doesn't follow the pattern for the serial numbers with SB as it would have been using the usual dating codes. But if the letters were inverted to BS, then that would indicate a Feb 85 date code that would be correct.


----------



## Jeff54

Murrey 84 seat tube notch in their Schwinn Cruser.

Figured it's worth following up here.  @Olit made a really good shot of this here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/s...tfire-5-orcruiser-5.105050/page-7#post-689318.

I'm not an engineer but, WTF is that? A cost savings No. It does not appear to be welded and how could it be behind it? I have never seen a cracked or broken Schwinn frame in this area but, the only reason I can come up with is; an additional support.

Electro forged all together at the same time, it's not a notched-out piece rather, an addition attached when the whole framed was put to the charge. [Electro forged together]. That would add expense verses savings.

Weird and makes me wonder; If Murrey added this, it might be for being a type of a different metal for the whole frame, weaker or thin. With all the connections here, I'd expect all the tubes here, it's the strongest area on it.  @Olit also captures something I never seen on a Schwinn so, I added another photo below this.






 In below photo: This is hard to see, ya gotta focus on it so, maybe I can help illuminate the area to see this.

The light reflection on the down tube, where it's connected to the Schwin headpost mold.  Near 1 O'clock or just off top center of down tube, there's a reflection that's as a line and it's crossing the end joint of the head post. If you look closely at the reflection, It's illuminating the paint's texture and shine..  The bottom tube outside diameter appears to be smaller or  is a fraction less than standard on Pre-Murry Schwinn. This seems to make the connection visible. I've never seen Electro forged Schwinn frame where you can detect that molded front post and down tube joint so easy. IDK but, maybe the tubes are thinner and why Murrey added that support piece at the seat post tube and intersection of Canti tubes above.


----------



## 1979AL

Xlobsterman said:


> So I got the bike the other day, and assembled it today. When I did, I found the crank was bent, and I have contacted the seller about that issue. Also, I took a closer look at the serial number, and I believe it reads SB500484, the first letter is hard to read, but after looking at it for awhile, that is all it can be. But it doesn't follow the pattern for the serial numbers with SB as it would have been using the usual dating codes. But if the letters were inverted to BS, then that would indicate a Feb 85 date code that would be correct.
> 
> View attachment 1552530
> 
> View attachment 1552531



I would say 84, 85 based on the rims not being S2 rims correct and the forks are tube forks which were used after 83.


----------



## Xlobsterman

1979AL said:


> I would say 84, 85 based on the rims not being S2 rims correct and the forks are tube forks which were used after 83.




The head badge code dates it as an 85, and if the 2 letters in the serial number were inverted to BS, that would be a Feb 85. And 83 was the first year for the tube forks on the Cruisers.


----------



## Oilit

Xlobsterman said:


> The head badge code dates it as an 85, and if the 2 letters in the serial number were inverted to BS, that would be a Feb 85. And 83 was the first year for the tube forks on the Cruisers.



Wouldn't "BS" be Feb. '81? It sure looks like a Murray built frame, but I can't make heads or tails of that serial number.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Oilit said:


> Wouldn't "BS" be Feb. '81? It sure looks like a Murray built frame, but I can't make heads or tails of that serial number.




You are right about the BS date being 81. Not sure how I made that mistake???? LOL

It is definitely a Murray frame, so at the very least it is late 83, 84, or 85 frame as indicated by the head badge. I guess it is just another one of those Schwinn anomalies that we need to figure out. 

On another note, the seller is giving me a partial refund for the damaged crank on the bike. So does anyone have an 80's cruiser crank for sale?


----------



## mrg

With these Schmurry's I've had a few with upside down, backwards crocked/slanted and even on the top of the wrong side serial #'s, quality control in this this part of the Murry factory wasn't up to the previous Schwinn standards!


----------



## GTs58

mrg said:


> With these Schmurry's I've had a few with upside down, backwards crocked/slanted and even on the top of the wrong side serial #'s, quality control in this this part of the Murry factory wasn't up to the previous Schwinn standards!




I see some skipped postings so our resident expert on these has probably made a few posts that I can't see. The piece pictured JU SN is a 1983 built Murray and the head tube was made and serial stamped by Schwinn. For the first few thousands of frames Murray EF'd, the frames with Schwinn supplied head tubes and I believe the drop outs also. The later Schmurray frames were all Murray. Any idea on those pieces with badly stamped serials if they had the head tubes that look like the one above, or the Murray type head build?


----------



## Xlobsterman

mrg said:


> With these Schmurry's I've had a few with upside down, backwards crocked/slanted and even on the top of the wrong side serial #'s, quality control in this this part of the Murry factory wasn't up to the previous Schwinn standards!




Yea, I would assume that is what was possibly going on with this bike? It was probably one of the last Cruiser bikes out the door from Murray using up the remaining inventory. One thing to note is that they did not list a girls frame Cruiser in the 84 catalog? The last year for that frame was 83.


----------



## Jeff54

Oilit said:


> Wouldn't "BS" be Feb. '81? It sure looks like a Murray built frame, but I can't make heads or tails of that serial number.



Maybe it was stamped in 81, old frame parts stock, from Chicago.


----------



## Oilit

GTs58 said:


> I see some skipped postings so our resident expert on these has probably made a few posts that I can't see. The piece pictured JU SN is a 1983 built Murray and the head tube was made and serial stamped by Schwinn. For the first few thousands of frames Murray EF'd, the frames with Schwinn supplied head tubes and I believe the drop outs also. The later Schmurray frames were all Murray. Any idea on those pieces with badly stamped serials if they had the head tubes that look like the one above, or the Murray type head build?



So you think at first Schwinn was supplying some parts to Murray? It makes sense that they would transfer production in stages instead of trying to do it all at once. It sure would be nice to hear some details from someone who was involved, they could fill in the blanks that we don't even know about and there's got to be some of those people still around.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Oilit said:


> So you think at first Schwinn was supplying some parts to Murray? It makes sense that they would transfer production in stages instead of trying to do it all at once. It sure would be nice to hear some details from someone who was involved, they could fill in the blanks that we don't even know about and there's got to be some of those people still around.




I would speculate that Schwinn moved over remaining stock from the Chicago factory to use up all the stock when they shut down their production in Chicago. But that is just my theory in reference to the subject.

The best we can do it to document these strange oddities like the bike I just purchased. And one of the reasons I purchased it, was to try an figure out if it was one of the last Cruiser bikes from the Murray contract? I am perplexed by the serial number, but the head badge does seem to be original to the bike with the 85 date code!


----------



## Jeff54

Xlobsterman said:


> I would speculate that Schwinn moved over remaining stock from the Chicago factory to use up all the stock when they shut down their production in Chicago. But that is just my theory in reference to the subject.
> 
> The best we can do it to document these strange oddities like the bike I just purchased. And one of the reasons I purchased it, was to try an figure out if it was one of the last Cruiser bikes from the Murray contract? I am perplexed by the serial number, but the head badge does seem to be original to the bike with the 85 date code!



Paint: Good News, that might be the last time we see candy. I can tell inside the serial numbers that they are filled with transparent red, the top coat. More good news; in your photo of crank and sprocket your chainguard bracket screw is hard steel like Schwinn use-to use VS cheap soft crap. And, are the last two serial numbers off set, too high?


----------



## Xlobsterman

Jeff54 said:


> And, are the last two serial numbers off set, too high?
> 
> View attachment 1553359




With that question, you got me thinking, and I noticed that the last 2 numbers are 84. And maybe Murray switched to using the last 2 numbers as the year code?????? Did Murray ever date code their production bikes?????


----------



## GTs58

Oilit said:


> So you think at first Schwinn was supplying some parts to Murray? It makes sense that they would transfer production in stages instead of trying to do it all at once. It sure would be nice to hear some details from someone who was involved, they could fill in the blanks that we don't even know about and there's got to be some of those people still around.




Looking at some of the first Schmurray's I know Schwinn produced parts for their Murray built bikes. I haven't come across one yet that had the Schwinn bottom bracket shell, or remember seeing one. 

I've posted this before somewhere on the Cabe for the Cruiser crowd.


----------



## Oilit

GTs58 said:


> Looking at some of the first Schmurray's I know Schwinn produced parts for their Murray built bikes. I haven't come across one yet that had the Schwinn bottom bracket shell, or remember seeing one.
> 
> I've posted this before somewhere on the Cabe for the Cruiser crowd.
> 
> View attachment 1553777



I'm guessing this was published sometime in later 1982? So my '83 Sidewinder (BU######) was assembled by Murray, even though it's a Chicago frame. "Assembly will begin in the November-December period."


----------



## GTs58

Oilit said:


> I'm guessing this was published sometime in later 1982? So my '83 Sidewinder (BU######) was assembled by Murray, even though it's a Chicago frame. "Assembly will begin in the November-December period."




I would also have to assume that. For years everyone said that Schwinn shut down their factory in 1982. Obviously it wasn't a complete shut down. Schwinn most likely produced some frames in 1983 and then sent them to Murray for finishing and the final assembly and those would or should have the EF'd bottom bracket shells if that was the case. I believe @hm. has or had some 1983 models in his vast collection so he could give us more details on the production details during this time. From what I've seen, the 1983 models had two different BB shells, the early frames were Schwinn built and the later ones were Murray built, and both had the Schwinn made head tubes which is easy to see in any pictures. From what I've seen on the last ones produced in 1984, the frames appear to be completely built by Murray with no Schwinn supplied frames or frame parts.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Oilit said:


> I'm guessing this was published sometime in later 1982? So my '83 Sidewinder (BU######) was assembled by Murray, even though it's a Chicago frame. "Assembly will begin in the November-December period."




Did you forget to attach something to your post?


----------



## Oilit

Xlobsterman said:


> Did you forget to attach something to your post?



I just wanted to check the date of the article @GTs58 posted. If the information is accurate, then it sounds like Schwinn didn't assemble bicycles after Nov. or Dec. 1982, which is news to me, but it could be. I've seen Schwinn-built frames with serial numbers as late as April 1983, but it hadn't occurred to me that they were just sending them to Murray for assembly. I posted the Sidewinder in this thread (post #28) -








						Let’s see some early 80’s King Stings and Sidewinders | All Things Schwinn
					

Did anyone see this 83? I was thinking about bidding on it. Good original condition.  https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?icep_ff3=2&toolid=10001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=114556696084




					thecabe.com


----------



## Xlobsterman

Oilit said:


> I just wanted to check the date of the article @GTs58 posted. If the information is accurate, then it sounds like Schwinn didn't assemble bicycles after Nov. or Dec. 1982, which is news to me, but it could be. I've seen Schwinn-built frames with serial numbers as late as April 1983, but it hadn't occurred to me that they were just sending them to Murray for assembly. I posted the Sidewinder in this thread (post #28) -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see some early 80’s King Stings and Sidewinders | All Things Schwinn
> 
> 
> Did anyone see this 83? I was thinking about bidding on it. Good original condition.  https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?icep_ff3=2&toolid=10001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=114556696084
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com




I can't see anything that GT has posted because I blocked him a while back. I would assume you are referring to this article?


----------



## Oilit

Xlobsterman said:


> I can't see anything that GT has posted because I blocked him a while back. I would assume you are referring to this article?
> 
> View attachment 1555948



Yep, that's the one. Some interesting details in that article.


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

i be


Xlobsterman said:


> You are right about the BS date being 81. Not sure how I made that mistake???? LOL
> 
> It is definitely a Murray frame, so at the very least it is late 83, 84, or 85 frame as indicated by the head badge. I guess it is just another one of those Schwinn anomalies that we need to figure out.
> 
> On another note, the seller is giving me a partial refund for the damaged crank on the bike. So does anyone have an 80's cruiser crank for sale?



this one has been on ebay for some time now i haven’t watched it but message the guy he seems nice the last time i conversated about a cruiser five frame he was selling but didn’t know it was one at first


----------



## Callahooney1

Got this 81 Schwinn girls cruiser this past summer, probably going to list it here. If it doesn't sell, will probably part it out. Fyi- also going to part out 

the boys 81 Chestnut Cruiser Deluxe.


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

Callahooney1 said:


> Got this 81 Schwinn girls cruiser this past summer, probably going to list it here. If it doesn't sell, will probably part it out. Fyi- also going to part out
> 
> the boys 81 Chestnut Cruiser Deluxe.
> 
> View attachment 1556662
> 
> View attachment 1556663
> 
> View attachment 1556664
> 
> View attachment 1556665
> 
> View attachment 1556666
> 
> View attachment 1556673



i’m looking for one clean s2


----------



## Xlobsterman

Jorgesk8erdie said:


> i be
> 
> this one has been on ebay for some time now i haven’t watched it but message the guy he seems nice the last time i conversated about a cruiser five frame he was selling but didn’t know it was one at first
> 
> View attachment 1556631
> 
> View attachment 1556632




Thanks, but I remembered I had a crank and chainring from a frame I purchased a couple of years ago.


----------



## Jeff54

Callahooney1 said:


> Got this 81 Schwinn girls cruiser this past summer, probably going to list it here. If it doesn't sell, will probably part it out. Fyi- also going to part out
> 
> the boys 81 Chestnut Cruiser Deluxe.
> 
> View attachment 1556662
> 
> View attachment 1556663
> 
> View attachment 1556664
> 
> View attachment 1556665
> 
> View attachment 1556666
> 
> View attachment 1556673




The blue cruiser is an 1980 per head badge. And unusual, as I've never seen one with that seat. The fenders are not Schwinn. They were Dealer add on by request, after market fenders B/C Schwinn wasn't making fenders for Cruisers at the time.

You Chestnut is weird, there ought to be a bit of the top bar decal, or repainted rattle can job. Also, a springer fork only came on a Cruiser deluxe. A little difficult to tell if that Springer is a Schwinn. But usual way without taking it off is; the pivot tube has somewhat sloppy welding. If it's welded smooth, electro forged VS weld then, it may be an aftermarket of mid 1990's China made Schwinn fork. Or aftermarket, who knows who, China made. Seat is not a cruiser saddle, and I doubt Schwinn used that at all.

Otherwise, both have good value for the parts on em whole or parted.


----------



## PCHiggin

GTs58 said:


> Looking at some of the first Schmurray's I know Schwinn produced parts for their Murray built bikes. I haven't come across one yet that had the Schwinn bottom bracket shell, or remember seeing one.
> 
> I've posted this before somewhere on the Cabe for the Cruiser crowd.
> 
> View attachment 1553777



I had a couple of Schmurrays, Good quality bikes.


----------



## Callahooney1

Regarding the girl's cruiser, the serial number on the girls frame begins with CR, so I assumed it was an 81 and the badge # is 1220. Wouldn't that date it in 81 of August?  I might have that wrong. Regarding the  chestnut Cruiser Deluxe, it came from an estate sale where the owner bought it new at our old local Schwinn shop. He later changed the seat for comfort and replaced the tires so I doubt the springer was added later.


----------



## Rusty Klunker

CR is March 1980 and the headbadge is the 122 day in 1980... somewhere in April without looking it up.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Callahooney1 said:


> Got this 81 Schwinn girls cruiser this past summer, probably going to list it here. If it doesn't sell, will probably part it out. Fyi- also going to part out
> 
> the boys 81 Chestnut Cruiser Deluxe.
> 
> View attachment 1556662
> 
> View attachment 1556663
> 
> View attachment 1556664
> 
> View attachment 1556665
> 
> View attachment 1556666
> 
> View attachment 1556673



@Jorgesk8erdie some nice HD S-2 wheels on that ladies cruiser


----------



## Jeff54

Callahooney1 said:


> Regarding the girl's cruiser, the serial number on the girls frame begins with CR, so I assumed it was an 81 and the badge # is 1220. Wouldn't that date it in 81 of August?  I might have that wrong. Regarding the  chestnut Cruiser Deluxe, it came from an estate sale where the owner bought it new at our old local Schwinn shop. He later changed the seat for comfort and replaced the tires so I doubt the springer was added later.
> 
> View attachment 1557000



Yeah, easy tell of year on a head badge in 80's  is the last number:  Zero is a 1980. . If last number is a 9 or 1 then, respectively, 9 is an 79 and 1 is 81.  As for the deluxe, it should have sloppy weld on the pivot tube B/C, now that u, as most people usually do, are showing the chain guard then yeah duh it's correct . However to note: moreover, the deluxe wasn't made until 81 [Edit: 1980] and I think there's some in 82 too. .  An 80's Schwinn Springer is very difficult to find yet it seems that, without taking it apart to find Schwinn marks on steer tube, they can usually be identified because of the little sloppy weld on the pivot tube, B/C it's a little sloppy. Yet, if U want to know for sure, that nobody changed it, because Knock offs from the 60's 70's and other periods also had a little sloppy, or well balance welding. So, I mean, when in doubt, pull the steer tube for Schwinn types of marks.

However, now U showing the chain guard, it's probably, mostly likely Schwinn's Springer.


----------



## Callahooney1

Thanks to all you who provided some good info. Appreciate it.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Jeff54 said:


> Yeah, easy tell of year on a head badge in 80's  is the last number:  Zero is a 1980. . If last number is a 9 or 1 then, respectively, 9 is an 79 and 1 is 81.  As for the deluxe, it should have sloppy weld on the pivot tube B/C, now that u, as most people usually do, are showing the chain guard then yeah duh it's correct . However to note: moreover, the deluxe wasn't made until 81 and I think there's some in 82 too. .  A 80's Schwinn Springer is very difficult to find yet it seems that, without taking it apart to find Schwinn marks on steer tube, they can usually be identified because of the little sloppy weld on the pivot tube, B/C it's a little sloppy. Yet, if U want to know for sure, that nobody changed it, because Knock offs from the 60's 70's and other periods also had a little sloppy, or well balance welding. So, I mean, when in doubt, pull the steer tube for Schwinn types of marks.
> 
> 
> 
> However, now U showing the chain guard, it's probably, mostly likely Schwinn's Springer.




The Deluxe Cruiser first came out in 1980, and the early versions had the Spitfire frames. The 1980 catalog pic actually shows one with the Spitfire frame. The Deluxe Cruiser was sold in 80 & 81. And the fork on that Deluxe is a Schwinn fork!


----------



## phantom

Last cruiser I had. It went to, where else ?  California


----------



## Jeff54

Xlobsterman said:


> The Deluxe Cruiser first came out in 1980, and the early versions had the Spitfire frames. The 1980 catalog pic actually shows one with the Spitfire frame. The Deluxe Cruiser was sold in 80 & 81. And the fork on that Deluxe is a Schwinn fork!
> 
> View attachment 1557132



Right, mixed up forgot B/C what somebody else said.


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

Xlobsterman said:


> The Deluxe Cruiser first came out in 1980, and the early versions had the Spitfire frames. The 1980 catalog pic actually shows one with the Spitfire frame. The Deluxe Cruiser was sold in 80 & 81. And the fork on that Deluxe is a Schwinn fork!
> 
> View attachment 1557132



i have one of these seats i just posted for sale but black on top


----------



## Xlobsterman

Jorgesk8erdie said:


> i have one of these seats i just posted for sale but black on top




Yea, those seats were the worst! The frames on them always bent, and they were not that comfortable either.


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

foreal? when i see them for sale i see them sometimes bent badly i like the look but now i don’t want it and i’m fine using my three spring 1995 schwinn seat that is super padded 😆


----------



## mrg

I think they are real comfortable but Schwinn didn't exect all the kids to be jumping them ( not suppose to be sitting on the seat when you land ) so in late 80 Persons reinforced them by stamping some ribs in the frame, always funny when you see someone selling one as a 50's and it has those ribs!


----------



## tripple3

Dig @Cory 's '78 Spitfire
His Birthday bike, stamped badge.


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

mrg said:


> I think they are real comfortable but Schwinn didn't exect all the kids to be jumping them ( not suppose to be sitting on the seat when you land ) so in late 80 Persons reinforced them by stamping some ribs in the frame, always funny when you see someone selling one as a 50's and it has those ribs!



i was thinking that those newer ones looked stronger thanks for that info 

this is the one i actually want notice the ribbed area


----------



## Xlobsterman

Schwinn Spitfire with the classic foot pegs in these pics from Hermosa Beach, California 1980


----------



## SoBayRon

Xlobsterman said:


> Schwinn Spitfire with the classic foot pegs in these pics from Hermosa Beach, California 1980
> 
> View attachment 1561734
> 
> View attachment 1561735



Cool pic - The Fiesta Hermosa - a street fair, is in the background. Still have this event twice a year!


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown

1980, I was hanging out there a bit that Summer.  My brother was in the Coast Guard, stationed on Point Bridge and was housed close by.  When he was not on the boat, we were hanging out all along the South Bay Strand.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Arthur Roy Brown said:


> 1980, I was hanging out there a bit that Summer.  My brother was in the Coast Guard, stationed on Point Bridge and was housed close by.  When he was not on the boat, we were hanging out all along the South Bay Strand.




Yea, I was hanging out in the local Bait & Tackle shop that you can see in one of the pics, and on the end of the pier fishing in the late 70's. I caught this 30lb Halibut fishing on the end of the pier, and this pic was taken in front of that tackle shop on Pier Ave. It was all bicycles, and fishing for me in my teen years!


----------



## Xlobsterman

Xlobsterman said:


> Yea, those seats were the worst! The frames on them always bent, and they were not that comfortable either.




Here is a perfect example of how those seats frames bent.................


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

Xlobsterman said:


> Here is a perfect example of how those seats frames bent.................
> 
> View attachment 1562327



yeah i was wondering why i would see some like this on offer up and glad mine isn’t that bad


----------



## 19*01




----------



## Xlobsterman

19*01 said:


> View attachment 1562885




What is the serial number and head badge code from this bike?


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

anyone have a clean s2 like these 1980s they would sale


----------



## 4nthony

Hi.

I picked up a 79 Spitfire this weekend off CL from a guy that had a garage full of old Schwinn bikes and parts. It's been repainted and the stickers are vinyl, but the bike rides well and is in pretty good condition. I'm planning to peel off the vinyl stickers and replace them with some water transfer stickers I ordered off eBay.






I'd also like to pick up a different badge. The one that is on it has been sprayed silver with blue touch up paint on the letters. It's also stamped 2297, which I think makes it a 1987 badge?

Anyway, I noticed my 66 Racer does not have Chicago on the badge while my 70 Twin does:





Going through this thread, I was trying to figure out what the correct badge would be for my 79 and based on other blue Spitfires in this thread, a white badge with black letters looks like it would be the one to get. 

In 79, did all badges include "Chicago"? I'm looking on eBay and I see both. I'm more concerned with getting the correct badge than I am with getting one in perfect condition.

Also...I want to try and dull the paint a bit. The guy did a good job spraying it but it's too "new" looking if that makes sense. I was thinking of trying to knock some of the shine off with some 0000 steel wool. Is that a good idea or a bad idea?

I was a teen in the 80s and grew up in the South Bay (Redondo & Hermosa). We always referred to this bike as the "Strand Cruiser" and it's really cool seeing the South Bay photos in this thread. As a kid, my two favorite bike shops were Aviation Cyclery and Dad's Bike Barn. 

Cheers,
Anthony


----------



## Jeff54

4nthony said:


> Hi.
> 
> I picked up a 79 Spitfire this weekend off CL from a guy that had a garage full of old Schwinn bikes and parts. It's been repainted and the stickers are vinyl, but the bike rides well and is in pretty good condition. I'm planning to peel off the vinyl stickers and replace them with some water transfer stickers I ordered off eBay.
> 
> View attachment 1596444
> 
> I'd also like to pick up a different badge. The one that is on it has been sprayed silver with blue touch up paint on the letters. It's also stamped 2297, which I think makes it a 1987 badge?
> 
> Anyway, I noticed my 66 Racer does not have Chicago on the badge while my 70 Twin does:
> 
> View attachment 1596445
> 
> Going through this thread, I was trying to figure out what the correct badge would be for my 79 and based on other blue Spitfires in this thread, a white badge with black letters looks like it would be the one to get.
> 
> In 79, did all badges include "Chicago"? I'm looking on eBay and I see both. I'm more concerned with getting the correct badge than I am with getting one in perfect condition.
> 
> Also...I want to try and dull the paint a bit. The guy did a good job spraying it but it's too "new" looking if that makes sense. I was thinking of trying to knock some of the shine off with some 0000 steel wool. Is that a good idea or a bad idea?
> 
> I was a teen in the 80s and grew up in the South Bay (Redondo & Hermosa). We always referred to this bike as the "Strand Cruiser" and it's really cool seeing the South Bay photos in this thread. As a kid, my two favorite bike shops were Aviation Cyclery and Dad's Bike Barn.
> 
> Cheers,
> Anthony



I did not know that, but, I think you would be right, that's an 1987 badge. A 79 badge, 80 and at least 81 that I know of, looking at the face; the numbers are stamped on the left side of Schwinn letters with Chicago  logo, while yours is on the right without Chicago.

Your right sided Julian date code numbers and previously; before this change from left sided numbers in the  70 and 80's, are also centered beside the Schwinn letters next to the I. , The later, Plastic 1990's too 2001 or 2, the date code is on the right, like yours,, but now at the lower portion of Schwinn letters; next to the N, without Chicago logo as well.


----------



## SoBayRon

4nthony said:


> Hi.
> 
> I picked up a 79 Spitfire this weekend off CL from a guy that had a garage full of old Schwinn bikes and parts. It's been repainted and the stickers are vinyl, but the bike rides well and is in pretty good condition. I'm planning to peel off the vinyl stickers and replace them with some water transfer stickers I ordered off eBay.
> 
> View attachment 1596444
> 
> I'd also like to pick up a different badge. The one that is on it has been sprayed silver with blue touch up paint on the letters. It's also stamped 2297, which I think makes it a 1987 badge?
> 
> Anyway, I noticed my 66 Racer does not have Chicago on the badge while my 70 Twin does:
> 
> View attachment 1596445
> 
> Going through this thread, I was trying to figure out what the correct badge would be for my 79 and based on other blue Spitfires in this thread, a white badge with black letters looks like it would be the one to get.
> 
> In 79, did all badges include "Chicago"? I'm looking on eBay and I see both. I'm more concerned with getting the correct badge than I am with getting one in perfect condition.
> 
> Also...I want to try and dull the paint a bit. The guy did a good job spraying it but it's too "new" looking if that makes sense. I was thinking of trying to knock some of the shine off with some 0000 steel wool. Is that a good idea or a bad idea?
> 
> I was a teen in the 80s and grew up in the South Bay (Redondo & Hermosa). We always referred to this bike as the "Strand Cruiser" and it's really cool seeing the South Bay photos in this thread. As a kid, my two favorite bike shops were Aviation Cyclery and Dad's Bike Barn.
> 
> Cheers,
> Anthony



Welcome to the CABE from another South Bay native! I also have a ‘79 Spitfire and they all had the Chicago on the badge with the Julian code. Your badge should show XXX9 to be from the 1979 run. To be sure of the year, supply the serial number from the head tube and the experts here will be able to date it. Ride it often!


----------



## 4nthony

SoBayRon said:


> Welcome to the CABE from another South Bay native! I also have a ‘79 Spitfire. They all had the Chicago on the badge and the Julian code. Your badge should show XXX9 to be from the 1979 run. To be sure of the year, supply the serial number from the head tube and the experts here will be able to date it. Ride it often!




Rad! I moved to North County OC last year and really miss cruising the Strand. The bike path down here, at least from Bolsa to Huntington, reminds me of riding from El Segundo to Playa Del Rey. 

I looked up the Spitfire serial number on BikeHistory.org and it came back as being from June '79. I'll keep an eye out for a Chicago badge stamped 1529 through 1819. Or any XXX9 if I can't find a June badge.

I've found quite a few 80s badges and also unstamped Chicago badges on eBay but nothing from 79. The closest 70s badge I've found is 1727.


----------



## SoBayRon

My Spitfire’s date stamp is 1579 - The blue one. 😎


4nthony said:


> Rad! I moved to North County OC last year and really miss cruising the Strand. The bike path down here, at least from Bolsa to Huntington, reminds me of riding from El Segundo to Playa Del Rey.
> 
> I looked up the Spitfire serial number on BikeHistory.org and it came back as being from June '79. I'll keep an eye out for a Chicago badge stamped 1529 through 1819. Or any XXX9 if I can't find a June badge.
> 
> I've found quite a few 80s badges and also unstamped Chicago badges on eBay but nothing from 79. The closest 70s badge I've found is 1727.


----------



## Rusty Klunker

If you're trying to make it realistic shoot for a month or two past june. And the numbers should be alongside the "I"


----------



## 4nthony

Rusty Klunker said:


> If you're trying to make it realistic shoot for a month or two past june. And the numbers should be alongside the "I"



Good to know. I'll expand the range to Jul/Aug...1829 - 2439. I did find a 2889 (Oct) badge but it was stripped of all paint.

@SoBayRon if your badge is 1579, then your serial number must translate to April or May of 79?


----------



## GTs58

4nthony said:


> Good to know. I'll expand the range to Jul/Aug...1829 - 2439. I did find a 2889 (Oct) badge but it was stripped of all paint.
> 
> @SoBayRon if your badge is 1579, then your serial number must translate to April or May of 79?




What was your serial number?

Here are the dates on my 79 Spit 5
Frame Serial Number CQ577905 March 1979
Head Badge # Build Date 1229 May 2, 1979


----------



## 4nthony

GTs58 said:


> What was your serial number?
> 
> Here are the dates on my 79 Spit 5
> Frame Serial Number CQ577905 March 1979
> Head Badge # Build Date 1229 May 2, 1979




Frame serial number is FQ511892. I found a badge stamped #1499 on eBay. I'm thinking about ordering it as It's in decent shape, even though it predates the frame stamping.

If there's no stamp on a badge, does that mean it's considered a "spare part" and was not shipped with a bike? Or, are there just a lot of badges out there that were on bikes but never stamped (pre-70s/80s)?


----------



## GTs58

4nthony said:


> Frame serial number is FQ511892. I found a badge stamped #1499 on eBay. I'm thinking about ordering it as It's in decent shape, even though it predates the frame stamping.
> 
> If there's no stamp on a badge, does that mean it's considered a "spare part" and was not shipped with a bike? Or, are there just a lot of badges out there that were on bikes but never stamped (pre-70s/80s)?



The badge dates started in 1976, so a badge without the date was used before 1976. Most likely pulled off a bike and possibly could be NOS or a repop. Hyper-Formance (Pete) had the license to reproduce the badges for Sting Rays so there's probably quite a few hundred/thousand of those floating around. I don't remember if they were the first issue of the small ovals without Chicago, the later with Chicago or maybe even both types. I'd be tempted to get a badge without a stamping and find a die set the correct size and stamp my own before buying one that predates the serial.


----------



## Rusty Klunker

4nthony said:


> Frame serial number is FQ511892. I found a badge stamped #1499 on eBay. I'm thinking about ordering it as It's in decent shape, even though it predates the frame stamping.
> 
> If there's no stamp on a badge, does that mean it's considered a "spare part" and was not shipped with a bike? Or, are there just a lot of badges out there that were on bikes but never stamped (pre-70s/80s)?




If its going to be the wrong one you might as well keep the one you have. They aren't cheap so why waste your money on one you know is wrong.


----------



## Xlobsterman

4nthony said:


> Rad! I moved to North County OC last year and really miss cruising the Strand. The bike path down here, at least from Bolsa to Huntington, reminds me of riding from El Segundo to Playa Del Rey.
> 
> I looked up the Spitfire serial number on BikeHistory.org and it came back as being from June '79. I'll keep an eye out for a Chicago badge stamped 1529 through 1819. Or any XXX9 if I can't find a June badge.
> 
> I've found quite a few 80s badges and also unstamped Chicago badges on eBay but nothing from 79. The closest 70s badge I've found is 1727.




When I worked at the shop back in the day, we swapped head badges all the time to customize the bikes. All the different color accessory badges Schwinn sold were not date stamped. If it were me, I would not worry too much about the stamped head badge if it is not original to the bike! I would just find a good clean one, and put it on. It would still be better than the non original one you have now with the crappy paint job that came off a bike built in Taiwan!

Here is a link on Ebay to the style you will need for that era Spitfire/Cruiser

https://www.ebay.com/itm/192147905136?campid=5335809022


----------



## 4nthony

Rusty Klunker said:


> If its going to be the wrong one you might as well keep the one you have. They aren't cheap so why waste your money on one you know is wrong





Xlobsterman said:


> If it were me, I would not worry too much about the stamped head badge if it is not original to the bike! I would just find a good clean one, and put it on. It would still be better than the non original one you have now with the crappy paint job that came off a bike built in Taiwan!
> 
> Here is a link on Ebay to the style you will need for that era Spitfire/Cruiser
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/192147905136?campid=5335809022




Valid points, thanks guys!


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

4nthony said:


> Hi.
> 
> I picked up a 79 Spitfire this weekend off CL from a guy that had a garage full of old Schwinn bikes and parts. It's been repainted and the stickers are vinyl, but the bike rides well and is in pretty good condition. I'm planning to peel off the vinyl stickers and replace them with some water transfer stickers I ordered off eBay.
> 
> View attachment 1596444
> 
> I'd also like to pick up a different badge. The one that is on it has been sprayed silver with blue touch up paint on the letters. It's also stamped 2297, which I think makes it a 1987 badge?
> 
> Anyway, I noticed my 66 Racer does not have Chicago on the badge while my 70 Twin does:
> 
> View attachment 1596445
> 
> Going through this thread, I was trying to figure out what the correct badge would be for my 79 and based on other blue Spitfires in this thread, a white badge with black letters looks like it would be the one to get.
> 
> In 79, did all badges include "Chicago"? I'm looking on eBay and I see both. I'm more concerned with getting the correct badge than I am with getting one in perfect condition.
> 
> Also...I want to try and dull the paint a bit. The guy did a good job spraying it but it's too "new" looking if that makes sense. I was thinking of trying to knock some of the shine off with some 0000 steel wool. Is that a good idea or a bad idea?
> 
> I was a teen in the 80s and grew up in the South Bay (Redondo & Hermosa). We always referred to this bike as the "Strand Cruiser" and it's really cool seeing the South Bay photos in this thread. As a kid, my two favorite bike shops were Aviation Cyclery and Dad's Bike Barn.
> 
> Cheers,
> Anthony



was this the one in buena park ca?


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

does anyone have one nice 1980 schwinn s2 or CMC center stamped 26x2.125 to sale dm me please


----------



## 4nthony

Jorgesk8erdie said:


> was this the one in buena park ca?



Yeah, it was. Nice guy. I saw it posted 3-4 weeks ago then noticed it had been reposted as a "part out". He said he didn't get any offers for the whole bike so he posted it for parts.


----------



## 4nthony

Spotted this trio on CL tonight.

The two 83s are for sale, $600 each. The 79 is "not for sale unless you make fat offer." 

My Spitfire/Cruiser knowledge doesn't run very deep but in the catalogs, they show the Springer fork on the 1980 Deluxe Cruiser but I didn't see it in the 79 catalog. Was it available from Schwinn on the Spitfire or was it a bike shop installed option?

Those Studded Balloons though! 🤤


----------



## mrg

Springer not available stock till 80 Cruiser Deluxe so owner/dealer added to anything else besides a Cruiser Deluxe!


----------



## SoBayRon

Here is an early ‘80 with a CR serial number. I bought just the frame, fork and crank the other day and put the rest of it together with some on hand parts. Funny story behind this one. I saw a local ad for a complete bike - this one, with red handbrakes and cables, red anodized stem, blue Araya hoops with red spokes, freewheel hub and red BMX pedals listed for $30. Yes, $30. Long story short, it ended up selling for MUCH more than that, and I ended up buying the frame and fork from the brother of the high bidder. After taking the headset and BB apart, it looked like it sat garaged for a long time. Thanks  to @ian and @mrg for some parts acquired that went into this build. I am stoked to have it and thanks for looking.


----------



## mrg

@SoBayRon, what's the bike shop sticker and did they say if it was originally a standard, Deluxe or 5 ?


----------



## SoBayRon

Smith’s Cycle & Key in Lomita, Ca. My guess is a standard and that the bike shop made all the mods, including changing the fork to accommodate the hand brakes.


----------



## Xlobsterman

SoBayRon said:


> Here is an early ‘80 with a CR serial number. I bought just the frame, fork and crank the other day and put the rest of it together with some on hand parts. Funny story behind this one. I saw a local ad for a complete bike - this one, with red handbrakes and cables, red anodized stem, blue Araya hoops with red spokes, freewheel hub and red BMX pedals listed for $30. Yes, $30. Long story short, it ended up selling for MUCH more than that, and I ended up buying the frame and fork from the brother of the high bidder. After taking the headset and BB apart, it looked like it sat garaged for a long time. Thanks  to @ian and @mrg for some parts acquired that went into this build. I am stoked to have it and thanks for looking.
> 
> View attachment 1599653
> 
> View attachment 1599654
> 
> View attachment 1599655




That turned out nice! Another South Bay bike shop bike. In hindsight, I wish I would have taken pictures of all the Cruiser/Spitfire bikes that I customized back in my days working at the shop. But I never envisioned that I would have the need to post those pictures on message boards such as this some 40+ years later!!!


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown

SoBayRon said:


> Smith’s Cycle & Key in Lomita, Ca.



My grandparents lived right around the corner from that shop.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Spring cleaning, aired up the tires, and dusted off the bikes today!


----------



## SoBayRon

Arthur Roy Brown said:


> My grandparents lived right around the corner from that shop.



Here’s the shop sticker from near grandma and grandpa‘s house. 😎


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown

SoBayRon said:


> Here’s the shop sticker from near grandma and grandpa‘s house. 😎



My grandpa passed in 1984 and I miss him still.  Grandma lives in the Seattle area and is 102 now.  Thanks for the memory trip!


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles

Just picked up the April 24th 1979 spitfire. It’s just a few months older than I am! It was a good deal and I live black schwinns. It’s in really good shape, and mostly looks original. The seat post bolt looks like it might be wrong, and the tires have been switched. Someone put solid tubes on it and it makes the bike weigh a ton. I think it’s spent most of its life sitting in a garage, with garage type of nicks and chips. Should clean up good. Feels like the grease is really old and sticky, especially in the rear hub. I kind of hate the foam grips, do you guys normally switch them out?
The bike shop sticker is from an old local schwinn shop that closed a number off years ago. Looks like the bike stayed within a few miles of it for most of its life.


----------



## Callahooney1

Posted this bike in another category but meant to show it here. Here's a 1980 Cruiser i klunked for cruising around the hood. Has a late model spring fork, some gold annodized parts. Rides ok but will try to find a different chain ring that will better suit. Also rear rim needs a little truing but still fun to cruise. Listing it locally for $575 to sell.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Salt Flat Cycles said:


> Just picked up the April 24th 1979 spitfire. It’s just a few months older than I am! It was a good deal and I live black schwinns. It’s in really good shape, and mostly looks original. The seat post bolt looks like it might be wrong, and the tires have been switched. Someone put solid tubes on it and it makes the bike weigh a ton. I think it’s spent most of its life sitting in a garage, with garage type of nicks and chips. Should clean up good. Feels like the grease is really old and sticky, especially in the rear hub. I kind of hate the foam grips, do you guys normally switch them out?
> The bike shop sticker is from an old local schwinn shop that closed a number off years ago. Looks like the bike stayed within a few miles of it for most of its life.
> View attachment 1605643
> 
> View attachment 1605644
> 
> View attachment 1605645
> 
> View attachment 1605646
> 
> View attachment 1605647
> 
> View attachment 1605648
> 
> View attachment 1605649




Those foam pads were one of our top upsells when I worked at the shop in Manhattan Beach, California. Those pads, a set of foot pegs mounted on the front axel, and the guys could have their bikini clad girlfriends riding on the bars while cruising the bike path at the beaches in sunny California!!!


----------



## mrg

The wrapped their legs around the reflector to hold on!😜


----------



## Rusty Klunker

Salt Flat Cycles said:


> The seat post bolt looks like it might be wrong, and the tires have been switched.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1605645
> 
> View attachment 1605646




Cant really see the seatpost bolt but the nut looks right, just reversed.


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles

Rusty Klunker said:


> Cant really see the seatpost bolt but the nut looks right, just reversed.



I’ll take a picture. I figured it should have a schwinn “s” on it.


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown

SoBayRon said:


> Here’s the shop sticker from near grandma and grandpa‘s house. 😎
> 
> View attachment 1600235



I rode by there and where my grandparents lived just a few days ago while hanging in San Pedro for a few days.


----------



## ogre

the Schmurray rides again! 

many pieces sourced from this forum


----------



## Xlobsterman

I found this pic on FB from the early 80's in Hermosa Beach, Calif. with a Schwinn Cruiser sporting the full "Grab-On" pads that were popular back in the day for the strand cruising beach crowd! This is where I spent countless hours fishing from the pier, roller skating, and cruising the strand on my bikes back in the day!


----------



## 4nthony

Xlobsterman said:


> I found this pic on FB from the early 80's in Hermosa Beach, Calif. with a Schwinn Cruiser sporting the full "Grab-On" pads that were popular back in the day for the strand cruising beach crowd! This is where I spent countless hours fishing from the pier, roller skating, and cruising the strand on my bikes back in the day!
> 
> View attachment 1617097



Awesome. I grew up a couple blocks away on 8th. What a great time.


----------



## Xlobsterman

4nthony said:


> Awesome. I grew up a couple blocks away on 8th. What a great time.




Yes it was. I spent the better part of may late teens and early 20's in Hermosa Beach in the late 70's and 80's. I moved out of Calif. in 2002, and went back for the first time in 2019. Things have changed quite a bit since all the money moved in! I am hoping to make a trip back out there some time soon since Covid seems to be easing up out that way.


----------



## Xlobsterman

I found another old pic from that same era of what looks to be a Cruiser?


----------



## koolbikes

Found these two Schwinn CRUISER bicycles at :
Memory Lane Swap : 26" Black MRxxxxxx Badge # 2591, Sept.16, 1981
Monroe Swap : 20" Chestnut MRxxxxxx Badge # 1471 May 27, 1981
Couple nice additions to my Cruiser collection !


----------



## vincev




----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

Hi cabers it’s been awhile, I need some help, I found a 36h front aTom drum but I don’t know if it’s authentic or customized from a rear drum. The plate that holds the cable and attaches to the fork is correct but the other side doesn’t have those 2 little slits on it. Here pictures if anyone can tell me which one is real.
Thanks in advance


----------



## koolbikes

Sunset~ave_schwinn said:


> Hi cabers it’s been awhile, I need some help, I found a 36h front aTom drum but I don’t know if it’s authentic or customized from a rear drum. The plate that holds the cable and attaches to the fork is correct but the other side doesn’t have those 2 little slits on it. Here pictures if anyone can tell me which one is real.
> Thanks in advanceView attachment 1619922
> View attachment 1619923



The one with the 2 little slits is a front as these are for a speedometer drive, the rear will not have them.


----------



## Thee

Xlobsterman said:


> I found this pic on FB from the early 80's in Hermosa Beach, Calif. with a Schwinn Cruiser sporting the full "Grab-On" pads that were popular back in the day for the strand cruising beach crowd! This is where I spent countless hours fishing from the pier, roller skating, and cruising the strand on my bikes back in the day!
> 
> View attachment 1617097



Some of them were my classmates, we bought bikes at your shop on aviation


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

koolbikes said:


> The one with the 2 little slits is a front as these are for a speedometer drive, the rear will not have them.



Thanks a bunch!, I almost got scammed again 🙄


----------



## Xlobsterman

Sunset~ave_schwinn said:


> Thanks a bunch!, I almost got scammed again 🙄




I am confused on how you think you were getting scammed? Both hubs are authentic.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Back in the day while working at the Schwinn dealer the Spitfires & Cruisers were one of our top sellers. I built, customized, and sold lots of them during that era. One of my favorite bikes was a black Spitfire. I owned a couple back in the day, and eventually sold them to my friends when I started building custom MTB's. I have been casually looking for another black Spitfire in good condition, and finally got one the other day.

It is in great condition, but does not have the correct handlebars on it. I will need to find a handlebar for it, preferably with a 77 date code to keep it a numbers matching bike.

And an FYI for everyone, the cost of shipping has gone up considerably. With this purchase, Bikeflights was the only available shipper since Shipbikes is still offline restructuring for the use of UPS as their shipping agent. 

Here are a couple pics of the bike, 1977 Spitfire


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

Xlobsterman said:


> I am confused on how you think you were getting scammed? Both hubs are authentic.



Basically I don’t want to pay the going price for an original front hub when it’s not original, it’s a rear hub modified(cut down) to look a front hub. If the seller states the truth and lowers the price then yea your not getting burned on your purchase.


----------



## koolbikes

I recently purchased this 24" 1978 / '79 Schwinn SPITFIRE, original Flamboyant Red paint.
Serial Number LPxxxxxx Nov. 1978 Stamped, Badge # 1779, June 26, 1979
I purchased it from John Trexler, owner of Anchor Bay Bicycle & Fitness, New Baltimore, Mi.
From new, John built this bicycle when he worked at Jake's Bicycle Shop in Harper Woods, Mi.
The rear wheel was custom built using a Campagnolo Record High-Flange Rear hub and adding a Suntour two-speed 18T Low / 23T High  Gear Cog, combining it with a Suntour V short cage derailleur. The crank is an aluminum Stronglight 3-piece set and a 51T sprocket. The left brake lever controls the two-speed shifting and the right lever controls the rear brake. Awesome combination with quick takeoff and super top-end speed.
I had aspirations of bringing this bicycle back to it's original "coaster brake" condition, but after riding and enjoying, it would not be the proper thing to due after being this way for 43 years.
Rode this bicycle about 10 miles today and it rolls like a dream, flawless.
True Keeper in my Collection.


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles

I posted this 1979 spitfire in this thread about a month ago when I got it. The rear wheel had locked up, because the grease had petrified. I’m pretty sure I’m the first person to ever regrease any part on this bike. I got both hubs, headset, and bottom bracket all working as they should. I also replaced the foam grips with some black schwinn ones. At some point someone had installed solid tubes. Once I got them cut off I threw on a pair of felt quick brick tires. Still needs a good wash, wax, and polish, but it’s a rider.  I have a 20t cog on the way to replace the 18t.  Probably one of the best riding bikes that I own. I had originally bought this bike to flip, but I think it’s staying with me for a while. I like that it’s only a few months older than me.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Salt Flat Cycles said:


> I posted this 1979 spitfire in this thread about a month ago when I got it. The rear wheel had locked up, because the grease had petrified. I’m pretty sure I’m the first person to ever regrease any part on this bike. I got both hubs, headset, and bottom bracket all working as they should. I also replaced the foam grips with some black schwinn ones. At some point someone had installed solid tubes. Once I got them cut off I threw on a pair of felt quick brick tires. Still needs a good wash, wax, and polish, but it’s a rider.  I have a 20t cog on the way to replace the 18t.  Probably one of the best riding bikes that I own. I had originally bought this bike to flip, but I think it’s staying with me for a while. I like that it’s only a few months older than me. View attachment 1625647
> 
> View attachment 1625648
> 
> View attachment 1625649
> 
> View attachment 1625653
> 
> View attachment 1625646




Very nice! And the 20 tooth rear sprocket does make a big difference for cruising.

Tracking shows I should have my Spitfire delivered today. I just need to find some handlebars for it.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Xlobsterman said:


> I just need to find some handlebars for it.



What style are you in need of? I have a set off an '80 cruiser that I'm running on another bike I would part with. Are you looking for mint?


----------



## Xlobsterman

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> What style are you in need of? I have a set off an '80 cruiser that I'm running on another bike I would part with. Are you looking for mint?




Thanks, but the bars used on the Cruisers are a different style than what was used on the earlier Spitfires. Plus I would really like to get some that are date stamped for 1977 to keep it a numbers matching bike.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Xlobsterman said:


> Back in the day while working at the Schwinn dealer the Spitfires & Cruisers were one of our top sellers. I built, customized, and sold lots of them during that era. One of my favorite bikes was a black Spitfire. I owned a couple back in the day, and eventually sold them to my friends when I started building custom MTB's. I have been casually looking for another black Spitfire in good condition, and finally got one the other day.
> 
> It is in great condition, but does not have the correct handlebars on it. I will need to find a handlebar for it, preferably with a 77 date code to keep it a numbers matching bike.
> 
> And an FYI for everyone, the cost of shipping has gone up considerably. With this purchase, Bikeflights was the only available shipper since Shipbikes is still offline restructuring for the use of UPS as their shipping agent.
> 
> Here are a couple pics of the bike, 1977 Spitfire
> 
> View attachment 1621161
> 
> View attachment 1621162
> 
> View attachment 1621164
> 
> View attachment 1621165




I received the bike the other day, and put it together this morning.


----------



## Thee

Xlobsterman said:


> I received the bike the other day, and put it together this morning.
> 
> View attachment 1626830



That’s Sano dude way jealous


----------



## Xlobsterman

Thee said:


> That’s Sano dude way jealous




Thanks, I am very happy with the bikes overall condition for being 45 years old.

77 was the first year for the Spitfire after the late 76 California Cruiser, and subsequent name change because of the legal issues.


----------



## Thee

Mines been rode hard and put away wet


----------



## Xlobsterman

Thee said:


> View attachment 1626897
> Mines been rode hard and put away wet




Nice BMX style! Those look to be Landing Gear forks?


----------



## Thee

Yeah OG one’s  from back in the day, 
Arvada st gang rides on


----------



## mrg

Guess I'll throw up another early Spitfire, my 77 and the dated bars have the bends in a little different spots than the Cruiser bars & different part #'s.


----------



## Xlobsterman

mrg said:


> Guess I'll throw up another early Spitfire, my 77 and the dated bars have the bends in a little different spots than the Cruiser bars & different part #'s.View attachment 1627088View attachment 1627089




Yes, those bars had the different bend, and were a bit lower than the ones used on the Cruisers. Although, my late model 79 Spitfire had the large flange ACS front hub and the Cruiser style bars!


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles

Xlobsterman said:


> I received the bike the other day, and put it together this morning.
> 
> View attachment 1626830



Looks great!


----------



## Billythekid

Here’s a new one. last pic is how it came to me. Love the ride on these I’m 6’4” and fit just fine. The bars on most cruisers I have had are a little taller any taller people might want to give them a try.


----------



## SchwinnFinn63

A little guidance here for a newbie, is this the thread for an 88 Schwinn cruiser Supreme if it’s a 5 speed model? Or should I start another thread for these as I know they went from 5 speed on up as the years progressed?

I just picked it up and am bringing it back to the road.

Thanks,  SchwinnFinn63


----------



## dkempton

Tony M said:


> View attachment 747698 my 79 SPITFIRE



Do you still have the Sierra Brown Sidewinder? If so, would you be interested in selling it?


----------



## SoBayRon

Here’s some pics of my new ‘80 Cruiser project. Added a Persons deluxe ribbed saddle and a set of correct year bars to it today. Loving this one!


----------



## Oilit

SchwinnFinn63 said:


> A little guidance here for a newbie, is this the thread for an 88 Schwinn cruiser Supreme if it’s a 5 speed model? Or should I start another thread for these as I know they went from 5 speed on up as the years progressed?
> 
> I just picked it up and am bringing it back to the road.
> 
> Thanks,  SchwinnFinn63



If I'm thinking about the right bikes, those Cruiser Supremes were a diamond frame bike that Schwinn imported, probably from Taiwan. This thread is about the earlier Cruisers with the cantilever frames and built in Chicago until early 1983, and then in Tennessee through 1984. After that production went overseas. I would just start another thread.


----------



## Neal405

_77 is where it's at














_


----------



## Thee

Neal405 said:


> _77 is where it's atView attachment 1627890
> 
> View attachment 1627892
> 
> View attachment 1627893
> 
> View attachment 1627894_



Hell to the yeah


----------



## Thee

Love the OG reflectors we used to chuck reflectors chain guards stock rims & such what a mistake


----------



## Thee

how about the square rear reflector behind the seat attached to the seat post with a arm strut thing?


----------



## Neal405

Thee said:


> how about the square rear reflector behind the seat attached to the seat post with a arm strut thing?



Thee I have been looking for that cat eye bracket for over a year! Had finally purchased one on ebay but the guy messages me 10 days later and said he didn't have one 😭😭😭


----------



## Thee

Neal405 said:


> Thee I have been looking for that cat eye bracket for over a year! Had finally purchased one on ebay but the guy messages me 10 days later and said he didn't have one 😭😭😭



405 see? We chucked em total bummer, crap I might have one? Hmm if I didn’t pitch it 🙃


----------



## Xlobsterman

Neal405 said:


> Thee I have been looking for that cat eye bracket for over a year! Had finally purchased one on ebay but the guy messages me 10 days later and said he didn't have one 😭😭😭




Here is a seller that has a few of them: https://www.ebay.com/itm/303896957808?campid=5335809022


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## Billythekid

@birdzgarage what kinda bars are those ?


----------



## Thee

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1635377



Cool cross bar pad


----------



## birdzgarage

Billythekid said:


> @birdzgarage what kinda bars are those ?



Genuine bicycle products, this was the last set. Don't know if he's making anymore


----------



## Gus

Here is my 1980 Black cruiser with original paint and original gold decals. A few upgrades here and there. New pedals, seat post and shiny new chromed fork.
I also added new knobby tires and a few other minor touches. Overhauled the Bendix yellow band kickback to new condition and added stainless steel spokes.
I wanted a 1983 model but they are very hard to find and I would be willing to do trades for that model so keep me in mind if you are selling your '83 Schwinn Cruiser. This bike however looks and runs like out of the box and couldn't be happier. Special Thanks to Dan @bicyclebones for sending me the right saddle seat post clamp. Greatly appreciated!

*One important note*, if you know anyone that have *NOS 80-83 Gold Schwinn Cruiser Decals*, I could use a set but must be *GOLD*. Thanks in advance.

Shouts to @Freqman1 @cyclingday @New Mexico Brant @Dave Stromberger @DonChristie @Rusty72 @dverzaal @corbettclassics @Handyman @p51mustang55 @bicyclebones @Ernbar and the so many others that know me but can't remember their nicks. 😓


----------



## p51mustang55

Love it buddy!


----------



## Thee

That Bike is Sano Man!! Sweet!


----------



## Dave Stromberger

Gus said:


> Here is my 1980 Black cruiser with original paint and original gold decals. A few upgrades here and there. New pedals, seat post and shiny new chromed fork.
> I also added new knobby tires and a few other minor touches. Overhauled the Bendix yellow band kickback to new condition and added stainless steel spokes.
> I wanted a 1983 model but they are very hard to find and I would be willing to do trades for that model so keep me in mind if you are selling your '83 Schwinn Cruiser. This bike however looks and runs like out of the box and couldn't be happier. Special Thanks to Dan @bicyclebones for sending me the right saddle seat post clamp. Greatly appreciated!
> 
> *One important note*, if you know anyone that have *NOS 80-83 Gold Schwinn Cruiser Decals*, I could use a set but must be *GOLD*. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Shouts to @Freqman1 @cyclingday @New Mexico Brant @Dave Stromberger @DonChristie @Rusty72 @dverzaal @corbettclassics @Handyman @p51mustang55 @bicyclebones and the so many others that know me but can't remember their nicks. 😓
> 
> View attachment 1647639
> 
> View attachment 1647640
> 
> View attachment 1647641
> 
> View attachment 1647642
> 
> View attachment 1647643
> 
> View attachment 1647644



Beautiful bike Gus!


----------



## Ernbar

Great find Gus!👍


----------



## Thee

This 1980 appeared in my driveway this morning? Thank You Schwinn Fairy! 🧚🏻‍♀️Looks all there except the wheels and seat,where’s the wheels😢 always the wheels☹️ Haha


----------



## Thee

Note the custom reverse seat clamp technique genius! 🤪


----------



## mrg

Goes along with the custom seat!, someone robbed the Persons!, February build by the badge, what's the frame #?


----------



## Thee

mrg said:


> Goes along with the custom seat!, someone robbed the Persons!, February build by the badge, what's the frame #?



JR536493, turns out my neighbor buddy bought it, gave it to me for cost + one beer, I said I’d make it a 12 pack!!


----------



## mrg

Sept 80 frame and Feb 80 frame so badge been changed over the yrs. cool deal tho!


----------



## Thee

Couldn’t the badge have been mfg earlier and then put on during assembly? It’s hanging on by one rusty screw 😂 I know nothing except how to pack bearings & turn a wrench hahaha, I thought I read someone say something to that effect before? educate me I’m a fast learner


----------



## mrg

The #'s on the badge are supposed to be the exact build date of the whole bike, 35th day of 80.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

here's an '81. I had it set up with an Atom drum brake out back but I did not have a derailleur yet then the axle broke after a short ride so I switched it all back. OG heavy duty wheels and rebuilt the Bendix hub. tires are older Uniroyal's. this was pretty crusty when I got it but I have been removing the crust slowly but  surely. both wheels were rusty brown before. still have more work to do. 

it was originally sold at Fremont Schwinn which is a couple miles away and still in business.


----------



## Thee

How about this one @mrg ? 81? Im not too lazy to look up things just don’t understand the formula, changing the wheels right now to some 👀🍬🍭, it will probably belong in the rat section but I’ll post it anyway 😏



mrg serial # haha 😜


----------



## GTs58

Thee said:


> How about this one @mrg ? 81? Im not too lazy to look up things just don’t understand the formula, changing the wheels right now to some 👀🍬🍭, it will probably belong in the rat section but I’ll post it anyway 😏View attachment 1648284View attachment 1648285mrg serial # haha 😜




Another Dec 80 serial number that was built in 1981, and wearing a swapped out head badge. No MR serial stamped head tubes were used to build a frame until the strike was over in 1981.


----------



## mrg

Another one the badge doesn't line up with the frame, Dec 80 on the frame and the build date on the badge is Oct 80 so not the og badge to the repaint bike, alot of MR were finished in 81. badges are easy the first 3 #'s are the day of the yr, 280 and last is the yr 8"0" ! 2800


----------



## Thee

mrg said:


> Another one the badge doesn't line up with the frame, Dec 80 on the frame and the build date on the badge is Oct 80 so not the og badge to the repaint bike, alot of MR were finished in 81. badges are easy the first 3 #'s are the day of the yr, 280 and last is the yr 8"0" ! 2800



Thanks guys!! Yeah repaint I know, It was wasted and with a brushed on paint job it’s a rat


----------



## Thee

Rat


----------



## Gus

The original chain guard decals were a bit faded so I drew them out and matched the golden color then printed them and installed them on top of the original decal. They fit like a glove and look original. I did the same with the top tube decals. This is a temporary fix until I can find factory original decals.


----------



## GTs58

Gus said:


> The original chain guard decals were a bit faded so I drew them out and matched the golden color then printed them and installed them on top of the original decal. They fit like a glove and look original. I did the same with the top tube decals. This is a temporary fix until I can find factory original decals.
> 
> View attachment 1648508
> 
> View attachment 1648509




So you're going to redo the Cruiser with a factory set? Those look really good IMO.


----------



## Gus

Tank you. This look authentic but if I can find originals I wouldn’t mind.


----------



## Gus

Neal405 said:


> Thee I have been looking for that cat eye bracket for over a year! Had finally purchased one on ebay but the guy messages me 10 days later and said he didn't have one 😭😭😭



I have that exact piece as a backup, it' what came with this bike. it's a cateye B3 reflector bracket you need just in case.


----------



## Neal405

Gus said:


> I have that exact piece as a backup, it' what came with this bike. it's a cateye B3 reflector bracket you need just in case.



Thanks Gus! I just went with a knock off version that @Gordon was kind enough to give me. It gets the job done 👍


----------



## koolbikes

Just purchased this 1980 Schwinn Deluxe Cruiser, Serial # ARxxxxxx, with Badge # 0360, February 4, 1980. Sable Black
Appears to have been hardly ridden, has about 5 minimal paint chips, Original W/W Studded Balloon Tires. Bicycle was purchased at Denny's Schwinn Store, Lansing. MI
The odd thing is that it's a 1st year "Deluxe" with no springer fork but has a 5 speed fork with brake mount.
Was told that they wanted fenders so, they swapped the fork to mount fenders and sold it at a discounted price. Why?
After a good clean-up this one should look like new again.


----------



## GTs58

koolbikes said:


> Just purchased this 1980 Schwinn Deluxe Cruiser, Serial # ARxxxxxx, with Badge # 0360, February 4, 1980. Sable Black
> Appears to have been hardly ridden, has about 5 minimal paint chips, Original W/W Studded Balloon Tires. Bicycle was purchased at Denny's Schwinn Store, Lansing. MI
> The odd thing is that it's a 1st year "Deluxe" with no springer fork but has a 5 speed fork with brake mount.
> Was told that they wanted fenders so, they swapped the fork to mount fenders and sold it at a discounted price. Why?
> After a good clean-up this one should look like new again.
> 
> View attachment 1651514
> 
> View attachment 1651515
> 
> View attachment 1651516
> 
> View attachment 1651517
> 
> View attachment 1651518




Someone must have been messing with that one. I've seen dealer added fenders on these and a dealer for sure would not use those fender braces and have the know how to correctly mount a fender to a springer.


----------



## koolbikes

GTs58 said:


> Someone must have been messing with that one. I've seen dealer added fenders on these and a dealer for sure would not use those fender braces and have the know how to correctly mount a fender to a springer.



Yea, I know but this thing is very original. Denny's was a 500 Award Schwinn Shop and I wonder if it was put together from parts they had to make a complete one. 
This one has a rear fender bridge with a coaster brake, was 1980 the first year for the fender bridge mount?


----------



## GTs58

koolbikes said:


> Yea, I know but this thing is very original. Denny's was a 500 Award Schwinn Shop and I wonder if it was put together from parts they had to make a complete one.
> This one has a rear fender bridge with a coaster brake, was 1980 the first year for the fender bridge mount?



It's been pointed out that if a Schwinn frame was not built up in the factory, it would not have a date stamped on the head badge. That makes sense, so that frame was built up before the dealer received it. I don't care for the springers and I can see someone not wanting one when buying a new bike, so why not buy just the Cruiser? There is a member here that has a coaster brake Klunker that swears this bike was factory produced. The chain guard was redone, the 5 speed chain ring was still attached and so was the yellow braking warning sticker. But he still believes the original seller's story that it was purchased new in that configuration and it's how it was built when it left the factory. Why would someone make a coaster out of a Klunker 5? 
I think it was the 1981 model Cruisers where all had the rear brake bridge.


----------



## Oilit

koolbikes said:


> Yea, I know but this thing is very original. Denny's was a 500 Award Schwinn Shop and I wonder if it was put together from parts they had to make a complete one.
> This one has a rear fender bridge with a coaster brake, was 1980 the first year for the fender bridge mount?



That fender bridge was used with the 3 speed bikes that usually came with a rear caliper brake. It was introduced on the balloon Jaguar in late 1953 and was commonly fitted to 3 speed middleweights. But it was dropped after 1970, which was the last year for a 3 speed option on the Typhoon. When the Klunker 5 (1978) and Spitfire 5 were produced (1979) they still used the "single speed" U channel bracket. 
I believe you're correct and the "3 speed" bracket was brought back for the Cruiser 5 in 1980, even though they continued to use the Atom drum brake for a while. Post #68 in this thread shows an early Cruiser 5 that had the single speed rear bracket, but most of the Cruiser 5's had the three speed bracket.









						Show us your KLUNKER 5, SPITFIRE 5 orCRUISER 5 | All Things Schwinn
					

good job on your proof providing... thebicyclejungle...;) this should educate some people!!




					thecabe.com
				




I can't see why a dealer would do extra work to sell a bike at a discounted price. As GTs58 says, they could have just sold a standard Cruiser, and they would have charged extra for the fenders.


----------



## koolbikes

Oilit said:


> I can't see why a dealer would do extra work to sell a bike at a discounted price. As GTs58 says, they could have just sold a standard Cruiser, and they would have charged extra for the fenders.



I'm thinking the OG Owner wanted a standard Cruiser with fenders so, they took a Deluxe and made one, knowing they could sell the springer fork. 
Anyhow, I have the bicycle torn apart for clean-up and detail, going to put a Schwinn springer fork on it to make it a correct Deluxe Cruiser. I'll post photos when reassembled.


----------



## Xlobsterman

koolbikes said:


> Yea, I know but this thing is very original. Denny's was a 500 Award Schwinn Shop and I wonder if it was put together from parts they had to make a complete one.
> This one has a rear fender bridge with a coaster brake, was 1980 the first year for the fender bridge mount?




1980 is when Schwinn changed the frame for the Cruiser models. BUT, some of the early 80 model bikes still had the old style frame, and you can see that in the 1980 catalog pic for the Deluxe Cruiser


----------



## Xlobsterman

koolbikes said:


> I'm thinking the OG Owner wanted a standard Cruiser with fenders so, they took a Deluxe and made one, knowing they could sell the springer fork.
> Anyhow, I have the bicycle torn apart for clean-up and detail, going to put a Schwinn springer fork on it to make it a correct Deluxe Cruiser. I'll post photos when reassembled.




There was no need to take the spring fork off to install the fenders. Schwinn sold an adaptor for the spring fork that attached to the pivot bolt to allow the mounting of a front fender!

BTW, back in the day, the spring fork was NOT a popular fork! Most people wanted the chrome tube forks like the Tange & Landing Gear, that is why Schwinn eventually discontinued the Deluxe Cruiser, then came out with a tube fork as OE on the Cruiser model for the 83 model year.


----------



## piercer_99

So, what would be a correct fork for this?





Also, am I correct to believe April 1980?


----------



## GTs58

Badge date is the 29th day of 1980. The Schwinn blade forks were last used or made sometime in 1982, I believe they were no longer after 1982 so the tube fork wouldn't be factory correct on that piece.


----------



## piercer_99

GTs58 said:


> Badge date is the 29th day of 1980. The Schwinn blade forks were last used or made sometime in 1982, I believe they were no longer after 1982 so the tube fork wouldn't be factory correct on that piece.



That fork is off a China bike, I know it's wrong.  It had a tange on it when I got it years ago, but harvested for a klunker build. 

I figured a Schwinn blade but wasn't sure. Now to find one that I can afford. 

Thank you.


----------



## koolbikes

Xlobsterman said:


> BTW, back in the day, the spring fork was NOT a popular fork! Most people wanted the chrome tube forks like the Tange & Landing Gear, that is why Schwinn eventually discontinued the Deluxe Cruiser, then came out with a tube fork as OE on the Cruiser model for the 83 model year.



I'm liking the idea of a chrome tube fork for the Deluxe Cruiser.

Installed a repop springer on the Deluxe Cruiser that was from another Cruiser, it's a better quality one with the nylon bushings that actually works. Did switch around of parts on these three Cruisers today.


----------



## Xlobsterman

piercer_99 said:


> That fork is off a China bike, I know it's wrong.  It had a tange on it when I got it years ago, but harvested for a klunker build.
> 
> I figured a Schwinn blade but wasn't sure. Now to find one that I can afford.
> 
> Thank you.



I see Cruiser forks pop up from time to time on ebay. 

I have a NOS red one on the DOND forum, but I don't think that will be of interest to you? But I do have a black Cruiser Chain Guard if that is of interest to you?









						Withdrawn - NOS - Schwinn SPITFIRE Fork | Deal Or No Deal
					

NOS - Schwinn SPITFIRE Fork - see pics for condition.




					thecabe.com


----------



## Rusty Klunker

Oilit said:


> That fender bridge was used with the 3 speed bikes that usually came with a rear caliper brake. It was introduced on the balloon Jaguar in late 1953 and was commonly fitted to 3 speed middleweights. But it was dropped after 1970, which was the last year for a 3 speed option on the Typhoon. When the Klunker 5 (1978) and Spitfire 5 were produced (1979) they still used the "single speed" U channel bracket.
> I believe you're correct and the "3 speed" bracket was brought back for the Cruiser 5 in 1980, even though they continued to use the Atom drum brake for a while. Post #68 in this thread shows an early Cruiser 5 that had the single speed rear bracket, but most of the Cruiser 5's had the three speed bracket.



Not sure what was going on with Schwinn back then but I have a 74 HD with a brake bridge. In my collection, all original paint nothing pretty and all single speeds
*Fender brace *
72 Typhoon
73 HD
78 Spitfire

*Brake bridge*
74 HD
80 Cruiser deluxe
80 Cruiser
81 Cruiser
83 Cruiser


----------



## Oilit

Rusty Klunker said:


> Not sure what was going on with Schwinn back then but I have a 74 HD with a brake bridge. In my collection, all original paint nothing pretty and all single speeds
> *Fender brace *
> 72 Typhoon
> 73 HD
> 78 Spitfire
> 
> *Brake bridge*
> 74 HD
> 80 Cruiser deluxe
> 80 Cruiser
> 81 Cruiser
> 83 Cruiser



That _is _odd. I wouldn't have expected to see a brake bridge after 1970. I don't know if there was an advantage to building with one versus the other, but it would simplify production to settle on one design, especially since by '74 middleweights were just a fraction of Schwinn's total production.


----------



## StrayDog

Started the overhaul process on this one recently. Cleaned up pretty well. I should have taken some more before pictures. Going to add some original schwinn studded balloon gum wall tires and a seat that is in better condition.


----------



## SoBayRon

StrayDog said:


> Started the overhaul process on this one recently. Cleaned up pretty well. I should have taken some more before pictures. Going to add some original schwinn studded balloon gum wall tires and a seat that is in better condition.
> 
> View attachment 1653997
> 
> View attachment 1653998
> 
> View attachment 1653999
> 
> View attachment 1654000
> 
> View attachment 1654001
> 
> View attachment 1654002



Welcome to the Cabe and nice looking Cruiser! Most interesting is the badge date 3650, making it almost a New Years Eve baby!🍾🥂


----------



## StrayDog

Thanks Ron! This is my second post, but I’ve been lurking and admiring everyone else’s bikes for a few months. Definitely an interesting badge date. From what I’ve determined this would make it a Tuesday December 30th build due to 1980 being a leap year. Still very interesting considering the strike in late 1980.


----------



## GTs58

StrayDog said:


> Thanks Ron! This is my second post, but I’ve been lurking and admiring everyone else’s bikes for a few months. Definitely an interesting badge date. From what I’ve determined this would make it a Tuesday December 30th build due to 1980 being a leap year. Still very interesting considering the strike in late 1980.




Looks like your bike just messed up the written history about the Schwinn strike! I love it when the real facts pop up out of nowhere! Your bike should be in a museum!!  🤣  I wonder how many striking workers were still plugging away in the factory and how many units were actually built during the strike.

Got pics of the crank, bars, fork, hubs and everything else that has a date on it?


----------



## Thee

StrayDog said:


> Started the overhaul process on this one recently. Cleaned up pretty well. I should have taken some more before pictures. Going to add some original schwinn studded balloon gum wall tires and a seat that is in better condition.
> 
> View attachment 1653997
> 
> View attachment 1653998
> 
> View attachment 1653999
> 
> View attachment 1654000
> 
> View attachment 1654001
> 
> View attachment 1654002



That one is pretty ooohhh 👀👀


----------



## Rusty Klunker

I'm sure the strike had an effect on this but wasn't the factory usually shut down for 2-3 weeks during the Christmas and 4th of July holidays?


----------



## GTs58

Rusty Klunker said:


> I'm sure the strike had an effect on this but wasn't the factory usually shut down for 2-3 weeks during the Christmas and 4th of July holidays?




Under normal circumstances yes. From what I've gathered, two weeks for Christmas Holiday and New Years and two weeks in the Summer. This new factor in the equation is very interesting! The frame could have been built and painted when the negotiations started and then hung up to dry until the workers were on Christmas Vacation. Wait, that doesn't make any sense. 😜


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles

I have not been looking for this style of bike, but they just keep crossing my path. I picked up this 1980 cruiser last night. I now have this 80 cruiser, a 1980 deluxe cruiser, and a nice 79 spitfire. This one was a situation where the classified ad had horrible pictures, but I went and looked at it anyways. The decals are really weak, but the paint is quite nice. The chainguard has a bit of a dent but I can get that to be a lot better. I’m not a bmx guy but I knew the mcs stem was legit. From a quick internet check it looks like it is from the same era and is worth more than the entire bike, score! The bike actually rides quite nice and just needs a bit of adjustment.  Over all a really nice bike.


----------



## tacochris

Salt Flat Cycles said:


> I have not been looking for this style of bike, but they just keep crossing my path. I picked up this 1980 cruiser last night. I now have this 80 cruiser, a 1980 deluxe cruiser, and a nice 79 spitfire. This one was a situation where the classified ad had horrible pictures, but I went and looked at it anyways. The decals are really weak, but the paint is quite nice. The chainguard has a bit of a dent but I can get that to be a lot better. I’m not a bmx guy but I knew the mcs stem was legit. From a quick internet check it looks like it is from the same era and is worth more than the entire bike, score! The bike actually rides quite nice and just needs a bit of adjustment.  Over all a really nice bike.
> View attachment 1655299
> 
> View attachment 1655300
> 
> View attachment 1655301
> 
> View attachment 1655302
> 
> View attachment 1655303
> 
> View attachment 1655304
> 
> View attachment 1655305
> 
> View attachment 1655306
> 
> View attachment 1655307
> 
> View attachment 1655309



Dang....MCS stem is a win for you man.  Ide sell it and buy something cool and put something else on the bike!  Lol


----------



## Xlobsterman

I went over to the "Dark Side" with the purchase of this 27.5 PK Ripper. 40 years ago, I had built a 24" SE bike very similar to this when I was working at the shop and racing BMX at a local track in Gardena, California. This is a sweet riding bike!


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles

tacochris said:


> Dang....MCS stem is a win for you man.  Ide sell it and buy something cool and put something else on the bike!  Lol



I think that’s the plan.


----------



## Lonestar

I love that stem! 😍


----------



## mrg

@Xlobsterman, do you know what year that Ascot photo was?


----------



## Xlobsterman

mrg said:


> @Xlobsterman, do you know what year that Ascot photo was?View attachment 1655787




Not sure of exact date, but I would guess early 80's?


----------



## Gus

Xlobsterman said:


> Not sure of exact date, but I would guess early 80's?



Looks like March 7th ot 8th of 1980


----------



## Thee

Gus said:


> Looks like March 7th ot 8th of 1980



Come to ascot! Where the 110, the 405 and the 91 freeways collide!!!!! Ahh the good old days 😎


----------



## mrg

Gus said:


> Looks like March 7th ot 8th of 1980



How do you know the Ascot photo was taken March 7th or 8th 1980?


----------



## Gus

I am reading the manufactured day on the head badge.


----------



## mrg

He was responding about the Ascot picture I ask what year that he posted.


----------



## koolbikes

Here's a girls Blue Schwinn Cruiser I picked up over the 4th of July weekend on Craigslist.
MRxxxxxx, Badge #1671... Wednesday June 16, 1981
Fair Condition with some good parts, price was cheap.
These seem to be Harder to Find.


----------



## Jeff54

Yeah, girl bikes; , it's either that peeps avoid the girl Cruisers, ripped off the parts and trashed frames or, Schwinn made only but a few of these. B/C not only just a few in this large thread, but it's quite infrequent to see em for sale. In the past 12 years, watching 60 mile range on  crag's list all the time. All I recall is only 1 which was a set of boy/girl, like 6-7 years ago. . In the meantime, I've seen around 15 boy Cruisers.

It ain't like other collectibles where price is dependent on the population or amount made. Moreover, it seems bikes are a male dominate hobby so, there's plenty girl bikes in all types that don't have a competitive balance in valuation. The more that are trashed, striped to fames, one of  these days maybe, maybe because, it makes them harder to find, the girls will outpace boy's values.


----------



## Oilit

Jeff54 said:


> Yeah, girl bikes; , it's either that peeps avoid the girl Cruisers, ripped off the parts and trashed frames or, Schwinn made only but a few of these. B/C not only just a few in this large thread, but it's quite infrequent to see em for sale. In the past 12 years, watching 60 mile range on  crag's list all the time. All I recall is only 1 which was a set of boy/girl, like 6-7 years ago. . In the meantime, I've seen around 15 boy Cruisers.
> 
> It ain't like other collectibles where price is dependent on the population or amount made. Moreover, it seems bikes are a male dominate hobby so, there's plenty girl bikes in all types that don't have a competitive balance in valuation. The more that are trashed, striped to fames, one of  these days maybe, maybe because, it makes them harder to find, the girls will outpace boy's values.



The girls didn't need bikes, they were riding on all the guy's handlebars, or so the California guys tell me.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

Rusty Klunker said:


> Not sure what was going on with Schwinn back then but I have a 74 HD with a brake bridge. In my collection, all original paint nothing pretty and all single speeds
> *Fender brace *
> 72 Typhoon
> 73 HD
> 78 Spitfire
> 
> *Brake bridge*
> 74 HD
> 80 Cruiser deluxe
> 80 Cruiser
> 81 Cruiser
> 83 Cruiser



All HD that i have seen have that brake bridge from1966-1975.


Oilit said:


> That _is _odd. I wouldn't have expected to see a brake bridge after 1970. I don't know if there was an advantage to building with one versus the other, but it would simplify production to settle on one design, especially since by '74 middleweights were just a fraction of Schwinn's total production.



When the HD was first released in 1965 it was advertised as having a stronger reinforced frame. In 1965 it used frame # 1914-r then for 66-75 it used frame 1920 exactly the same frame as the typhoon 3 speeds used.


----------



## irideiam

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> All HD that i have seen have that brake bridge from1966-1975.
> 
> When the HD was first released in 1965 it was advertised as having a stronger reinforced frame. In 1965 it used frame # 1914-r then for 66-75 it used frame 1920 exactly the same frame as the typhoon 3 speeds used.



Remember in '65 the Heavy Duti was actually a King Size frame


----------



## Oilit

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> All HD that i have seen have that brake bridge from1966-1975.
> 
> When the HD was first released in 1965 it was advertised as having a stronger reinforced frame. In 1965 it used frame # 1914-r then for 66-75 it used frame 1920 exactly the same frame as the typhoon 3 speeds used.



That's interesting. After I saw your post I went back and checked and you're right. The first year Heavy-Duti had a separate frame number, but after that they used the same frame as the 3 speed Typhoon (#1920), even though the single and two speed Typhoons were using a different frame (#1919-C). I'm guessing the numbers denoted the different rear fender brackets. And the 1964 American and American Heavy Duty used the same frame (#1919-C), so evidently only the first year of the Heavy-Duti had a special frame. Thanks for pointing that out!
Now I wonder exactly what the differences in the '65 frames were. I'm also wondering if the Typhoon used the #1919-C frame after 1970, when the three speed option was dropped, but the '70's Findley/Waterford catalogs don't show specific part numbers. If they were, then Schwinn was building two different middleweight frames in the '70's, even though neither was three speed. Strange.


----------



## Oilit

irideiam said:


> Remember in '65 the Heavy Duti was actually a King Size frame



This is the first time I've heard that. The frame number for the 1964 American Kingsize is #1914, for the 1965 Heavy-Duti it's #1914-R, but the Heavy Duti picture in the 1965 catalog doesn't show a kingsize frame. Now I'm confused.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

Oilit said:


> That's interesting. After I saw your post I went back and checked and you're right. The first year Heavy-Duti had a separate frame number, but after that they used the same frame as the 3 speed Typhoon (#1920), even though the single and two speed Typhoons were using a different frame (#1919-C). I'm guessing the numbers denoted the different rear fender brackets. And the 1964 American and American Heavy Duty used the same frame (#1919-C), so evidently only the first year of the Heavy-Duti had a special frame. Thanks for pointing that out!
> Now I wonder exactly what the differences in the '65 frames were. I'm also wondering if the Typhoon used the #1919-C frame after 1970, when the three speed option was dropped, but the '70's Findley/Waterford catalogs don't show specific part numbers. If they were, then Schwinn was building two different middleweight frames in the '70's, even though neither was three speed. Strange.



Each style frame had its own frame number. For example like you stated the single speed and two speed Typhoons used frame 1919-c frame, 3 speed Typhoons used the 1920 frame, the single speed and two speed Panthers used the 1919-d. This was the same frame as the Typhoon single speed and two speed but the 1919-d had the tabs to mount the slimline tank. Even though 1965 was the only year to use the 1914-r frame, the heavy duty was always advertised as having a reinforced frame even while it was using the 1920 frame from 1966-1975. You are correct about Typhoons only using the 1919-C frame after the 3 speed option was dropped but the heavy duty continued to use the 1920 frame up until 1975.


----------



## koolbikes

I'm glad someone talking technical numbers about the Spitfire / Cruiser Frames. I have been collecting these bicycles and am always interested in learning more about them. I know this has been talked about, but I can't seem to find the info.
I noticed in the specification catalog the different 26" frame names & numbers, the earlier "middleweight frame" up to 1979 then the later referred to both "middleweight" & "balloon" frame, in spec. catalog after 1980.
Cruiser 1919C & Spitfire / Cruiser 5 1919D, then in the 1980 spec. catalog the number changed to 1900 and changed again in 1982 to 1900D. Probably nothing significant but a part number update. Was there much difference in the frames ? ... Wider Rear Stay clearance ? ... Welded reinforcement ?
Please advise if this information needs correction.
Also, 
Women's 26" Cruiser frame is 1901
24" Cruiser frame is 1929C
20" Cruiser frame is 1925C


----------



## Rusty Klunker

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> All HD that i have seen have that brake bridge from1966-1975.
> 
> When the HD was first released in 1965 it was advertised as having a stronger reinforced frame. In 1965 it used frame # 1914-r then for 66-75 it used frame 1920 exactly the same frame as the typhoon 3 speeds used.




Something is strange about this. Someone showed me 3 HDs on facebook today. A black 70 with brake bridge, and 2 yellow ones with a fender brace. One was a 77, I don't know what the other is. Then I have a 73 with a fender brace.


----------



## GTs58

koolbikes said:


> I'm glad someone talking technical numbers about the Spitfire / Cruiser Frames. I have been collecting these bicycles and am always interested in learning more about them. I know this has been talked about, but I can't seem to find the info.
> I noticed in the specification catalog the different 26" frame names & numbers, the earlier "middleweight frame" up to 1979 then the later referred to both "middleweight" & "balloon" frame, in spec. catalog after 1980.
> Cruiser 1919C & Spitfire / Cruiser 5 1919D, then in the 1980 spec. catalog the number changed to 1900 and changed again in 1982 to 1900D. Probably nothing significant but a part number update. Was there much difference in the frames ? ... Wider Rear Stay clearance ? ... Welded reinforcement ?
> Please advise if this information needs correction.
> Also,
> Women's 26" Cruiser frame is 1901
> 24" Cruiser frame is 1929C
> 20" Cruiser frame is 1925C




Have you ever found a paper clip hooked to the rear fender mounting tab on the kickstand tube and was painted with the frame? These were on a Cruiser 5, and possibly all the 5 speed versions prior.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

koolbikes said:


> I'm glad someone talking technical numbers about the Spitfire / Cruiser Frames. I have been collecting these bicycles and am always interested in learning more about them. I know this has been talked about, but I can't seem to find the info.
> I noticed in the specification catalog the different 26" frame names & numbers, the earlier "middleweight frame" up to 1979 then the later referred to both "middleweight" & "balloon" frame, in spec. catalog after 1980.
> Cruiser 1919C & Spitfire / Cruiser 5 1919D, then in the 1980 spec. catalog the number changed to 1900 and changed again in 1982 to 1900D. Probably nothing significant but a part number update. Was there much difference in the frames ? ... Wider Rear Stay clearance ? ... Welded reinforcement ?
> Please advise if this information needs correction.
> Also,
> Women's 26" Cruiser frame is 1901
> 24" Cruiser frame is 1929C
> 20" Cruiser frame is 1925C



First to be honest I was always under the impression  that the "Ballon bikes" from late 70s early 80s were wider at rear stays but not as wide as a tru Ballon bike from the 50s. So I looked up frame designations and this is what I found











It shows me that a true Ballon bike used frame number 1921 but it does not show me the frame number to a Ballon bike with hand brakes


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## Billythekid

Here’s one I put these tires on today after a original studded ballon tire gave up its bead when I slid to a stop  it’s made on the 5th day of 1984


----------



## ouwinner

Gus said:


> Here is my 1980 Black cruiser with original paint and original gold decals. A few upgrades here and there. New pedals, seat post and shiny new chromed fork.
> I also added new knobby tires and a few other minor touches. Overhauled the Bendix yellow band kickback to new condition and added stainless steel spokes.
> I wanted a 1983 model but they are very hard to find and I would be willing to do trades for that model so keep me in mind if you are selling your '83 Schwinn Cruiser. This bike however looks and runs like out of the box and couldn't be happier. Special Thanks to Dan @bicyclebones for sending me the right saddle seat post clamp. Greatly appreciated!
> 
> *One important note*, if you know anyone that have *NOS 80-83 Gold Schwinn Cruiser Decals*, I could use a set but must be *GOLD*. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Shouts to @Freqman1 @cyclingday @New Mexico Brant @Dave Stromberger @DonChristie @Rusty72 @dverzaal @corbettclassics @Handyman @p51mustang55 @bicyclebones @Ernbar and the so many others that know me but can't remember their nicks. 😓
> 
> View attachment 1647639
> 
> View attachment 1647640
> 
> View attachment 1647641
> 
> View attachment 1647642
> 
> View attachment 1647643
> 
> View attachment 1647644



Gus where did you source the 12 gauge stainless spokes?


----------



## Gus

ouwinner said:


> Gus where did you source the 12 gauge stainless spokes?



Thru ebay.


----------



## Tony M

Blue is my favorite color


----------



## piercer_99

So I had first posted this bike on June 26th, right after I had picked it up from my son's widow.


Over the years it had been abused, it happens.   Anyway I am trying to get it in better shape,  it will never be original, obviously. 

I did find a Schwinn blade fork, although it is a balloon fork, now I know it isn't right, however it is much better than what was there.  

Anyway,  MQ serial, with this headbadge. 



Shimano Nexus 3sp hub on modern wheelset.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Tony M said:


> View attachment 1662756
> 
> Blue is my favorite color




Blue was the most popular color we sold back in the day..........


----------



## GTs58

piercer_99 said:


> So I had first posted this bike on June 26th, right after I had picked it up from my son's widow.View attachment 1663286
> Over the years it had been abused, it happens.   Anyway I am trying to get it in better shape,  it will never be original, obviously.
> 
> I did find a Schwinn blade fork, although it is a balloon fork, now I know it isn't right, however it is much better than what was there.
> 
> Anyway,  MQ serial, with this headbadge.
> View attachment 1663288
> Shimano Nexus 3sp hub on modern wheelset.
> View attachment 1663289
> 
> View attachment 1663290




That's one of the shortest time gaps from serial stamping to build date that I've seen. Only seen one other one that close.


----------



## piercer_99

GTs58 said:


> That's one of the shortest time gaps from serial stamping to build date that I've seen. Only seen one other one that close.



before the union screwed it up. 😉


----------



## larock65

Just picked up this pair of 1980 Cruiser 5s from one of the original owners. The woman told me she and her sister got them as pictured for Christmas in 1980. Looks like the bike shop added a few custom bits including the California Cruiser chain guards and anodized seat clamps, seat posts, front calipers and brake levers. They should clean up nicely.


----------



## Xlobsterman

larock65 said:


> Just picked up this pair of 1980 Cruiser 5s from one of the original owners. The woman told me she and her sister got them as pictured for Christmas in 1980. Looks like the bike shop added a few custom bits including the California Cruiser chain guards and anodized seat clamps, seat posts, front calipers and brake levers. They should clean up nicely.
> View attachment 1668087
> View attachment 1668088
> 
> View attachment 1668089




Cool find! Are there any shop stickers on those bikes?


----------



## larock65

Xlobsterman said:


> Cool find! Are there any shop stickers on those bikes?



Unfortunately there are no shop stickers on them. The original owners were local to me in So Cal though.


----------



## GTs58

larock65 said:


> Unfortunately there are no shop stickers on them. The original owners were local to me in So Cal though.




Have you been singing that song _*"How Bizaare"*_ after picking those two up? 😜  Pretty cool find!


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## SoBayRon

Was riding the Hornet around the hood last night and went by my neighbor‘s place and found him out with the family riding. I had never seen the black Klunker on the ground before as he always had it displayed up on the wall in front of the Impala. I posted this because of the head badge date.
3557, just days before Christmas 1977. The bike has been repainted with new graphics at some point and also seems to have the incorrect fork (and those fenders, 🙁), so not sure of the originality of the rest of it. I will get a better look at it soon as I’ll be tuning it up for him in a few days.


----------



## Xlobsterman

SoBayRon said:


> Was riding the Hornet around the hood last night and went by my neighbor‘s place and found him out with the family riding. I had never seen the black Klunker on the ground before as he always had it displayed up on the wall in front of the Impala. I posted this because of the head badge date.
> 3557, only four days before Christmas 1977. The bike has been repainted with new graphics at some point and also seems to have the incorrect fork (and those fenders, 🙁), so not sure of the originality of the rest of it. I will get a better look at it soon as I’ll be tuning it up for him in a few days.
> 
> View attachment 1678435
> 
> View attachment 1678436
> 
> View attachment 1678437




Schwinn never made a single speed KLUNKER in 77 or 78, so it is a most likely a Spitfire that has been redone as a KLUNKER imposter! There were only KLUNKER 5's in late 78 before the recall. BTW, I don't even see a serial number on the head tube? So it is possibly and earlier frame with a newer badge on it?


----------



## mrg

Ya, I'd be curious about the frame #'s, has a hand brake fork, Schwinn rims 
?, S7 or S2 ?, would have a small front hub in 77, Klunker would be screened on not a decal or vinyl.


----------



## SoBayRon

mrg said:


> Ya, I'd be curious about the frame #'s, has a hand brake fork, Schwinn rims
> ?, S7 or S2 ?, would have a small front hub in 77, Klunker would be screened on not a decal or vinyl.





Xlobsterman said:


> Schwinn never made a single speed KLUNKER in 77 or 78, so it is a most likely a Spitfire that has been redone as a KLUNKER imposter! There were only KLUNKER 5's in late 78 before the recall. BTW, I don't even see a serial number on the head tube? So it is possibly and earlier frame with a newer badge on it?



It does have S2 rims, didn’t look close at the hubs. I am pretty sure when I check the details it will turn out to be more of a FLUNKER! Still a nice bike, albeit misrepresented.


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

Finally finished my son’s custom 20” spitfire
Painted it lagoon aqua 64’ Chevy color and the seat material is from a 64’ Biscayne cloth insert covered in plastic. The handlebars are original 78’ stamped that were narrowed and shortened.


----------



## Thee

Chromed everything Nice!! What about the brake arm? 🤣😂🤣 prolly just the pic hahaha color is awesome, dig customs


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

Thee said:


> Chromed everything Nice!! What about the brake arm? 🤣😂🤣 prolly just the pic hahaha color is awesome, dig customs



Thanks rite on, Haha yea I even chromed the bearings..jk..yea the brake arm picked up the floor reflection


----------



## larock65

Red, white & blue.


----------



## Xtrem116

Late 1979 Schwinn Spitfire… I picked this up from the original owner. It had been sitting in his shed for years. (Years of dust buildup) I finally took it all apart to detail it and service it. All the parts are dated correctly. (It even still has the little spacer on the rear bolt that holds the chain guard, which I haven’t seen in a long time). The only thing that was ever changed was the tires and pedals. The chain is what has me wondering…. I posted a picture of it… it also looks to have the year 079 stamped on a few of the links, on the opposite it has a “U” type symbol on some links. Could this be a year of manufacture? Has anyone heard of or seen a year stamped on a chain?
Can’t wait to detail it and reassembled it.. I will be adding new white wall knobby tires and if that is a original chain (dated) I plan to degrease/clean it and reinstall it.


----------



## Robertk

Recent free pickup behind my LBS


----------



## Thee

Robertk said:


> Recent free pickup behind my LBSView attachment 1683118
> View attachment 1683119
> 
> View attachment 1683120
> 
> View attachment 1683121



😳What’s the LBS? I gotta go check mine 😂🤣😆


----------



## SoBayRon

Robertk said:


> Recent free pickup behind my LBSView attachment 1683118
> View attachment 1683119
> 
> View attachment 1683120
> 
> View attachment 1683121



Wow, a free Spitfire 5. Don’t see that much! Great score.


----------



## Robertk

Thee said:


> 😳What’s the LBS? I gotta go check mine 😂🤣😆



Hahah my best find ever 4 sure


----------



## Thee

Robertk said:


> Hahah my best find ever 4 sure



LBS? Local bike shop


----------



## Robertk

Thee said:


> LBS? Local bike shop



Yep


----------



## koolbikes

Just purchased this gorgeous Original Condition, 1981 20" Schwinn Cruiser. Spicy Chestnut, w/
W/W Schwinn Stingray Studded Tires, 36-spoke, S-2 Wheels, 20 x 2.125 Balloon Tire
MRxxxxxx Badge # 1281, Friday... May 8, 1981
Bicycle has Schwinn Dealer Decal from True Value Sporting Goods - Bicycles, Hastings, Michigan.
A "BIG THANKS" to nuthut, for being the custodian and storing this bicycle for the last 41 years.


----------



## koolbikes

Sold - NOS Schwinn from the 80s | Archive (sold)
					

Hello we have here a NOS Schwinn from 1980 from my friends collection . Please feel feel free to ask for more pics or info . Thank you so much Terry and Tammy Also wanted to say comes with original box




					thecabe.com
				




The story of these two bicycles has an ending.
Very early Thursday morning, arrived at Memory Lane Fall 2022 Swap Meet ...
happened to see them posted on what is coming to ML Swap post, they did arrive and are now in my possession. Both 1982 24" Schwinn Cruiser bicycles, one still in the original box the other was assembled and has been gently ridden. Minty?
















Sneak Peek !!...There will be more photos and documentation to follow soon ...


----------



## Tony M

Today a bunch of 70s early 80s Schwinns at the Long Beach swapmeet


----------



## Xlobsterman

Tony M said:


> View attachment 1701484
> Today a bunch of 70s early 80s Schwinns at the Long Beach swapmeet




What were they priced at?


----------



## Tony M

Xlobsterman said:


> What were they priced at?



From $650.00 to $850.00


----------



## WillWork4Parts

Picked up a Chestnut yesterday!
Lighting in the pictures were worse than this first one, here I thought I was driving to pick up a Red bike for parts. I don't think I can piece this one out. 




Barely a year older than me.



A full bike clean up and service of the seized speedometer head and drive are mainly what it has to worry about.






Already shot some penetrating oil in the drive to free it up, then some grease. Will need some more "exercising" and another flush. 

Put it back together hoping to see the needle move, newp! That's when I found the head seized. Cable is still good though.





Aired up the tires, adjusted the basket off the tire, and she rides! Tires and seat will probably be swapped at clean up.


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

koolbikes said:


> Just purchased this gorgeous Original Condition, 1981 20" Schwinn Cruiser. Spicy Chestnut, w/
> W/W Schwinn Stingray Studded Tires, 36-spoke, S-2 Wheels, 20 x 2.125 Balloon Tire
> MRxxxxxx Badge # 1281, Friday... May 8, 1981
> Bicycle has Schwinn Dealer Decal from True Value Sporting Goods - Bicycles, Hastings, Michigan.
> A "BIG THANKS" to nuthut, for being the custodian and storing this bicycle for the last 41 years.
> 
> View attachment 1688101
> 
> View attachment 1688102
> 
> View attachment 1688103
> 
> View attachment 1688104
> 
> View attachment 1688105



How much would you sell this bike for?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Can someone post a bike for goodness sake!!!!


----------



## Thee

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Can someone post a bike for goodness sake!!!!






Fine example of an ‘81 🤣😂😆


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Thee said:


> View attachment 1702841
> Fine example of an ‘81 🤣😂😆



Ohhh yea that hit the spot


----------



## Thee

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Ohhh yea that hit the spot



Wife caught me taking that pic & said put that piece of junk in the garage Please lmao - ok yes dear, it’s been sitting in the den (big house) since my neighbor left it in my driveway


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

My friend just finished this custom klunker 5


----------



## Thee

Sunset~ave_schwinn said:


> My friend just finished this custom klunker 5View attachment 1702896



Nice !! Is it a 26” ? Looks small in the pic ?


----------



## WillWork4Parts

Looks like a 20" to me. 
I'm trying to read what it says on the chain guard in the middle...?


----------



## Thee

WillWork4Parts said:


> Looks like a 20" to me.
> I'm trying to read what it says on the chain guard in the middle...?



Right? But there’s a motorcycle next to it ?


----------



## phantom

WillWork4Parts said:


> Looks like a 20" to me.
> I'm trying to read what it says on the chain guard in the middle...?



I blew the picture way up and still can't read it. I think it's a 20" wheel bike. I know my derailleur is no where close to the rim edge like that one is.  Also, the head badge covers most of the head tube. Nice bike.


----------



## Thee

phantom said:


> I blew the picture way up and still can't read it. I think it's a 20" wheel bike. I know my derailleur is no where close to the rim edge like that one is.  Also, the head badge covers most of the head tube. Nice bike.



Seats way high ?


----------



## Thee

P.S.@phantom xmas is coming up ! You viaing for that air compressor ? 🤣😆


----------



## WillWork4Parts

All day I was thinking I wish I had another pic to post to keep this conversation moving....
So I had to work on this one when I got back home.



Freed up the speedometer head and took it for a spin to make sure it didn't need anything else major.




Has some very dry headset and crank bearings for sure....and a loose spoke or 2 in the front. Not bad!

Does anybody know if this 81 coaster was supposed to have the gigantor Messenger seat that's on it, or was it the more slim standard molded Messenger?? Looks like the right era seat, but odd to me for Schwinn.


----------



## GTs58

Q


WillWork4Parts said:


> All day I was thinking I wish I had another pic to post to keep this conversation moving....
> So I had to work on this one when I got back home.View attachment 1702991
> Freed up the speedometer head and took it for a spin to make sure it didn't need anything else major.
> 
> View attachment 1702992
> Has some very dry headset and crank bearings for sure....and a loose spoke or 2 in the front. Not bad!
> 
> Does anybody know if this 81 coaster was supposed to have the gigantor Messenger seat that's on it, or was it the more slim standard molded Messenger?? Looks like the right era seat, but odd to me for Schwinn.




Is that a padded slipcover over the original seat? Sure looks like one in the pic. Should have the same Mesinger that's on all the 81 Cruisers


----------



## Xlobsterman

WillWork4Parts said:


> All day I was thinking I wish I had another pic to post to keep this conversation moving....
> So I had to work on this one when I got back home.View attachment 1702991
> Freed up the speedometer head and took it for a spin to make sure it didn't need anything else major.
> 
> View attachment 1702992
> Has some very dry headset and crank bearings for sure....and a loose spoke or 2 in the front. Not bad!
> 
> Does anybody know if this 81 coaster was supposed to have the gigantor Messenger seat that's on it, or was it the more slim standard molded Messenger?? Looks like the right era seat, but odd to me for Schwinn.




That is not the original saddle. It was added at some point in time.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

WillWork4Parts said:


> Looks like a 20" to me.
> I'm trying to read what it says on the chain guard in the middle...?





Thee said:


> Right? But there’s a motorcycle next to it ?





phantom said:


> I blew the picture way up and still can't read it. I think it's a 20" wheel bike. I know my derailleur is no where close to the rim edge like that one is.  Also, the head badge covers most of the head tube. Nice bike.



That is a 20 inch bike you can tell by the distance between the top and cantilever bars at the head tube.


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

Thee said:


> Nice !! Is it a 26” ? Looks small in the pic ?





phantom said:


> I blew the picture way up and still can't read it. I think it's a 20" wheel bike. I know my derailleur is no where close to the rim edge like that one is.  Also, the head badge covers most of the head tube. Nice bike.



The middle of the chain guard says “mini mini” klunker 5, he also made a matching 24” that says “mini” klunker 5 and he just redid his 26” klunker 5 so they all match.


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> That is a 20 inch bike you can tell by the distance between the top and cantilever bars at the head tube.



The motorcycle is actually small haha, he used a extra long seat post because it’s a b***h riding it low.


----------



## WillWork4Parts

GTs58 said:


> Q
> 
> 
> Is that a padded slipcover over the original seat? Sure looks like one in the pic. Should have the same Mesinger that's on all the 81 Cruisers



It sure looked like a mattress top! I looked under it last night to find it's a completely different frame and matched molded foam and factory top. The embossed "MESSENGER" is what surprised me. 

Glad it's not original to this bike... Owner had said that's how it came besides the tires. Later she said they must have added it at the shop for her mother because she said she "NEEDed something stout." Springs are also currently circumvented by the rear reflector bracket, not sure if that was intentional.

Brain is telling me I've seen it on a Murray Monterey or a Huffy or something before....with like a billboard sign across the back. Lol
Here is another one on eBay. 



This is why I hate when people advertise Everything as Schwinn, I end up second guessing myself.


----------



## WillWork4Parts

Here's to all the Big Berthas out there that need a little extra support.



I Really hate the looks of these seats...........and I'd rob the hardware and throw them out, but I'm sure that shortly thereafter I'll hear some lady say, "I really love this bike and I want to buy it, but the seat is way too small!"


I didn't feel like digging in to a full teardown today, mostly because of having to leave it hanging, but she got tires and a seat today.
Much Mo' Betta!!


----------



## Thee

WillWork4Parts said:


> View attachment 1703250
> Here's to all the Big Berthas out there that need a little extra support.
> View attachment 1703251
> I Really hate the looks of these seats...........and I'd rob the hardware and throw them out, but I'm sure that shortly thereafter I'll hear some lady say, "I really love this bike and I want to buy it, but the seat is way too small!"
> 
> 
> I didn't feel like digging in to a full teardown today, mostly because of having to leave it hanging, but she got tires and a seat today.
> Much Mo' Betta!!
> View attachment 1703249



Exactly Man ! Save the big seats chicks dig em !!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

WillWork4Parts said:


> View attachment 1703250
> Here's to all the Big Berthas out there that need a little extra support.
> View attachment 1703251
> I Really hate the looks of these seats...........and I'd rob the hardware and throw them out, but I'm sure that shortly thereafter I'll hear some lady say, "I really love this bike and I want to buy it, but the seat is way too small!"
> 
> 
> I didn't feel like digging in to a full teardown today, mostly because of having to leave it hanging, but she got tires and a seat today.
> Much Mo' Betta!!
> View attachment 1703249



Yes I had one of those tall seats on my KSHD that spent it's life in a factory or warehouse, I figure the foreman had a boney  a$$.  That Chestnut is a great color, great cruiser.


----------



## koolbikes

WillWork4Parts said:


> View attachment 1703250
> Here's to all the Big Berthas out there that need a little extra support.
> View attachment 1703251
> I Really hate the looks of these seats...........and I'd rob the hardware and throw them out, but I'm sure that shortly thereafter I'll hear some lady say, "I really love this bike and I want to buy it, but the seat is way too small!"
> 
> 
> I didn't feel like digging in to a full teardown today, mostly because of having to leave it hanging, but she got tires and a seat today.
> Much Mo' Betta!!
> View attachment 1703249



Very Nice Ladies Schwinn Cruiser ... The Padded Mesinger Seat you posted, is in the 1980 Schwinn parts & accessories catalog listed as Moped Saddle.
 Schwinn Part No. 58 627* Moped Seat, Black, Complete with 5/8" & 7/8" clamp.
 The * on bottom of page states ...*Not Schwinn or Schwinn Approved.
Schwinn had a part no. for that seat so, they Sold them and was probably for those that needed more Kush for the Tush.
The Persons Seat w / chrome springs you installed is a Premium Schwinn Approved upgrade.
Enjoy the RiDe !


----------



## WillWork4Parts

koolbikes said:


> Very Nice Ladies Schwinn Cruiser ... The Padded Mesinger Seat you posted, is in the 1980 Schwinn parts & accessories catalog listed as Moped Saddle.
> Schwinn Part No. 58 627* Moped Seat, Black, Complete with 5/8" & 7/8" clamp.
> The * on bottom of page states ...*Not Schwinn or Schwinn Approved.
> Schwinn had a part no. for that seat so, they Sold them and was probably for those that needed more Kush for the Tush.
> The Persons Seat w / chrome springs you installed is a Premium Schwinn Approved upgrade.
> Enjoy the RiDe !



"Moped" doesn't make it any more enticing, but nice to know! I just didn't look back a year in the catalogs. 

The seat I put on it is Mesinger too. Odd that they wouldn't stamp Schwinn Approved on a product by the same manufacturer.


----------



## Thee

WillWork4Parts said:


> View attachment 1703250
> Here's to all the Big Berthas out there that need a little extra support.
> View attachment 1703251
> I Really hate the looks of these seats...........and I'd rob the hardware and throw them out, but I'm sure that shortly thereafter I'll hear some lady say, "I really love this bike and I want to buy it, but the seat is way too small!"
> 
> 
> I didn't feel like digging in to a full teardown today, mostly because of having to leave it hanging, but she got tires and a seat today.
> Much Mo' Betta!!
> View attachment 1703249



I need those seats for my wife don’t throw them out 😂🤣😆


----------



## Thee

Thee said:


> I need those seats for my wife don’t throw them out 😂🤣😆



Lmfao can I laugh @ my own post? 😂🤣😆 Duh ……


----------



## GTs58

Guess I'll put this thread on my ignore list. Big waste of time clicking on it these days.


----------



## Xlobsterman

koolbikes said:


> Very Nice Ladies Schwinn Cruiser ... The Padded Mesinger Seat you posted, is in the 1980 Schwinn parts & accessories catalog listed as Moped Saddle.
> Schwinn Part No. 58 627* Moped Seat, Black, Complete with 5/8" & 7/8" clamp.
> The * on bottom of page states ...*Not Schwinn or Schwinn Approved.
> Schwinn had a part no. for that seat so, they Sold them and was probably for those that needed more Kush for the Tush.
> The Persons Seat w / chrome springs you installed is a Premium Schwinn Approved upgrade.
> Enjoy the RiDe !




Did someone say "Moped Saddle"


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## koolbikes

Recent purchase of this 1977 Schwinn Typhoon that I turned into a Spitfire / TYPHOON Cruiser!
April 1977, GN xxxxxx,  bdg#2307
Swapped the S-7 Wheel set for some Balloon wheels and mounted a pair of 26 x 2.125 whitewall knobby tires that have the higher 65 pound pressure.
Installed a Mesinger "Moped Saddle" ... Comfort Seat !
The seat had to be the most comfortable one's available at the time !
FuN !...Great Riding low budget bike build.


























Standard Seat to the Moped Seat comparison.


----------



## SoBayRon

Update on my early ‘80. This one started as a frame, fork and chain guard that I bought about a year ago because it had nice original graphics and decent paint. I put it together with placeholder S2 wheels, a Persons saddle and other parts that I had on hand.

Recently I acquired a set of correct year S2 wheels, some older but really great shape Cheng Shin black wall knobbies and a nice Mesinger saddle. Thanks to @coasterbrakejunkie1969 for supplying a much needed set of brake shoes for the rear hub rebuild-stops on a dime! And @mrg for the ‘80 bars. Still a few more things to do, but made some nice progress this weekend. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Lonestar

SoBayRon said:


> Update on my early ‘80. This one started as a frame, fork and chain guard that I bought about a year ago because it had nice original graphics and decent paint. I put it together with placeholder S2 wheels, a Persons saddle and other parts that I had on hand.
> 
> Recently I acquired a set of correct year S2 wheels, some older but really great shape Cheng Shin black wall knobbies and a nice Mesinger saddle. Thanks to @coasterbrakejunkie1969 for supplying a much needed set of brake shoes for the rear hub rebuild-stops on a dime! And @mrg for the ‘80 bars. Still a few more things to do, but made some nice progress this weekend. Thanks for looking!
> 
> View attachment 1740735
> 
> View attachment 1740736
> 
> View attachment 1740737
> 
> View attachment 1740738
> 
> View attachment 1740739
> 
> View attachment 1740740
> 
> View attachment 1740741



Sweet bike, Ron! Nice job


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Real nice bike Ron.


----------



## Xlobsterman

SoBayRon said:


> Update on my early ‘80. This one started as a frame, fork and chain guard that I bought about a year ago because it had nice original graphics and decent paint. I put it together with placeholder S2 wheels, a Persons saddle and other parts that I had on hand.
> 
> Recently I acquired a set of correct year S2 wheels, some older but really great shape Cheng Shin black wall knobbies and a nice Mesinger saddle. Thanks to @coasterbrakejunkie1969 for supplying a much needed set of brake shoes for the rear hub rebuild-stops on a dime! And @mrg for the ‘80 bars. Still a few more things to do, but made some nice progress this weekend. Thanks for looking!
> 
> View attachment 1740735
> 
> View attachment 1740736
> 
> View attachment 1740737
> 
> View attachment 1740738
> 
> View attachment 1740739
> 
> View attachment 1740784




Black is still my favorite on the Spitfires and Cruisers


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## jammer

A lot of you have seen this one already, I bought it a week ago, it will clean up nice, I'll keep my eye out for a correct seat and tires, the tires will probably the 































 hard part. I'll be getting rid of the accessories soon except the speedo I'll keep on it.


----------



## SoBayRon

jammer said:


> A lot of you have seen this one already, I bought it a week ago, it will clean up nice, I'll keep my eye out for a correct seat and tires, the tires will probably the View attachment 1740882
> 
> View attachment 1740883
> 
> View attachment 1740884
> 
> View attachment 1740885
> 
> View attachment 1740886
> 
> View attachment 1740887
> 
> View attachment 1740888
> 
> View attachment 1740889
> 
> hard part. I'll be getting rid of the accessories soon except the speedo I'll keep on it.
> 
> View attachment 1740890
> 
> View attachment 1740891
> 
> View attachment 1740892



There is a different ongoing thread for Cruiser, Spitfire and Klunker 5’s.


----------



## jammer

Woops


----------



## Rivnut

SoBayRon said:


> Still a few more things to do, but made some nice progress this weekend. Thanks for looking!
> 
> View attachment 1740735
> 
> View attachment 1740736
> 
> View attachment 1740737
> 
> View attachment 1740738
> 
> View attachment 1740739
> 
> View attachment 1740784



The bike looks great as is. What more to you intend to do to it?


----------



## SoBayRon

Rivnut said:


> The bike looks great as is. What more to you intend to do to it?



Actually need to replace the axle and an inner bearing in the rear hub. The prior owner used the wrong axle nuts. I cleaned the rear axle up with a die when rebuilding the hub and it works, but not the way it should so I will be trying to find a new axle. Also a grip change to some cushion type I have. 
That’s about it.


----------



## Rivnut

SoBayRon said:


> Actually need to replace the axle and an inner bearing in the rear hub. The prior owner used the wrong axle nuts. I cleaned the rear axle up with a die when rebuilding the hub and it works, but not the way it should so I will be trying to find a new axle. Also a grip change to some cushion type I have.
> That’s about it.



Any idea what the correct TPI is for that rear hub?  I have a couple of 3/8 rear axles lying in a box that I have no need for (🤞).


----------



## SoBayRon

Rivnut said:


> Any idea what the correct TPI is for that rear hub?  I have a couple of 3/8 rear axles lying in a box that I have no need for (🤞).



24 TPI. Thanks, Eddie.


----------



## Rivnut

should have asked the first time. How long? I’ll take a look tomorrow and see what’s in the bin.


----------



## Neal405

My Sweet '77 Spit 🤩


----------



## mrg

Neal405 said:


> My Sweet '77 Spit 🤩View attachment 1741201



What month is the frame & build date on the badge?


----------



## Neal405

mrg said:


> What month is the frame & build date on the badge?



No stamping on the headbadge but I do have pics when I pulled the crank


----------



## mrg

Cool, not many 77 around.


----------



## Goodday

Here’s my 80, put some oldtime fenders on it, been my main rider


----------



## Tony M

I took this picture yesterday at The Pomona swap meet.....Some nice Spitfires and a Deluxe with correct era  tires.... from $500 to $700


----------



## Xlobsterman

Tony M said:


> View attachment 1745827
> 
> I took this picture yesterday at The Pomona swap meet.....Some nice Spitfires and a Deluxe with correct era  tires.... from $500 to $700




I have all of those bikes except for the Blue Spitfire, and the edger................. 🙂


----------



## Oilit

Tony M said:


> View attachment 1745827
> 
> I took this picture yesterday at The Pomona swap meet.....Some nice Spitfires and a Deluxe with correct era  tires.... from $500 to $700



At least the fenders on those look like they fit the bikes! It seems like there are a lot of them turn up with aftermarket fenders that don't match the curve of the tires and look terrible.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Oilit said:


> At least the fenders on those look like they fit the bikes! It seems like there are a lot of them turn up with aftermarket fenders that don't match the curve of the tires and look terrible.




Personally, I have never been a big fan of fenders on a bike. But the OE Schwinn fenders from a Heavy Duti, or a Typhoon fit the best on these bikes.


----------



## Tony M

Xlobsterman said:


> I have all of those bikes except for the Blue Spitfire, and the edger................. 🙂



The edger came home with me


----------



## Xlobsterman

Tony M said:


> The edger came home with me




Nice, it looks nice and clean.


----------



## phantom

79 Spitfire.......before and after.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

phantom said:


> 79 Spitfire.......before and after.
> 
> View attachment 1746579
> 
> View attachment 1746580



Really nice turn around, did you use spray cans or do you have a sprayer? S-2 wheels?


----------



## Xlobsterman

phantom said:


> 79 Spitfire.......before and after.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1746580




You may want to ad a chain tensioner if you are going to leave that much slack in the chain!


----------



## phantom

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Really nice turn around, did you use spray cans or do you have a sprayer? S-2 wheels?



No equipment. First used used an aerosol can of paint stripper on all painted areas. Spray on, wipe off 45 minutes later with with clothe and the paint just wipes off. Hosed everything off then lightly uses 0000 steel wool on the everything. Hung everything up in the garage and used spray can of gray primer. Few days later spay can of Hunter Green ( close to Coach Green ) let it dry a few days. Then wet sanded everything. Not S2's. These are at least 1/4 " wider than S2's and make the 26x2.125's really look big.


----------



## Olds442

My hats off to you.   So cool.


----------



## Olds442

Painting the springer tube to match is a great touch.


----------



## StrayDog

Just posted this on another thread but here it is again. Emerald green cruiser. Going to build this up as a bmx cruiser. The bmx cruiser thread has me inspired, especially birdzgarage and his bikes.

Been absent from the forum for a few months but I’ll do my best to get this one going and show you guys the progress.


----------



## StrayDog

SoBayRon said:


> Update on my early ‘80. This one started as a frame, fork and chain guard that I bought about a year ago because it had nice original graphics and decent paint. I put it together with placeholder S2 wheels, a Persons saddle and other parts that I had on hand.
> 
> Recently I acquired a set of correct year S2 wheels, some older but really great shape Cheng Shin black wall knobbies and a nice Mesinger saddle. Thanks to @coasterbrakejunkie1969 for supplying a much needed set of brake shoes for the rear hub rebuild-stops on a dime! And @mrg for the ‘80 bars. Still a few more things to do, but made some nice progress this weekend. Thanks for looking!
> 
> View attachment 1740735
> 
> View attachment 1740736
> 
> View attachment 1740737
> 
> View attachment 1740738
> 
> View attachment 1740739
> 
> View attachment 1740784



Bike looks great! I have its twin brother, but with whitewalls.


----------



## PD Monkey

I picked this up from an elderly Marine Vet. It has a December 80 serial number. I cannot read the chain guard. Would it be a Spitfire or Cruiser?


----------



## Xlobsterman

PD Monkey said:


> I picked this up from an elderly Marine Vet. It has a December 80 serial number. I cannot read the chain guard. Would it be a Spitfire or Cruiser?
> 
> View attachment 1755421
> 
> View attachment 1755422




Anything 1980 and beyond is a Cruiser

Also, considering that is not original paint, and if it has the S-7 wheels, I would say it is possibly a Heavy Duti or a Typhoon.......?


----------



## PD Monkey

Xlobsterman said:


> Anything 1980 and beyond is a Cruiser
> 
> Also, considering that is not original paint, and if it has the S-7 wheels, I would say it is possibly a Heavy Duti or a Typhoon.......?




It has 1.80 tires but the wheels are stamped made in china. The hubs are too greasy to see anything.


----------



## Xlobsterman

PD Monkey said:


> It has 1.80 tires but the wheels are stamped made in china. The hubs are too greasy to see anything.




The more I look at it, I can see now it is a Cruiser frame.

You have tons of work ahead of you if you plan to restore it to its original condition?


----------



## Xlobsterman

I just found this pic on FB of a couple of Cruisers on the bike path at my old stompin grounds in Hermosa Beach, California


----------



## StrayDog

It got a bit late so my pictures are dark but here is my 1980 Spicy Chestnut Cruiser celebrating its 42nd birthday today. Wanted to take a picture with some other 42 year olds so I obliged. 

The deluxe has been featured on this thread before. Thanks to cabe member @hm I am the new caretaker.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

StrayDog said:


> It got a bit late so my pictures are dark but here is my 1980 Spicy Chestnut Cruiser celebrating its 42nd birthday today. Wanted to take a picture with some other 42 year olds so I obliged.
> 
> The deluxe has been featured on this thread before. Thanks to cabe member @hm I am the new caretaker.
> 
> View attachment 1760050
> 
> View attachment 1760051
> 
> View attachment 1760052
> 
> View attachment 1760053



Both '80s and 2 different rear brake bridges


----------



## Xlobsterman

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Both '80s and 2 different rear brake bridges




YES, the early 80's model Cruisers came with the older middleweight frames as used on the Spitfires in the previous years. These were probably the bikes built in late 79 for the Christmas season. There is even a picture of that frame in the 1980 catalog.


----------

